# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  auch mich wird es wohl erwischt haben :-(

## Stefan1

Moins,

ich bin leider neu hier. . .

werde wohl PK haben, habe einen PSA Wert von 77 . . .

hatte letzten Donnerstag 10 Stanzen der Prostata, Ergebnis wahrscheinlich am 26/27.

dann werde ich sehen wie es weitergehen muß.

Ich werde berichten.

_Stefan_

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan,

Wilkommen in unserem eigenartigen Kreis, der Männer aller
Art, Bildung und Herkunft willkürlich vereint, und auch einige
ihrer Partnerinnen und Töchter.

Dich wird zuallerst Bildgebung erwarten, Ein MRT des Abdomens
oder auch des ganzen Körpers, sowie ein Knochenszintigramm.
Etwas verwundert bin ich, dass solches nicht unmittelbar nach
Bekanntwerden deines stark erhöhten PSA-Wertes veranlasst
worden ist. Und dass Du erst mal zwei Monate mit einem Katheter
rumlaufen musstest, bevor Du schliesslich doch noch deinen
PSA-Wert in Erfahrung bringen konntest, klingt wie eine Nachricht
aus finsterer Vergangenheit.

Wie auch immer deine Diagnose ausfalle, lass dir vom Tumorboard
einer Universitätsklinik eine Zweitmeinung geben. In einem solchen
Board sitzen Ärzte verschiedener Fachrichtungen und diskutieren
deinen 'Fall' aufgrund der vorgelegten (und auch fehlenden) Unterlagen.
Damit werden ggf. Lücken in Diagnostik und Therapie gefunden.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

PS: Lies bitte das "Basiswissen", auch "Erster Rat" genannt. Den gelben 
Link dazu findest Du ganz oben im dunkelblauen Titelbanner dieser Seite.
Ist auch ein hübsches Bildchen von mir drin (Seite 33).
PS2: Dein Einstieg hier ist vorbildlich: Gleich ein informatives Profil.
Andere haben sowas auch nach 100 Beiträgen nicht.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

so ich habe PK und er soll aggressiv sein :-( nun ja . . .

die Anteile eines niedrig differenzierten Adenokarzinoms der Prostata sind bei den 10 Stanzen bei 50% - 80% der Biopsieflächen.

Habe nächste Woche ein CT und Szintigraphie und dann mal sehen wie es weitergehen soll . . .

ich gehe schon mal davon aus, daß der Krebs gestreut hat, dann ist der " Hammer " nicht ganz so schlimm.

Liebe Grüße
_Stefan_

----------


## Georg_

Mein Urologe hatte das genauso verordnet. Allerdings haben die Radiologen mir dann gesagt, dass man frühestens sechs Wochen nach der Biopsie ein CT machen sollte. Sonst sehen sie vor lauter Blut nichts in der Prostata. Man kann nur sehen ob der Krebs die Kapsel verlassen hat (das will der Urologe für seine Operation wissen). Allerdings ist die Prostata durch die Biopsie geschwollen so dass auch keine sichere Aussage möglich ist ob der Krebs die Kapsel verlassen hat.

Die Szinitgraphie habe ich nach Beratung mit den Radiologen wieder abgesagt und statt dessen ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Das konnte erheblich besser Metastasen nachweisen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich gehe schon mal davon aus, daß der Krebs gestreut hat


Ach, lieber Stefan,
es gibt wohl kein vernünftiges Argument, dich von dieser Vorstellung abzubringen.
 Pack die Sache an, informiere Dich, lies viel und frage deine Ärzte, bis dir klar ist,
was Sache sei. Lass nichts mit dir machen, was Du nicht verstanden hast.
 Eine hervorragende Quelle ist myprostate.eu. Dort kannst Du ähnliche Verläufe suchen
 und finden aus inzwischen über 600 authentischen Fällen von Männern, die bereit sind, 
ihre Krankheit offen zu legen. Guck Beispiel in [1] und [2].

Immerhin dies:
Ich lebe nun schon bald sechs Jahre mit einem solchen metastasierten,
gering differenzierten und hochaggressiven Adenokarzinom und habe
immer noch mehrere Therapieoptionen offen, auch wenn es zwischendurch
gar nicht mehr so aussah. Dies allerdings bei geringerem Ausgangs-PSA-Wert.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


*Werde Manager deiner Krankheit*
(Uwe Peters, Selbsthilfeaktivist)

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich danke Euch schon mal bis hierhin für Eure Antworten.

Ich hatte am 20.8.2015 einen sehr schweren Herzinfarkt und bekam sofort am nächsten Tag 3 Baypässe, war wohl sehr dringend, darum muß ich, wenn operiert werden soll/kann, auch noch zum Kardiologen ob das Herz die OP mit macht . . .

67 Jahre keinen Arzt gekannt, jetzt im alter kommt alles auf einmal.

Liebe Grüße _Stefan_

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

tja, das Alter... Ich glaube, da könen wir alle ein Liedchen von singen. Durch die schwere Herz-OP wird Dir aber vermutlich schon mal eine Entscheidung abgenommen. Falls OP: Offen, oder Da Vinci. Da Vinci wird nur bei gesundem Herz gemacht, weil der Körper ca. 4 Stunden ca. 45° mit dem Kopf nach unten gelagert wird und das Herz dementsprechend Leistung bringen muss.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Stefan1

> . Sonst sehen sie vor lauter Blut nichts in der Prostata.


Moins,

um 10 Uhr war die Biopsie und um 20 Uhr war schon kein Blut mehr im Urin, trotz ASS100 Blutverdünner.

Liebe Grüße _
Stefan_

----------


## Georg_

Die Stanzen verletzen die Prostata innerlich und diese Wunden bluten. Dies führt aber selten zu Blut im Urin. Beim Samenerguss wirst Du merken wieviel Blut dann kommt. Etwa nach sechs Wochen ist dies vorbei. (Ohne Blutverdünner)

----------


## Stefan1

> Beim Samenerguss wirst Du merken wieviel Blut dann kommt.


Moins,

kann ich leider leider mit Katheter nicht ausprobieren :-(

Liebe Grüße
_Stefan_

----------


## Hvielemi

> kann ich leider leider mit Katheter nicht ausprobieren :-(


Hallo Stefan, Du kannst das auch so sehen:
Der Katheter erspart Dir das überaus ekelerregende Erlebnis
von Blutwurst-Ejakulat ;-))

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Der Katheter erspart Dir das überaus ekelerregende Erlebnis
> von Blutwurst-Ejakulat ;-))
> 
> Konrad



ja Konrad so kann man es auch sehen :-)

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

wenn ich hier so in verschiedene Profile sehe, mit für mich niedrigen PSA Werten um die 10 - 20,

dann muß ich mit PSA 77 ja den " Super Gau " haben . . .

----------


## Georg_

Stefan, der Supergau wäre 20.000 ng/ml. Aber auch dieser Fall konnte geheilt werden, siehe Seite 18 in diesem Vortrag:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,
Du hast ja da einen tollen Vortrag eingestellt von Dr.Kwon.
Verständlich auch für normale Menschen.
man sieht es geht voran,vieleicht kann einigen von uns Betroffenen durch diese Fortschritte noch geholfen werden.
ich habe mitte Februar dann im Klinikum Heidelberg einen Termin.
bin jetzt ein Jahr unter Bicalutamid 150 mg pro Tag und konnte das PSA damit auf 0,034 ng/ml bringen. (wen es interessiert kann mal in meinem Profil lesen)
Vieleicht gibt es ja noch was anderes womit die Ärzte weiterhelfen können.

solong und Helau
Grüsse aus Mainz

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Den Link zu diesem Vortrag hatte ich in Ralph's erstem Rat gefunden. Ich fand den Vortrag so interessant und wichtig, dass ich ihn übersetzt habe.

Zu Dr. Kwon kommen in der Regel Patienten mit Rezidiv nach RPE und/oder Bestrahlung. Er macht eine C11-Cholin PET/CT Untersuchung (PSMA Pet-CT ist mindestens genau so gut) und lokalisiert die Metastasen die noch das PSA erzeugen. Meist ist dies eine begrenzte Anzahl und diese werden dann mit SBRT (meist Cyberknife) zerstört. Durch die Zerstörung der Metastasen sinkt der PSA so weit, dass keine Hormontherapie mehr gemacht werden muss. Die meisten dargestellten Fälle wurden in dieser Weise behandelt, er wendet aber auch andere Verfahren an um die Metastasen zu entfernen.

Diese Therapien sind alle in Deutschland verfügbar und können hier angewandt werden. Ein Patient kann sich auch hier so behandeln lassen wenn er es denn wünscht.

----------


## RalfDm

> Den Link zu diesem Vortrag hatte ich in Ralph's erstem Rat gefunden.


Der Link stammt aus einem Beitrag, ich glaube aus dem Jahr 2013, von LowRoad. Ich habe ihn in den Ersten Rat übernommen, weil ich den Vortrag ebenfalls äußerst interessant fand.

Ralf (mit -f übrigens)

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

danke für Eure Antworten, sehr interessant.

Bis zum CT am 15.2. fahre ich morgen mit dem Wohnmobil erstmal wieder los :-)

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Ralf, Du hast recht, den Vortrag hatte (natürlich) LowRoad gefunden. Allerdings am 28.1.2015: 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...kwon#post80935

Dazu schreibt Andi: 


> jenseits der Leitlinien versteht sich.


 Ich denke in der letzten Zeit haben sich soviele neue Möglichkeiten aufgetan, dass man sein eigenes Therapiekonzept nicht "stur" nach Leitlinie aufbauen sollte, vor allem wenn die Leitlinie einen als pallativen Fall einstuft.

Adam schreibt:



> Vieleicht gibt es ja noch was anderes womit die Ärzte weiterhelfen können.


Irgendwie habe ich mich bisher immer gegen meine Ärzte durchgesetzt. Je mehr man sich informiert desto mehr bildet man sich eine eigene Meinung.

----------


## Stefan1

> Je mehr man sich informiert desto mehr bildet man sich eine eigene Meinung.


Moins,

und das muß ich erst noch "lernen ", ist ja leider alles neuland für mich. . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der *Universitätsklinik für Urologie im Klinikum Oldenburg* ?

https://www.klinikum-oldenburg.de/de...erzteteam.html

----------


## Wycliff

.. erkundige dich vorher wie hoch dort die Erfolgsquote ist , ansonsten hast du Probleme nach der OP , Gronau liegt doch ganz nah bei dir ,  die sind zur Zeit die Besten in Sachen Prostata-OP

----------


## Reinhold2

Im Klinikum Oldenburg findest du ein sehr gutes, erfahrenes Team. Gerade die Urologie ist i.O., da machst du nichts falsch. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Stefan1

> Im Klinikum Oldenburg findest du ein sehr gutes, erfahrenes Team. Gerade die Urologie ist i.O., da machst du nichts falsch. 
> Gruß
> Reinhold



Moins,

danke für Eure Antworten,

ich denke auch daß ich in Oldenburg gut aufgehoben bin, hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Unter anderem ist auch zu lesen :

*Das  Prostatakarzinom-Zentrum Oldenburg ist eines der größten nach den  Kriterien der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft zertifizierten  in Niedersachsen. Wir bieten unseren Patienten eine hervorragende  medizinische Versorgung. 
*




*Die  Universitätsklinik für Urologie zählt laut Fokusliste 2015 zu den besten  Fachkliniken für Prostatakrebs in Deutschland.* 
Die Spezialisten aus  unserem Zentrum wurden wiederholt in die Empfehlungen verschiedener  Magazine (z.B. Focus, Guter Rat) aufgenommen. Wir freuen uns, dass  Patienten und ärztliche Kollegen unsere sehr gute Behandlungsqualität zu  schätzen wissen.

Habe meinen Urologen gefragt, Oldenburg oder Gronau, er sagte Oldenburg.

Hatte im August 2015 im Klinikum Oldenburg meine Herzoperation, war dort vollkommen zufrieden.

Ich würde für eine Prostataoperation auch 500 km fahren, das wäre mir egal, aber Oldenburg soll sehr gut sein . . .

habe ja am Montag 15.2. CT mit Knochenzintigramm, dann werde ich/wir weiter entscheiden wie es weitergehen soll.

----------


## Stefan1

> Gronau liegt doch ganz nah bei dir ,  die sind zur Zeit die Besten in Sachen Prostata-OP


Danke für Deine Antwort,

in Gronau könnte ich wahrscheinlich mit der da Vinci Methode nicht operiert werden, weil ich erst im August 2015 eine Herzoperation hatte, aber ich will/muß auch erstmal noch mehrere Meinungen hören.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

da hast Du Recht. Bei einer Da Vinci-OP sollte das Herz ok sein. Im Zweifelsfall musst Du Dir vorher eine Bescheinigung vom Spezialisten abholen. So war das bei mir, (nur) weil mein Blutdruck zu hoch war.

Viele Glück.

WernerE

----------


## reini99

Nicht vergessen: Nach OP ist allzuhäufig vor BCR. Bin auch von der besten Klinik(MKL) operiert worden. War angeblich geheilt!

----------


## Mikael

> Nicht vergessen: Nach OP ist allzuhäufig vor BCR.


"Allzu häufig"... Kann man das so stehen lassen? Konrad hatte neulich mal den Satz gesagt, den auch mein Urologe nahezu wörtlich benutzt, nämlich: "Die meisten PCa sind mit der Primärtherapie erledigt." Natürlich gibt es Rezidive und sie sind auch nicht wirklich selten. Aber "allzu häufig" halte ich für gewagt. Wobei unter diesem schwammigen Begriff vermutlich jeder etwas anderes versteht.

----------


## Horst1949

Vor diesem Hintergrund  (Primärherapie ausreichend) wünschte ich mir eine Auswertung z.B. auf Basis der bei myprostate.eu gesammelten Daten. Die sind zwar nicht repräsentativ, jedoch könnte man Tendenzen herauslesen.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,


> Vor diesem Hintergrund  (Primärherapie ausreichend) wünschte ich mir eine Auswertung z.B. auf Basis der bei myprostate.eu gesammelten Daten. Die sind zwar nicht repräsentativ, jedoch könnte man Tendenzen herauslesen.


da sich hier und auf myprostate kaum bis gar nicht Geheilte melden, warum sollten die auch, ist es nicht nur nicht repräsentativ sondern auch nicht tendenziell auswertbar

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vor diesem Hintergrund  (Primärherapie ausreichend) wünschte ich mir eine 
> Auswertung z.B. auf Basis der bei myprostate.eu gesammelten Daten. 
> Die sind zwar nicht repräsentativ, jedoch könnte man Tendenzen herauslesen.


Lieber Horst,
schön mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von einem Geheilten zu bekommen!

Ich hab mal in die erweiterte Suche von myprostate.eu die Erstbehandlungen 
'offene OP' und 'da Vinci' eingegeben und damit die grosse Mehrheit der Einträge 
erfasst. Ausgezählt hab ich es nicht, aber per Daumensprung haben etwa die Hälfte 
aller Einträge eine Zweittherapie, ein Viertel eine Dritttherapie machen müssen.
Bedenkt man, dass ein myprostate-Eintrag umso öfter zustandekommt, je länger 
Mann sich mit dem Krebs befassen muss, erlaube ich mir die Annahme, 
Zweittherapierte und umso mehr Drittherapierte seien deutlich übervertreten.

Wählt man alle Arten von Strahlentherapien als Ersttherapie, sieht das Bild
deutlich besser aus, wohl aufgrund der Vorauswahl der Patienten:  
Von 36 Patienten haben lediglich 6 eine Zweit- und 3 eine Drittherapie bekommen.

Somit kann auf der schmalen Datenbasis von myprostate.eu angenommen werden,
dass Prostatakrebs in der Mehrheit der Fällen heilbar ist, wohl fast immer unter 
Inkaufnahme von nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen.


Dazu gibt es ganz bestimmt Studien mit tausenden Fällen und sorgfältiger
Beachtung von Fehlerquellen. Wer sucht die raus, bitte?


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

Die "Chance" auf eine Zweit- oder Dritttherapie lässt sich auch anhand der Partin-Tabellen schön herauslesen. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Reinhold2

Und hier eine fünf-jährige Studie der Martiniklinik, allerdings nur Patienten mit RPE:

https://www.martini-klinik.de/result...zidivfreiheit/

----------


## reini99

Die MKL Statistik kannst du vergessen, da wie bei mir 0,19ng nach deren Fragebogen kein Rezidiv vorliegt. Genauso mit meiner 73tägigen Anastomoseninsuffizienz, was praktisch nie vorkäme.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Reinhard

Tut mir leid, deinen Beitrag verstehe ich nicht!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo Konrad & Reinhold2,
als "geheilt" verstehe ich mich noch lange nicht, da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Jährchen mit einer solchen Aussage. Daher schaue ich auch hin und wieder hier ins Forum, um mich auf dem Laufenden zu halten, wer weiß wofür es gut ist.  Danke für Eure Hinweise, insbesondere die Statistik der Martiniklinik war für mich informativ.
Alles Gute für Euch
Horst1949

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe heute das Ergebnis einer PSA Bestimmung wiedergefunden, weil ich es mal wissen wollte,

am 08.09.2011 Ergebniswert 0,94 . . .

hätte ich mal lieber jedes Jahr machen sollen . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich bin ja noch unerfahren in allen Fragen zum Prostatakrbs, habt darum mit mir nachsicht, wenn meine Fragen " blöde " sind.
Darum interessieren mich natürlich Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen.

Da mein Krebs ja schon gestreut hat und so wie es aussieht auch schon in den Knochen steckt, 
meine Frage, ist dann noch eine Prostataentfernung angeraten ? oder nur eine andere Terapie ?

ich frage deshalb, habe heute um 14:30 Uhr beim Urologen ein Gespräch. was bei dem CT und Knochenzitigrafie rausgekommen ist, damit ich nicht ganz so doof dahin gehe . . . wird wohl nix gutes bei rauskommen . . .

Aber ob Prostata OP oder nicht, es muß ja auf jedenfall was mit der Harnröhre gemacht werden. damit der Katheter rauskommt.

Also sagt ruhig Eure Meinungen wie Ihr das seht, im voraus danke.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Stefan1,
der Primärtumor in deiner Prostata drückt wahrscheinlich auf die Harnrohre , dies führt wie schon geschehen zu einem Harnverhalt und kann zu einem Rückstau in die Nieren führen , die dann geschädigt werden. Auch ist es möglich das der Primärtumor naheliegende Strukturen , wie z.Bsp. den Darm erreicht , mit dann sehr unschönen Folgen.
Wärst du jünger und hättest keine Herz-OP wäre für mich die Entscheidung klar: zur Vermeidung o.g.Komplikationen OP der Prostata. In deinem Falle ist der Sachverhalt leider komplizierter.
Eine interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde in einer PC-Fachklinik könnte alle für und wider besprechen und dir eine Empfehlung aussprechen.
Jede Behandlung wird leider zu Nebenwirkungen führen . 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Stefan,

blöde Fragen gibt es nicht, nur blöde Antworten.




> ...meine Frage, ist dann noch eine Prostataentfernung angeraten ? oder nur eine andere Terapie ?


Das kann dir nur eine möglichst genaue Diagnostik beantworten. Eine RPE im fortgeschrittenen Stadium könnte 2 Vorteile mit sich bringen: die Raumforderung des Primärtumors beenden bzw. einschränken und die am weitesten entartete/mutierte Tumormasse entfernen, idealerweise um eine weitere Metastasierung zu verhindern.

Ich wünsche dir für deinen Termin viel Glück. Nichts überstürtzen und keine vorschnellen Entscheidungen treffen.


Jack

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan1,
> der Primärtumor in deiner Prostata drückt wahrscheinlich auf die Harnrohre , dies führt wie schon geschehen zu einem Harnverhalt und kann zu einem Rückstau in die Nieren führen , die dann geschädigt werden.


. . . darum laufe ich ja mit Katheter rum und es muß so langsam anders werden.

----------


## Georg_

> Da mein Krebs ja schon gestreut hat und so wie es aussieht auch schon in den Knochen steckt, 
> meine Frage, ist dann noch eine Prostataentfernung angeraten ? oder nur eine andere Terapie ?


Wenn der Krebs gestreut hat wird er durch die Prostataentfernung nicht geheilt. Es geht um die Reduzierung der Tumormasse. Ich hatte mich daher für die NanoKnife Therapie    http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../Nanoknife.pdf
 entschieden, da diese die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen hat. Das könnte nach Deiner Herz-OP auch ein Gesichtspunkt sein. Diese zweistündige Operation wird ambulant ausgeführt und man hat danach keine Schmerzen. Ich denke die Verengung der Harnröhre wird sich dadurch auch mittelfristig lösen, anfangs kommt es allerdings zu einer Schwellung des behandelten Bereichs.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins, 

der Krebs hat in der Lunge und Magenwand wahrscheinlich gestreut, jetzt noch einmal CT von den beiden " Sachen "

mein Urologe empfielt schon mal eine sofortige Hormontherapie mit Flutamid AL 250 und nach einer Woche mit Spritze . . .

also alles nicht so prickelnd.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Stefan,
ich lese hier seit ca. 7 Jahren mit und eine Streuung in die Magenwand habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Das PC metastasiert meist in Knochen oder Lymphknoten und erst sehr spät oder gar nicht in Organe, insofern ungewöhnlich.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Georg_

Mit der Hormontherapie solltest Du möglichst schnell anfangen, dies dürfte im Moment das wirksamste Mittel sein Es wird wohl auch sinnvoll sein dies sofort mit Docetaxel zu kombinieren:
http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/hormon...berlebenszeit/

Wenn Du genau wissen willst wo Du Metastasen in welcher Größe hast solltest Du ein PSMA PET/CT oder PET/MRT machen lassen. Auf dieser Basis kann man die Behandlung genauer planen.

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> ich lese hier seit ca. 7 Jahren mit und eine Streuung in die Magenwand habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Das PC metastasiert meist in Knochen oder Lymphknoten und erst sehr spät oder gar nicht in Organe, insofern ungewöhnlich.
> Gruß Skipper



Moins,

unter Beurteilung des CT steht,

*Verdacht auf Lungenmetastasen im 10. Segment rechts. Desweiteren besteht auch eine aufällige zirkuläre Wandverdickung des Magenantrums welche der endoskopischen Weiterabklärung bedarf.

*Dafür habe ich am 25.2. schon einen Termin.

----------


## Stefan1

> Moins,
> 
> unter Beurteilung des CT steht,
> 
> *Verdacht auf Lungenmetastasen im 10. Segment rechts. Desweiteren besteht auch eine aufällige zirkuläre Wandverdickung des Magenantrums welche der endoskopischen Weiterabklärung bedarf.*


Moins,

die Wandverdickung des Magenantrums war nix :-) harmlos.

in einer Woche ist geplant, 3 Monatsspritze mit Leuprorelin zu geben, ist das gut ?
kann jemand über Erfahrungen damit berichten ?

Wenn ich die eventuellen Nebenwirkungen so lese, kann einem angst und bange werden . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan,

Welche Erleichterung bezügl. Magen!

Leuprorelin:
So heiss gegessen, wie auf dem Beipackzettel gekocht, wird wohl nicht.
Deine Bedenken bezüglich Nebenwirkungen verstehe ich aber gut:
mir hatte ein Zoladex-Depot über drei Monate Erbrechen beschert,
fast täglich. Dann bin ich auf Lucrin umgestiegen. Geblieben sind
halt die Hitzewallungen, Konzentrationsschwäche, ED, aber damit
lässt sich besser leben als mit steigendem PSA.

Lass dir erstmal nur eine Einmonatsspritze geben. Dann kannst
Du, falls nötig, früher ein anderes Medikament nehmen, oder, wenn
Leuprorelin verträglich ist, mit der Drei- oder Sechsmonatespritze
weiterfahren.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Stefan,
> 
> Welche Erleichterung bezügl. Magen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lass dir erstmal nur eine Einmonatsspritze geben. Dann kannst
> ...


Moins Konrad,

danke für Deine Antwort,
ja das mit dem Magen nix ist, bin ich natürlich auch froh :-)

nächste Woche ist die Lunge dran, mal sehen was da ist ?

ich hatte auch vor, mir erstmal eine Monatsspritze geben zu lassen um zu sehen wie es mir geht.

----------


## Stefan1

Moin, hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht,

nehme jetzt die Flutamid Tabletten (3 x am Tag) 10 Tage und habe bis jetzt keinerlei Nebenwirkungen :-)

habe am Montag die drei Monatsspritze Leuprorelin bekommen, beim ersten Pinkeln hat es etwas gebrannt, aber sonst bis heute nix mit Nebenwirkungen, hoffe es bleibt so . . .

gestern beim Strahlen Dr. gewesen, der sagte es muß SOFORT gehandelt werden, heute wurden beim speziellen CT ? die Markierungen für die Bestrahlung auf dem Körper markiert und Montag geht es sofort mit der Bestrahlung los, er hat Angst daß der Krebs sonst in die Blase und den Darm gehen könnte.
Die Bestrahlung geht von kommenden Montag bis zum 23 April und ich wollte doch mit dem Wohnmobil los . . .
aber der Krebs steht natürlich an erster Stelle !

Mal sehen wie das mit der Bestrahlung wird, muß für die 10 min. jeden Tag 80 km fahren, aber was solls ich wollte unbedingt zu dem Arzt.

----------


## Michi1

Berichte bitte weiter wie es dir mmit und bei der Bestrahlung geht, mir steht sie auch bevor. Wieviel Bestrahlungen bekommst du, mir wurden 28 Stck vorhergesagt.

----------


## Stefan1

> Wieviel Bestrahlungen bekommst du, mir wurden 28 Stck vorhergesagt.


Moins,

ich bekomme 33 Bestrahlungen, habe schon meinen " Bestrahlungsplan " mit allen Terminen sofort mitbekommen.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

heute gibt es die 3. Bestrahlung, bis jetzt noch nix gemerkt, ist ja auch noch zu früh . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe heute die 10. Bestrahlung bekommen, bis jetzt keinerlei Nebenwirkungen, freu.

----------


## Michi1

Super, du machst mir Hoffnungen.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

hatte heute die 18. Bestrahlung und bisher " nur "  einmal nachts eine Hitzewallung, der Körper fühlte sich feucht an,

andere Nebenwirkungen hatte ich bis jetzt keine :-) hoffe es bleibt auch so.

Nehme auch weiterhin täglich Flutamid AL 250 .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich nehme ja 3 x täglich Flutamid AL 250 und als 3 Monatsspritze Leuprorelin,

nun meine Frage als Laie, gibt es was besseres oder wirkungsvolleres ? ? ?

wie ich oben ja schon schrieb, Nebenwirkungen habe ich keine.

----------


## Hvielemi

Der PSA-Wert wird die Antwort geben.
Je tiefer, desto besser.

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Der PSA-Wert wird die Antwort geben.
> Je tiefer, desto besser.
> 
> Konrad


Moins,

dann muß ich noch warten, die Strahlentherapie dauert noch bis ende April.

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, Du kannst mal messen, wenn es Dich interessiert; Siehe unten.
Nicht die Bestrahlung, sondern erst mal die Androgendeprivation (ADT)
holt das PSA runter. Wenn Du wisssen möchtest, ob die Bestrahlung was 
gebracht habe, kannst Du Ende Jahr mal die ADT unterbrechen.
Dann dauert das noch zwei drei Monate, bis Du wieder Testosteron
produzierst, was Du an der neuen seelischen und körperlichen
Frische bemerken wirst, die dir zwischenzeitlich mehr oder weniger
abhanden kommen wird. Der dann gemessene PSA stellt die Lage korrekt dar.
Möglich, dass man _dann_ auch mal Testosteron messen möchte, zur Absicherung, 
ob ein dann konstant tiefer Wert wirklich von der Bestrahlung komme, falls
die beschriebene Messung nicht eintreten sollte.

Was übrigens soll das komplizierte Flutamid jetzt noch?
Das war zur Einführung der Leuprorelin-Spritze mal wichtig.
Wenn es Dir keine liebgewordene Gewohnheit ist, kannst Du das
nun genauso vergessen, falls der PSA in den tiefen Zehnteln, oder
besser den Hundertsteln weilt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

_Leider hab ich die Korrekturzeit verpasst, daher hier den letzten Satz
__des ersten Absatzes in obigem Beitrag nochmal samt Korrektur:_

Möglich, dass man _dann_ auch mal Testosteron messen möchte, 
zur Absicherung, ob ein dann konstant tiefer Wert wirklich von 
der Bestrahlung komme, falls die beschriebene * Wirkung* nicht 
eintreten sollte.

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Konrad für Deine Antwort.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

am Donnerstag 14.4.2016 mal den PSA Wert bestimmen lassen, 

von ursprünglich " PSA 77 nun auf PSA 2 " also bewegt sich was :-) 

Bestrahlungen habe ich noch 5, bis jetzt ist alles OK :-)

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

gestern war die letzte Bestrahlung, habe ich sehr gut überstanden, ohne Nebenwirkungen das zweimalige Brennen beim Pinkeln sehe ich nicht als Nebenwirkungen an, also bisher alles im grünen Bereich :-) hoffe ich jedenfalls . . .

mal sehen was nächste Woche mein Urologe sagt und wie es die nächsten Jahre weitergehen soll, wenn er den Bericht hat

Trotz Prostatakrebs habe ich mir gestern noch ein neues Wohnmobil geholt, das mußte einfach sein :-)

ich will hoffen, daß ich es noch 10 Jahre fahren kann . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

> Trotz Prostatakrebs habe ich mir gestern noch ein neues Wohnmobil geholt, das mußte einfach sein :-)


na klar, lieber stefan,

so ist es . . . 
und so soll es auch sein.
so schnell stirbt man nicht an prosti-krebs.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich habe zum ersten mal ein Fahrzeug geleast. Keiner kann in die Zukunft schauen und ich will bei Problemen in der Zukunft, nicht auch noch das Problem mit dem Verkauf des Autos meiner Frau anhängen. So fahre ich jetzt das Auto, oder es steht rum und nach drei Jahren stelle ich es dem Händler auf den Hof, fertig.  
Gruß
von einem nachdenklichen Reinhold

----------


## uwes2403

Ich nicht....ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen neuen (gebrauchten) Planwagen gekauft....und ich gedenke, den mindestens 5 Jahre zu fahren, bevor ich mir über die "Verwertung" Gedanken machen muß...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich meine einen guten Urologen zu haben, aber er will mir Flutamid nicht für 3 Monate verschreiben, sagt die Krankenkasse macht das nicht mit . . .

was für möglichkeiten gibt es um doch an drei Packungen zu kommen ?

kann ich 3 Monate mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sein vergessen ?

ich brauche das zum Wohlfühlen ! ! !

----------


## Franken1962

> Moins,
> 
> ich meine einen guten Urologen zu haben, aber er will mir Flutamid nicht für 3 Monate verschreiben, sagt die Krankenkasse macht das nicht mit . . .
> 
> was für möglichkeiten gibt es um doch an drei Packungen zu kommen ?
> 
> kann ich 3 Monate mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sein vergessen ?
> 
> ich brauche das zum Wohlfühlen ! ! !



Moin,

zuvorderst wünsche ich Dir alles Gute rein gesundheitlich.

Wegen des Wohnmobil-trips schlage ich vor Du deckst Dich privat mit dem Medi ein, google ergibt Kosten von rund 30  für 84 Drops, wer ein Wohnmobil zahlen kann, sollte doch auch ... ? Oder nicht ? Soll heißen, wenn Du das bei der Kasse nicht durchbekommst, aber auf die Reise, die ich dir von Herzen gönne, nicht verzichten willst, dann kauf dir das doch einfach auf eigene Rechnung. Ein Privatrezept wird dir der Medizinmann sicherlich ausstellen.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Stefan1

> dann kauf dir das doch einfach auf eigene Rechnung. Ein Privatrezept wird dir der Medizinmann sicherlich ausstellen.
> Gruß Wolfgang


Moins Wolfgang,

auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen, danke für den Tip :-)
das ist mir natürlich 30  im Monat wert !

----------


## Hvielemi

Klar,  Stefan, brauchst Du deinen WoMo-Trip!

Aber nerv dich doch während dieser Reise mit diesem umständlichen Flutamid.
Wozu dreimal Täglich an Pillen denken, wenn es mit Bicalutamid einmal täglich geht, 
bzw. Du ohnehin eine Dreimonats-Spritze bekommst, die auch _ohne_ Pillen wirkt. 
Befrei Dich während der Reise von dieser Mühe.

Gute Reise!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

wollte nur kundtun, daß ich ab heute ein (fast) neuer Mensch bin :-) 

mir ist heute nach 6 Monaten der Blasenkatheter gezogen worden, freu, will nun hoffen daß das Pinkeln nun wieder funktioniert . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

moin stefan,

lass dich nicht ärgern. sicherlich wusstest du nicht, dass dieses medikament nicht teuer ist.
geht mir heute noch so.

viel spaß mit dem neuen WoMo

grüsse
aus espana 
von hartmut,
der zZt. mit seinem holzboot das mittelmeer durchkreuzt  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

neuer PSA Wert . . .

8. 1. 2016 = 77 ug/l

14. 4. 2016 = 2 ug/l

*12. 5. 2016 = 0,54 ug/l freu


*

----------


## Hvielemi

Gratuliere!
Nun könnt ihr ja beruhigt auf die WoMo-Reise gehen.
Aber wohl nicht, ohne in diesen Tagen die zweite Leuprorelin-Spritze abzuholen.

Let the good times roll!

----------


## Stefan1

> Gratuliere!
> Nun könnt ihr ja beruhigt auf die WoMo-Reise gehen.
> Aber wohl nicht, ohne in diesen Tagen die zweite Leuprorelin-Spritze abzuholen.
> 
> Let the good times roll!



Danke Konrad,

ja, die zweite Spritze gibt es am 30. Mai.

----------


## Stefan1

> Moins,
> 
> neuer PSA Wert . . .
> 
> 8. 1. 2016 = 77 ug/l
> 
> 14. 4. 2016 = 2 ug/l
> 
> *12. 5. 2016 = 0,54 ug/l freu
> ...




Moins,

heute meine 2. drei Monatsspritze bekommen und den 

*PSA Wert vom 30. Mai erfahren,** 0,1 ug/l ! :-)* 

also hat die Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie voll angeschlagen . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

wollte mich nur mal wieder melden . . . :-)

mir geht es sehr gut, will hoffen das bleibt so . . .

werde Montag das erste mal nach Krebsdiagnose die erste längere Wohnmobiltour unternehmen, leider nur bis zum 6. September 2016 da am 7. September die nächste 3 Monatsspritze fällig ist.

Aber das Laptop ist dabei, damit ich hier auch lesen kann.

Wünsche allen hier im Forum ALLES Gute auf daß wir uns hier noch sehr sehr lange lesen können.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke es kommt bei der Spritze nicht auf ein paar Tage an. Ich bekam monatliche Spritzen. Bei mir war die letzte Spritze Ende April und mein Testosteron ist immer noch im Kastrationsbereich. Einschließlich Hitzewallungen und anderen Nebenwirkungen. Offensichtlich könnte ich drei Monate nach der letzten Spritze die Hormontherapie wieder aufnehmen als wäre nichts gewesen.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> werde Montag das erste mal nach Krebsdiagnose die erste längere Wohnmobiltour unternehmen, leider nur bis zum 6. September 2016 da am 7. September die nächste 3 Monatsspritze fällig ist.


Die Spritze gibt es doch bestimmt auch Unterwegs!?
Rede mal mit deiner Krankenkasse.
Es gibt ja auch Dialyse Points im Ausland.
Warum sollte es keine Verträge mit Kliniken für unser Problem geben.
Die aktuellen Unterlagen mitnehmen.
Ggf. Betrag vorschießen.

Viel Spaß!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

mit den 3 Monatsspritzen passt das schon einigermaßen, ich " ziehe " die Termine schon etwas, damit ich ca. am 20. Dezember 2016 bis mitte März 2017 in wärmere Gefilde überwintern kann ;-)

Letztes Jahr wurde es ja leider  nix, erst Herzinfarkt mit 3 Baypass OP und dann noch im Januar PSA 77 :-)

und die Flutamid brauche ich ja auch noch zusätzlich, wegen den Knochenmetastasen, sagt der Urologe, der Onkologe  und die Universitätsurologie in Oldenburg.

Außer gelegentliche Hitzewallungen habe ich keinerlei Nebenwirkungen und damit kann ich leben !

----------


## Harald_1933

> Flutamid brauche ich ja auch noch zusätzlich, wegen den Knochenmetastasen, sagt der Urologe


Hallo Stefan,

sehr ungewöhnlich diese Begründung. Biite, lies auch mal *- hier* - 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> sehr ungewöhnlich diese Begründung. Biite, lies auch mal *- hier* - 
> 
> Gruß Harald




Moin Harald,

danke für den Link, habe ihn gerade ganz durchgelesen, aber was sagt mir das als " unwissender mit der Krankheit " :-(

drei Ärzte haben mir das unabhängig gesagt, daß ich Flutamid zusätzlich zu der 3 Monatsspritze nehmen soll . . . wegen den Metastasen . . .

was soll ich machen ? ? ? soll ich sagen, nö die Pillen nehme ich nicht mehr ?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

mich hatte die Formulierung "Flutamid wegen der Knochenmetastasen" auch sehr gewundert. Wenn man Flutamid in Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie einnimmt, so kann man damit versuchen den PSA Wert noch weiter zu senken als mit der Hormontherapie allein. Dies wäre eine ADT2. Angesichts Deiner Knochenmetastasen haben das die Ärzte für sinnvoll gehalten. Du kannst die Pillen also durchaus nehmen. Allerdings wird in einigen Studien[1] darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Wirkung dieser Kombination (ADT2) nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte. Auch der "Erste Rat"(z.Zeit S. 80) lässt offen, ob dies eine wirksame Kombination ist.

Um gezielt die Knochenmetastasen zu behandeln würde man an sich, wie im Artikel von Harald beschrieben, Xofigo (Radium-223) oder Samarium einsetzen. Näheres im "Ersten Rat" S. 109.

Wenn die Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastasen mit einer IMRT nicht möglich ist, kann es aber durchaus möglich sein diese mit CyberKnife zu bestrahlen, da diese Bestrahlung noch gezielter ist. Oder auch die neue PSMA Therapie machen.

Georg

[1] z.B. diese Studie von Eisenberger: Bilateral Orchiectomy with or without Flutamide for Metastatic Prostate Cancer

----------


## Harald_1933

> was soll ich machen ? ? ? soll ich sagen, nö die Pillen nehme ich nicht mehr ?


Lieber Stefan,

am Sonntag schlafe ich schon mal bis 8.00 Uhr, um dann die WAMS nach dem Frühstück ausgiebig zu lesen. Georg hat nun auch schon sein Befremden über die vielleicht etwas verunglückte Formulierung zu Flutamid und dessen Einsatzbreich geäussert. Natürlich würde ich den Urologen folgen und nun zusätzlich Flutamid einsetzen. In dem folgenden Link:

https://www.diagnosia.com/de/medikam...tamid-uropharm - wird so formuliert:




> wird angewendet zur Behandlung von Patienten mit fortgeschrittener Prostatageschwulst


In den letzten Jahren ist allerdings der Wirkstoff Bicalutamid als Anti-Androgen favorisiert worden, Flutamid dagegen in den Hintergrund getreten. Siehe hierzu das:

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Flutamid




> Außer gelegentliche Hitzewallungen habe ich keinerlei Nebenwirkungen und damit kann ich leben !


Wenn dem so ist und Deine Leber mitspielt, wünsche ich Dir den erhofften Erfolg mit der Zusatztherapie und viel Spaß im Urlaub.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

> Wenn die Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastasen mit einer IMRT nicht möglich ist,


Moins,

Georg IMRT Bestrahlung 6 Wochen habe ich ja hinter mir.

Mein  Urologe sagte auf meine Frage warum Flutamid und nix anderes, er möchte  mit Flutamid anfangen, damit " er " falls erforderlich noch andere "  Sachen " inpetto hat.

Ich mußte meinen Pfingsturlaub abbrechen  und bin direkt mit dem Wohnmobil wieder zur Unversitätsurologie  gefahren, weil ich wieder Harnverhalt hatte, aufgrund Blut /  Gewebepropfen die die Harnröhre verstpoft hatten ich hatte das Gefühl,  die komplette abgestorbene Prostata ist rausgekommen, ich war dort 5  Tage und man hat die Blase mit 45 liter ! gespült, seitdem kann ich  wieder pinkeln wie ein dreißigjähriger :-)

Was ich damit sagen wollte, die Ärzte dort in Oldenburg haben mir auch gesagt ich sollte lieber mit Flutamid weitermachen.

In Oldenburg wurde ja auch die Biopsie gemacht und der aggresive Prostatakrebs erkannt.

----------


## Stefan1

> Natürlich würde ich den Urologen folgen und nun zusätzlich Flutamid einsetzen. 
> 
> 
> In den letzten Jahren ist allerdings der Wirkstoff Bicalutamid als Anti-Androgen favorisiert worden, Flutamid dagegen in den Hintergrund getreten. 
> 
> Wenn dem so ist und Deine Leber mitspielt, wünsche ich Dir den erhofften Erfolg mit der Zusatztherapie und viel Spaß im Urlaub.


Moins Harald,

auf Bicalutamid habe ich meinen Urologen angesprochen und er sagte er wollte  noch " reserven " haben, so ähnlich hatte er sich ausgedrückt.

Und alle 3 Monate werden die Leberwerte und Nieren kontrolliert und alle 6 Monate lasse ich aufgrund meines 2. Herzinfarktes mit 3 Baybässen beim Kardiologen alles durchchecken, mein Vater ist am 3. Herzinfarkt mit 47 Jahren gestorben, dies sollte mir eigentlich nicht passieren  . . .

----------


## Harald_1933

> Am 07. März mit der IMRT Strahlentherapie begonnen.


Moin Stefan,

habe eben mal die unter Profil eingetragenen Daten eingesehen. Es freut mich, dass Du diese Bestrahlung ohne Nebenwirkungen ertragen konntest. Ich hatte auf eine HB während und nach der Radiatio verzichtet, weil man hernach nie wird feststellen können, welcher Anteil am gesunkenem PSA wem zuzuordnen ist, also wieviel davon Bestrahlung und wieviel Wirkung durch eine HB. Wie auch immer, die neuesten Studien empfehlen ohnehin eine Bestrahlung mit begleitender Hormontherapie und wohl auch die Leitlinien.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> auf Bicalutamid habe ich meinen Urologen angesprochen 
> und er sagte er wollte  noch " reserven " haben, so ähnlich hatte er sich ausgedrückt.


Lieber Stefan

Bicalutamid wirkt nicht länger, wenn man es später einsetzt,
 und schon gar nicht nach diesem mühsam 3x nach der Uhr zu nehmenden Flutamid. 
Und überhaupt: 
Du brauchst das Zeug eh nicht, weil Du ja Leuprorelin gespritzt bekommst.

Sollte eines Tages dein nun sehr tiefer PSA wieder steigen, 
könntest du voelleicht ein paar Tage mit Bicalutamidtabletten spielen, 
um festzustellen, dass das nix bringt,
aber dann bei weiterem Anstieg rasch umsteigen auf Enzalutamid!
Diese Kastrations-Resistenz hätte sich gegebenenfalls schon vor Jahren gebildet 
und wüchse nun heran bis zur Nachweisbarkeit, was man dann unter Urologen
fälschlicherweise "Eintritt des CRPC" nennt. 
"Eintreten" tut nur die Nachweisbarkeit einer wohl jahrelangen Entwicklung.


Eine Spekulation:
Enzalutamid "sofort" würde einen allfällig  heranwachsenden CRPC lange von 
der Nachweisbarkeit  stoppen und damit die Möglichkeit zu weiterer Mutation 
dieser üblen Zellen, vielleicht gar schon vor der Bildung von Zellklonen, 
die auch Enzalutamid widerstehen könnten...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

in meinem Profil die neuen Werte vom 07. September 2016

ich gehe davon aus, daß alles im " grünen Bereich " ist . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber Stefan,

was PSA angeht, sieht es doch gut aus.
Die Bestrahlung war im April.
Was nun gewirkt hat weiss ich nicht, weil du ja auch die Spritze bekommen hattest.
Da wirst du sicherlich noch Expertenmeinungen erhalten.

Bereite das WoMo schon mal vor.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo lieber Stefan,
> 
> Bereite das WoMo schon mal vor.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Danke hartmut :-)

Wasser habe ich gestern schon aufgefüllt :-)

----------


## Harald_1933

> Moins Ralf,
> 
> morgen erfahre ich die aktuellen Werte, ich werde berichten.
> 
> Hat ein guter PSA Wert nix zu sagen ? ich lese mir hier erst alles an . . .


Moin Stefan,

nun berichtest Du erfreut über den erneut gesunkenen PSA-Wert. Ich freue mich für Dich.  Zum von Ralf für dringend notwendig erachteten Testosteronwert im Profil Fehlanzeige.

Bitte, lies auf Deine Frage, ob ein guter PSA-Wert nix zu sagen hat, das was fs nachfolgend dazu meinte:

*"Patienten mit grenzwertig abgesenkten und vielleicht auch immer wieder "durchbrechenden" Testosteronwerten
um den alten Kastrationswert (Testo < 0.5 ng/ml) (sog. Micro-flares) laufen - auch wenn derzeit der PSA-Wert
fällt - langfristig deutlich schlechter und entwickeln früher ein kastrationsresistentes Szenario!

Diese Patienten gilt es möglichst früh zu identifizieren und ggf. das Medikament zu wechseln/anzupassen und
das geht nur über eine simultane PSA+Testo-Bestimmung (ggf. zusätzlich LH)"
*
Du solltest das nicht anstehen lassen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> nun berichtest Du erfreut über den erneut gesunkenen PSA-Wert. Ich freue mich für Dich.  Zum von Ralf für dringend notwendig erachteten Testosteronwert im Profil Fehlanzeige.
> 
> Gruß Harald


Moins Harald,

wie soll ich das als absoluter Laie verstehen . . .  ist mein Testosteron Wert *zu niedrig ?

*

----------


## Stefan1

. . . Ralf hat geschrieben,

_" so schön das für Dich auch sein  mag, mir drängt sich da der Verdacht  auf, dass der Wirkstoff bei Dir nicht wirkt. Du solltest mal Deinen  Testosteronspiegel messen lassen. ist der wirklich im Kastrationsbereich  (<0,2 ng/ml)? Wenn nicht, sollte auf ein Präparat mit einem  anderen Wirkstoff gewechselt werden, sonst ist die Behandlung für die  Katz. 
"

_jezt ist doch aber mein Testosterospiegel 0,03  ! wie nun ?

----------


## Harald_1933

> wie soll ich das als absoluter Laie verstehen . . .  ist mein Testosteron Wert *zu niedrig ?*


Hallo Stefan, als ich meinen Beitrag um 16.27 Uhr geschrieben hatte, war im Profil von Testo nichts vermerkt.  0.03 ist fast schon sensationell, wenn der Wert richtig ist. Woher hast Du denn diesen Wert plötzlich aus dem Hut gezaubert?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan, als ich meinen Beitrag um 16.27 Uhr geschrieben hatte, war im Profil von Testo nichts vermerkt.  0.03 ist fast schon sensationell, wenn der Wert richtig ist. Woher hast Du denn diesen Wert plötzlich aus dem Hut gezaubert?
> Gruß Harald


. . . neee nix aus dem Hut gezaubert, sondern von der Liste abgelesen :-) habe den Testosteronwert zur gleichen Zeit um 11:50 Uhr eingetragen wie den PSA Wert auch.

Wollte die Liste hier anfügen, aber wie ? hat nicht funktioniert.

PS. habe gerade gelesen wie man ein Bild einfügt, ist mir zu umständlich :-)

----------


## Hvielemi

> 0.03 ist fast schon sensationell


Zahlenwerte ohne Angabe der Einheit haben keinerlei Aussagekraft!

@Stefan, gib bitte die Einheit an, die hinter deinem Testo-Messwert steht.
Beispiel: 
1000 kaufen in Franken, $ oder  deutlich mehr Beefburgers als in ¥, 
obwohl die Zahl dieselbe ist.

Gerade bei Testosteron sind Traditionelle und SI-Einheiten in Gebrauch, 
die sich zudem über mehrere Dekaden unterscheiden.
Guck: http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf
Ein Wert von 0.03 scheint mir in keiner der angegebenen Einheiten plausibel,
denn die Androgendeprivation beeinflusst nicht die Testosteron-Produktion 
der Nebennieren. Und das sind  etwa diese 0.2ng/ml bzw. korrekt ausgedrückt
in SI-Einheit 0.7nmol/l** des "Kastrationsniveaus". 
Weniger geht halt nicht.


Respira - ya se pasa
Konrad




**Diese Umrechnung des Molekülgewichtes (Mol) in Gramm gilt nur für Testosteron. 
Alle anderen Substanzen haben andere Molekülgewichte.

----------


## Georg_

Hier kann man einen Testosteronwert in die verschiedenen Einheiten konvertieren:

*Testosterone Conversion*

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich versuche es mal, hier das was ich bekommen habe . . . 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

OK, wir glauben es jetzt  :L&auml;cheln:  So niedrige Werte kenne ich allerdings nur wenn jemand dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) macht.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> _0.03 (ng/ml) ist fast schon sensationell_


.

In der Tat!
Harald hat recht.
Verglichen mit dem angestrebten Kastrationsniveau
von 0.2 ng/ml ist das sehr tief, und das gilt auch für
den vorhergehenden Wert von 0.05 ng/ml.

Vorsicht, der rund zwei Dekaden höhere "Normwert"
hat während der ADT keine Relevanz.


Die eigentliche Sensation ist aber der auf 0.02 ng/ml
gesunkene PSA-Wert. 
Wozu nun die Testosteronmessung bitte?
Naja, es kostet ja nicht viel ...




Respira - ya se pasa
Konrad


PS@Stefan auf dein PN:
Zu deinen etwas tiefen [-] Werten der verschiedenen Blutkörperchen
kann ich leider nichts sagen. Die anderen Werte sind innerhalb der
Normwerte, also wohl OK.

----------


## Stefan1

Georg und Konrad,

ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  dann kann ich ja erstmal zufrieden sein  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

> .
> 
> Die eigentliche Sensation ist aber der auf 0.02 ng/ml
> gesunkene PSA-Wert. 
> Wozu nun die Testosteronmessung bitte?
> Naja, es kostet ja nicht viel ...


Moin Konrad,

mein Urologe sagt, die Testosteronmessung wird automatisch alle 3 Monate mitgemacht, dann soll er doch . . .

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Stefan,

ein umsichtiger, erfahrener Urologe, bei dem Du gut aufgehoben bist. Ich wuensche Dir weiterhin so gute Werte.

Gruss aus Chisinau

----------


## Stefan1

Moins an alle  :L&auml;cheln: 

ich wollte auch mal wieder was schreiben,

ich habe ja immer geschrieben, daß ich keine Nebenwirkungen bei der Hormontherapie habe,

aber Hitzewallungen die habe ich schon, auch 2 - 3 mal am Tag aber damit kann ich gut leben, das sind für *mich keine* gravierenden Nebenwirkungen, das geht wieder schnell vorbei.

Ist natürlich schon komisch, wenn mir im Supermarkt an der Kasse der Schweiß von der Stirn läuft  :L&auml;cheln: 

aber wenn ich damit alt werden kann, soll es mir egal sein.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Wohnmobil.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich habe in meinem Profil die Diagnose, Grading und Tumorstadium nachgetragen, was mir aber als Krebslaie nix sagt  :L&auml;cheln: 

vielleicht kann mir jemand aus dem Forum kurz erklären was das alles bedeutet . . .

hier im Forum hat ja manch einer mehr Ahnung und auch leider mehr Erfahrung als mancher Urologe.

Mein PSA und Testosteron ist ja ziemlich weit unten, müßte oder sollte ich irgendwann trotz der niedrigen Werte, (wenn sie denn so bleiben sollten) irgendeine Untersuchung machen ?

Danke schon im voraus für Eure Mühen.

Auf jedenfall geht es ab Weihnachten zwischen den dreimonatsspritzen mit dem Wohnmobil nach Spanien  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

Du hast ja einen ziemlich agressiven Tumor mit Gleason 9 und dieser ist auch schon über die Prostata hinausgewachsen und hat Metastasen gebildet. Allerdings wirkt bei Dir die Hormontherapie sehr gut und der Tumor wird jetzt nicht weiter wachsen sondern sich wahrscheinlich etwas zurückbilden.

Zum Befund: (nichts neues, das hattest Du alles schon mit anderen Worten geschildert)
Prostata - Ca., primär metastasiert / Prostata Carzinom(Tumor), bereits bei Erstdiagnose metastasiert.
bds., / beidseits, die Prostata ist auf beiden Seiten befallen (war bei Gleason 9 nicht anders zu erwarten)
 mit Kapselüberschreitung, / also über die Prostata hinausgewachsen
SB - Infiltration R, / die rechte Samenblase ist befallen
Weichteileinfiltration ventral (frgl. bis Symphyse) / es sollen Weichteile im Bauchraum befallen sein
V.a. Rektuminfiltration / Verdacht auf Befall des Darms

Grading: G 3 / aggressiver Tumor

Tumorstadium:
cT4 / Stadium durch Samenblaseninfiltration
cNO / keine Lymphknoten in der Nähe der Prostata befallen, 
cM1b / Knochenmetastasen
cM1c / weitere Organe befallen (z.B. Samenblasen) 
(OSS, fraglich PUI) /OSS- ossär, Knochen / fraglich PUI - eventuell Lungenmetastasen
Pn1 / Perineuralscheideninvasion, der Tumor hat die durch die Prostata verlaufenden Nervenscheiden befallen. In Studien konnte kein großer Einfluss dieses Befundes festgestellt werden. Man nimmt an, dass der Tumor über die Nervenscheiden die Prostata verlassen kann.

Man könnte jetzt zum Beispiel die Knochenmetastasen bestrahlen bevor sie Schmerzen verursachen. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, wächst der Tumor im Moment nicht weiter.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Georg,

danke für Deine sehr ausführliche Antwort !

das ich einen sehr aggressiven Tumor habe, das hat mir der Biopsierende Arzt 2 Tage nach der Biopsie am Telefon schon gesagt . . .

Lunge, Magen und Darm wurden extra untersucht und es soll dort nix sein . . .

CT, MRT und Zintigrafie habe ich ja alles schon hinter mir.

Als ich die 6 Wöchige IMRT Bestrahlung hatte, sind die Knochenmetastasen mit bestrahlt worden.

Danke.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

bin ja mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs, unter anderem auch im Münsterland und da ich heute nur 80 km von Gronau entfernt übernachtet habe, dachte ich mir  fahr doch mal in das PZNW Prostatazentrum Nordwest in Gronau.

Dort habe ich dann pers. vorgesprochen und um einen Termin für eine Zweitmeinung in der Tumorsprechstunde gebeten und habe schon einen Termin für kommenden Montag 10 Uhr :-)
mal sehen was die dort zu sagen haben, kann ja nicht schaden . . .
meine Unterlagen habe ich ja alle auf dem Laptop und dafür heute extra einen Drucker gekauft :-)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

Gronau ist eine gute Adresse. Dort bin ich z. B. operiert worden.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe ja gestern eine Zweitmeinung im PZNW Prostatazentrum Gronau geholt,

dort wurde auch der PSA Wert bestimmt *0,010 ng/ml* ich glaube ich kann zufrieden sein :-)

*nur, man rät mir zu einer Chemotherapie* *bevor der PSA Wert steigt . . . ? ? ?

*ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll ?  ich sage mal ich mache es *nicht.

*Was meint Ihr denn zu so einer Aussage ? ? ?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

das solltest Du mit deinem Arzt besprechen.

Meine Meinung: Du machst gerade eine HT, der PSA sinkt...ein Nutzen einer jetzigen zusätzlichen Chemo erschliesst sich mir nicht. An ein zusätzliche Chemo würde (werde) ich denken, 
wenn nach Absetzen/Intermittieren der HT der PSA wieder zu steigen beginnt.

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Es sind größere Studien gelaufen (Stampede und CHAARTED) die bei Knochenmetastasen eine Verbesserung zeigen wenn mit dem Beginn der ADT, bzw. jedenfalls früh, auch eine Chemo durchgeführt wird. LowRoad hatte in diesem Forum mehrfach darüber berichtet .

Georg

----------


## HGROES

Moin, bei mir wurde das Prostatakarzinom am 1.7.2014 per Stanzbiopsie festgestellt. Adenokarzinom in sechs von sechs Entnahmeorten, GL 5+4=9. Anschließende Untersuchungen (Sinti, MRT, CT) ergaben 4 Lymphknotenmetastasen und 5 Knochenmetastasen. Ab dem 15.12.2014, wurde  in Rücksprache mit meinem Onkologen unter Hinweis auf die Chaarted-Studie, zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie, eine Chemotherapie  bei mir durchgeführt (Doce-Taxel). Die Chemo habe ich ohne größere Probleme und Einschränkungen überstanden - Dank an meine Hausärztin, die in dieser Zeit mein Immunsystem stabilisiert  hat. Derzeitiger Stand: nur noch eine Metastase (kaum bevölkert) im linken Pfannendach, und eine normal große Prostata, in der  nur noch der rechte Lappen leicht befallen ist.
 Du solltest möglichst früh - wenn du es in Erwägung ziehst - die Chemotherapie beginnen. Tue es solange du noch stark, der Krebs schwach und sich noch keine resistenten Krebszellen entwickeln konnten.


 Horst Günter

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Horst Günter,

also lese ich das richtig, daß Du auch nicht operiert bist.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe in Gronau auch zwei Überweisungen mit bekommen,  für ein CT (Lunge)
und ein Knochenszintigramm zur Abschätzung der Hormonablativen Wirkung.

Muß ich meine Wohnmobiltour unterbrechen, habe schon Termin am 1. 12. 2016

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Stefan,
auch mir ist aus persönlicher Erfahrung in einem bekannten Prostatakrebszentrum bei 0,145 ng/ml, einer Knochenmetastase und im übrigen hormonsensitiven PC die Durchführung einer Docetacel-basierten Chemotherapie empfohlen wurde. Zu Beginn meiner Erkrankung habe ich noch gelernt, dass die Andogendeprivation die Standardtherapie beim hormonsensitiven PC ist und erst nachKastrationresistenz, so ziemlich am Ende an die Chemotherapie gedacht wird. Anscheinend besteht  der neue Therapiestandard  in der Kombination  der ADT mit einer Docetaxel-basierten Chemotherapie. Ich meine aber verstanden zu haben, dass eine Matastasierung vorliegen muß. 
Wie ist in diesem Zusammenhang ein Lokalrezidiv bei nur einer Knochenmetastase zubeurteilen? Was sagen unsere Forumexperten zu diesem Sachverhalt?
Schönen Gruß
Klaus

----------


## HGROES

Moin Stefan, leitliniengerecht keine OP.

Horst Günter

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Klaus,
ich hoffe, ich darf auch meine Gedanken hie mit einbringen.

Bei "nur" einem Lokalrezidiv und einer solitären Knochenmetastase erfüllst du nicht unbedingt die Voraussetzungen, wie sie in den Studien zu Erforschung der frühen Chemotherapie gegeben waren! Dort wurde die Kombination von Hormonblockade(ADT) und Chemotherapie als Erstlinientherapie angewandt bei Männern mit recht weit fortgeschrittener Erkrankung. Bei den Männern mit nur geringer Metastasierung war kaum ein Vorteil erkennbar. Ich kann aber nicht genau erkennen, ob deinen Ausbreitungsdiagnostik wirklich vollständig und ausreichend war. Knochenmetastasen kommen selten allein...

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, wurde früher die Chemo immer erst bei Kastrationsresistenz angeboten, heute oft, meiner Wahrnehmung nach zu oft, schon upfront. Die Legalisierung dieses Handelns treibt möglicherweise gewisse Umsatzerwartungen an.

Dein aktueller PSA Wert mit 0.145ng/ml ist allerdings grenzwertig hoch, da würde ich versuchen den weiter runter zu bekommen. Chemo könnte hilfreich sein, vielleicht reicht aber auch einfach eine ADT2 oder ADT3?

Ich selbst bin ja nun Fan davon, den Krebs zu eliminieren wo immer er sich zeigt. Das würde bedeuten, Therapie des Lokalrezidivs und der Knochenmetastase, rein experimentell. Das könnte bei dir schwierig werden, was ich aber nicht beurteilen kann.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich danke Euch bis hierher für Eure Antworten !

würde aber gerne noch mehr Meinungen und Einschätzungen lesen  . . .

es ist ja keine leichte Entscheidung, ob vorzeitige Chemo oder nicht.

----------


## Stefan1

> Moins,
> 
> habe in Gronau auch zwei Überweisungen mit bekommen,  für ein CT (Lunge)
> und ein Knochenszintigramm zur Abschätzung der Hormonablativen Wirkung.


Moins,
habe die Befunde gestern von meinem Urologen erhalten.

_Skelettszintigraphie :
Kein Anhalt für eine ossäre Metastasierung des bekannten Prostatakarzimoms.
Die vorbeschriebenen ossären Metastasen die sich 02/2016 gesichert zeigten sind in der heutigen Szintigraphie nicht mehr abgrenzbar.

CT :
Computertomographisch sehr gutes Ansprechen auf die Therapie mit Volumenreduktion der Prostata und Rückbildung der Infiltrationszeichen lokalregional. Ebenfalls komplette Rückbildung der metastasenverdächtigen Befunde im 10. Lungensegment rechts.

_Ich hoffe doch noch 80 werden zu können  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Mensch Stefan,
das ist doch irgendwie gut.

Das sagt dir nun ein blöder Seefahrer (auch Camper), kein Arzt. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Mensch Stefan,
> das ist doch irgendwie gut.
> Das sagt dir nun ein blöder Seefahrer (auch Camper), kein Arzt.


. . . jau Hartmut ich finde das auch gut, wollen wir mal abwarten wie lange das anhält . . .

wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, 22.12. - Ostern 2017 geht es nach Spanien, Gegend um Calpe, Vitamin " D " tanken  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

bin ja auf Urlaubstour, eigentlich . . . aber ich weiß nicht ob ich nach Spanien fahren sollte ?

Im Juli hatte ich Blutpropfen in der Blase / die die Harnröhre verstopfte, abgestorbenes Gewebe der Prostatabestrahlung ? !
hatte tagelang schwierigkeiten Wasser zu lassen, weil immer wieder Blutpropfen die Harnröhre verstopften, bis die Blutpropfen so groß waren und ich sie nicht mehr durch die Harnröhre pressen konnte, also Harnverhalt unter schmerzen.

Also ab nach Oldenburg in die Urologie, dort wurde ein Spülkatheter gelegt und  innerhalb 5 Tagen 9 Kanister a 5 Liter durch die Blase gespühlt, es kam bei den ersten 10 Liter soviel Blutpropfen raus, daß ich dachte das muß die ganze Prostata gewesen sein . . .
nach dem 5 tägigen Aufenthalt war wieder alles in Ordnung, konnte wieder pinkeln wie vor 30 Jahren.

Nun ging es heute Morgen wieder los, zwar kein Harnverhalt, aber es kamen wieder sehr kleine Blutstücke mit raus, sonst ging das Pinkeln gut.

Nun meine Frage, hat das auch jemand so nach einer IMRT Bestrahlung ? ? ? das man nach gewisser Zeit Gewebestückchen mit auspinkelt ? schmerzen habe ich dabei keine.

Weiterfahren oder langsam Richtung Klinikum Oldenburg zurück.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch 3 Tage abwarten ob sich das wieder gibt.

Ich weiß, ist ein langer Text.

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Stefan,

ich hatte im letzten  Mai (2,5 Jahre nach der Bestrahlung) Blut im Urin, und zwar bevor der Urin kam. Auch mal ein Blutpfropf.
Meine Freundin hat mich gleich zum Urologen gejagt. Der sah das ganz gelassen und meinte, das käme vom Bestrahlen, da wäre das Gewebe etwas porös geworden. Im Urin fand sich kein Blut und auf dem Ultraschall war auch alles okay.
Nach einigen Tagen war es wieder weg.
Ist also wohl nicht so selten und meistens harmlos. Aber ein Harnverhalt ist natürlich eine ernste Sache.
Wenn du noch in D bist, würde ich einfach ein Krankenhaus ansteuern oder einen Urologen und es abklären lassen, muss ja nicht Oldenburg sein.
Und ich würde mich schonen, kein Radfahren, kein Sex, keinen Bauchtanz ;-) und so.
Sitzt du gut gefedert in deinem Wohnmobil?

Gute Reise!
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

moin stefan,

wie bist du versichert?
über den ADAC oder über eine GKV mit internationalem status?

du könntest die reise fortsetzen, weil es in spanien auch gute urologen gibt.
notfalls auch krankenhäuser für die holzklasse.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> moin stefan,
> 
> wie bist du versichert?
> über den ADAC oder über eine GKV mit internationalem status?



. . . beides.

das war ja nur gestern, heute ist wieder alles im " gelben Bereich "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  und pinkeln konnte ich ja gut.

Am 14. 12. bei der Spritze, war der Ultraschall und der Urin OK.

Der Urin war gestern auch OK und nicht rot, hat nur " plop " gemacht und der Urin kam klar hinterher, also ich mach mir da keine Sorgen . . .
nur meine Frau hat das leider bemerkt und will nun beim Pinkeln zugucken ob kein Blut mehr kommt  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

also wie gesagt heute wieder alles im " gelben " Bereich  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Wollte ja nur mal hören, ob das eventuell bei anderen auch so ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

oh . . .,
so ein weibchen möchte ich auch mal haben.
ich schließe die wc-tür immer ab.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nein, spass  bei seite.
dann fahre weiter.
in spanien wirst du gute ärzte finden.
- - eine ADAC-Reiseversicherung ist vergleichbar mit einer priv. Vers. - -
Die hatte ich auch schon genutzt.
brauchst dann nicht warten.  :L&auml;cheln: 

so, nun genieße den "rentner-urlaub"
wir wissen nicht, 
ob wir die nächsten 5, 10 oder 15 jahre überleben.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Gute Reise, Michi!

In jeder spanischen Gemeinde (Ajuntamento) gibt es ein_ Centro de Salud_,
(Gesundheitszentrum), wo man Dir im Falle eines Harnstaus als Folge von
Koageln einen Katheter legen kann. Kostet so gut wie nichts** bzw. wird 
mit einer Europäischen Gesundheitskarte direkt mit deiner Kasse abgerechnet.
Ich hab auch zweimal Verunfallte bzw. aufs Übelste Getretene in spanische
Kreiskrankenhäuser begleitet: Die sind bestens eingerichtet mit 24h-Notfall.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad



**Kostenbeispiel: 
Sonntags Glasscherbe aus Fusssohle pulen samt Wundversorgung: € 9.35
Die Zahlung mit einem 20er war nicht möglich, weil die Wechsel-Kasse
geschlossen war und die Annahme von Spenden wegen "Korruptionsgefahr" 
nicht vorgesehen ist. Also Kleingeld mitnehmen.

----------


## Hartmut S

. .  oder,
nutze das Internet, wie bereits in Oldenburg.
Gucks du nach deutschsprachige Urologen in Spanien.

Ich war mit meiner ADAC Vers. beim Urologen (habe 32,00 Euro für eine US Untersuchung bezahlt).
Später, nach Einlieferung in die Klinik habe ich dann die Karte der GKV vorgelegt.
Dort wurde dann eine MRT gemacht.
Ich musste 3 Tage drinnen bleiben, weil sie sich nicht sicher waren, ob Neubildung oder weiterhin Rückläufig.
Es ging damals (2008) um meine schmerzhafte Fibrose.
CD und 2 Seiten DIN A4 hatte ich bei mir.
Abgerechnet wurde hier direkt mit der Versicherung.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

solange kein Harnstau ist, ist ja alles OK, ich bin da nicht so empfindlich  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
bis jetzt ist wieder alles OK, warten wir mal ab.

Sind noch in " D " bei der Tochter.

----------


## Stefan1

> Gute Reise, Michi!
> 
> 
> Konrad


. . . nicht Michi sondern Stefan  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
aber ich weiß daß Du mich gemeint hast.

----------


## Hartmut S

> . . . nicht Michi sondern Stefan 
> aber ich weiß daß Du mich gemeint hast.


Ich erlaube mir einmal für meinen Freund Konrad zu antworten:

Das kann passieren, lieber Mi . .- Stephanos*g*, Stefan.
Seid ihr nicht beide blond und habt blaue Augen (blauäugig)? :L&auml;cheln: 

Da du nun bald in der Nähe von Alicante bist, kannste dich schon mal an den neuen Namen gewöhnen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Was übrigens soll das komplizierte Flutamid jetzt noch?
> Das war zur Einführung der Leuprorelin-Spritze mal wichtig.
> Wenn es Dir keine liebgewordene Gewohnheit ist, kannst Du das
> nun genauso vergessen, falls der PSA in den tiefen Zehnteln, oder
> besser den Hundertsteln weilt.
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad



Moins,

das obige hatte mir mal Konrad geschrieben.

Nun habe ich folgende Frage . . .

laut meinem Urologen sollte ich nach möglichkeit wenn verträglich, Flutamid zur 3 Monatsspritze weiterhin nehmen.

Ich vertrage Flutamid sehr gut ! habe aber von mir aus das Flutamid auf 2 Tabletten also alle 12 Stunden reduziert, aber nur aus dem Grund, daß ich weniger Pillen schlucken möchte !

Ist es riskant das Flutamid auf 2 Tabletten zu reduzieren ? ? ?

meine PSA Werte und Testosteron sind ja ziemlich weit unten.

Ich würde gerne Eure Meinungen hören, trotz Konrads Rat auf den ich was gebe.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

war ja anfang Dezember im Prostatakrebszentrum Gronau zwecks 3. Meinung nun steht in dem Bericht,

*Empfehlung : 
*Erwägung eines Wechsels der Androgendeprivationstherapie zu einem GnRH - Blocker bei günstigerem
                    kardiovaskulärem Risikoprofil.

was für ein Unterschied ist das denn, für mich als Laien . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

> Erwägung eines Wechsels der Androgendeprivationstherapie zu einem 
> GnRH - Blocker bei günstigerem kardiovaskulärem Risikoprofil.
> 
> was für ein Unterschied ist das denn, für mich als Laien . . .


Der Grund, warum diese vielen Therapien gegen Prostatakrebs statistisch
das Gesamtüberleben nicht verlängern, liegt vor allem am stark erhöhten 
kardiovaskulären (Herz-Kreislauf-)Risiko durch die hormonellen Interventionen.

Die Androgendeprivation ADT mittels Depotspritze hat im Vergleich zur Anti-
Hormontherapie AHT mit Pillen ein diesbezüglich deutlich besseres Risikoprofil.
Das könnte ein Grund sein, die ohnehin unnötigen Flutamid-Pillen abzusetzen, 
insbesondere, wenn ein anderweitig erhöhtes Herz-Kreislauf-Risiko vorläge.

Innerhalb der ADT scheint es so zu sein, dass das Herz-Kreislauf-Risiko bei
GnRH-Antagonisten etwas tiefer sei als bei GnRH-Agonisten. Steht jedenfalls so
auf Seite 80 des 'Ersten Rat'. 

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Vergleich zur Anti-
> Hormontherapie AHT mit Pillen ein diesbezüglich deutlich besseres Risikoprofil.
> Das könnte ein Grund sein, die ohnehin unnötigen Flutamid-Pillen abzusetzen, 
> insbesondere, wenn ein anderweitig erhöhtes Herz-Kreislauf-Risiko vorläge.
> 
> Konrad


Danke lieber Konrad für Deine Antwort,

ich hatte ja im August 2015 meinen zweiten Herzinfarkt, der sehr heftig war, das Herz war zu 90 % zu und habe 3 Bypässe bekommen.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
habe heute meinen PSA - Wert erhalten, < 0,01 ng / ml
Testosteron < 0,03

Ist der Testosteron - Wert *ZU niedrig ?* 
wegen der 6 Monatsspritze spreche ich meinen Urologen erst wieder Ende Mai, darum frage ich schon mal hier.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Stefan,

unter einer Hormonentzug-Behandlung wird ein möglichst tiefer Testosteron-Wert angestrebt. Laut Studienlage korreliert ein tiefer Testosteronspiegel mit der Wirkdauer der ADT. Also je tiefer der Testo desto besser scheint die Prognose zu sein. LowRoad  (Andy) hat diese Studie/n vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit hier im Forum  eingestellt. Finde diesen Beitrag leider im Moment nicht.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Roland,

-* hier* - ist wohl die von Dir noch nicht gefundene Studie von Andi.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## rolando

Hab den Beitrag von Andy gefunden. Ist etwas jüngeren Datums.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4652#post94652

Roland

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich danke Euch beiden für die Suche.

Dann kann ich mit meinem Testosteron - Wert <0,03 erstmal zufrieden sein, also " pack " ich die nächsten 10 Jahre an  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Alles Gute für dich, "alter" reisender.
Falls doch mal was ist, hättest du den Vorteil dein WM vor einem Krankenhaus zu parken, und das eigene Bettchen zu nutzen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nöööö, geht wohl nicht . . . 
Ich würde es trotzdem machen, wenn man mir ein Einzelzimmer verwährt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

that's hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins leidensgenossen,
nun will ich mich auch mal wieder melden  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

lesen tue ich hier jeden Tag zweimal !

nun habe ich gestern wieder eine 6 m Spritze bekommen und *der PSA vom 29.Mai 2017 war/ist > 0,00 ng/ml * 

da ich auch für 6 Monate meine Herzpillen im Womo habe, komme ich erst im November zur nächsten Spritze leider nach " D"zurück :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
um dann sofort nach Spanien zum Überwintern zu fahren  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Nur so nebenbei erwähnt, ich habe zum 1. 5. 2017 Haus und Hof verkauft und lebe nur noch im Wohnmobil, mit Trailer und PKW drauf, meine letzten 10 Jahre sind angebrochen . . . und nun ist der Ballast verkauft, 3000 qm mit Haus muß ich mit 70 nicht mehr haben, der Ballast ist weg.
Solange ich in mein Womo kriechen kann, wird jetzt durch die Welt gefahren !
Eine Wohnung kaufen oder mieten kann ich jeden Tag ! 

Liebe Grüße noch aus Ditzum

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Stefan

Ich bewundere solche Menschen, die den Mut haben, so einen Weg zu gehen. Zum Glück ist es ja heute sehr einfach, wenn man feststellt es ist der falsche Weg, einfach den Rückwärtsgang einzulegen. 
Alles Gute weiterhin!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hartmut S

> nun habe ich gestern wieder eine 6 m Spritze bekommen und *der PSA vom 29.Mai 2017 war/ist > 0,00 ng/ml *


Das ist doch super, Stefan!

Mit dem Tausch Haus gegen WM ist so eine Sache. . . . 
Wir wollten es auch einmal machen, und uns ein neues Boot für Spanien kaufen.
Plötzlich konnte ich mich nicht mehr vom Haus trennen.
Auch die Befürchtung, dass wir ja dann kein richtiges zu Hause mehr hätten, schmeckte mir nicht wirklich.

Nein! Den Rückwärtsgang kann man nicht einfach wieder so einlegen. Was weg ist ist weg.
Deine Entscheidung ist dennoch sicherlich richtig. Ich war ein Feigling. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> der PSA vom 29.Mai 2017 war/ist > 0,00 ng/ml **


habe mich vertan, es muß heißen  *! < 0,00 ng/ml

*

----------


## Hvielemi

Auch das ist falsch.
Kleiner als Null geht nicht.

In deinem Profil steht richtig:




> PSA Wert vom 7. März 2017 - < 0,01 ng/ml


Egal, der unmessbar tiefe Wert ist jedesmal ein Glas Cava wert.

----------


## Stefan1

> Mit dem Tausch Haus gegen WM ist so eine Sache. . . . 
> Plötzlich konnte ich mich nicht mehr vom Haus trennen.
> Auch die Befürchtung, dass wir ja dann kein richtiges zu Hause mehr hätten, schmeckte mir nicht wirklich.


Moins hartmut,

nöö ich brauch kein Haus, habe ich immer nur gebaut um uros zu verdienen und das hat es mir unter anderem auch möglich gemacht, mit 51 aufhören zu arbeiten  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

ich bin ja schon 17 Jahre fast immer ca. 8 Monate im Jahr unterwegs gewesen, habe immer einen " dicken Hals " bekommen, wenn ich nach Hause mußte um 3000 qm zu mähen und zu gießen nö, die letzten 10 Jahre will ! ! ! ich das nicht mehr . . .

und irgendwann wird die Chemo wohl kommen und die Jahre bis dahin* will ich noch das machen was ICH will !

*auch Dir und natürlich allen anderen alles alles erdenklich Gute*,* man(n)  liest sich.

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Konrad,
aber in der Liste steht es so, *! <0,00 ng/ml
*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Rastaman

Lieber Stefan,

ich habe vor kurzem auch ein Haus mit 3000 qm Grund verkauft und kann Deinen früheren dicken Hals und die Erleichterung jetzt gut nachvollziehen. Das ist einfach zu viel Fläche und zuviel Arbeit. Ähh... für Leute in unserem Alter und unserer Situation.

Diese Erleichterung ist unbezahlbar, auch wenn meine persönliche Alternative kein WoMo ist, andere Geschichte...

Glückwunsch + alles Gute

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Stefan,
> Das ist einfach zu viel Fläche und zuviel Arbeit. Ähh... für Leute in unserem Alter und unserer Situation.
> Diese Erleichterung ist unbezahlbar, 
> Glückwunsch + alles Gute


Danke Rastaman,

*aber, was bedeutet denn nun das " ! " vor meinem PSA Wert ?

*danke für Antworten.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *aber, was bedeutet denn nun das " ! " vor meinem PSA Wert ?
> *.


Das ! steht für Quatsch!

----------


## Rastaman

Stefan,

die mathematische Sinnhaftigleit von < 0,00 hat Konrad benannt.

Der Eintrag "*! < 0,00*" ist entweder 
von einer müden oder desinteressierten Hilfskraft beim Übertragen von sonstwoher verzapft worden,
oder 
so programmiert, was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.
Stell' Dir Programmierer als verspielte Leute vor: Statt immer nur langweilige Wenn-Dann-Anweisungen zu programmieren, produzieren sie gern auch Bedeutung. Ein Wert von 0,00 ist von jedem daneben stehenden Normwert aus gesehen die maximal denkbare Abweichung, muß also eine Bedeutung haben. Zack: Ein vorgestelltes Ausrufezeichen programmiert! Kein Mensch macht so etwas wie eine Endkontrolle.

Es bleibt  Qatsch.

Ich würde mit dem Labor reden. Den Unsinn zu eliminieren dürfte jedes Labor ein Interessen haben.

----------


## Stefan1

> Das ! steht für Quatsch!




Moin lieber Konrad,

hab bitte Nachsicht mit einem absolut medizinischen Laien, 
habe ich doch mit 67 Jahren zum ersten mal in meinem Leben einem Arzt die Hand geschüttelt . . . !

aber an Deinen Antworten liegt mir viel.

Dir und allen anderen hier im Forum wünsche ich ein sonniges Pfingsten.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hoi lieber Stefan

Der "Quatsch" bezog sich nicht auf deine Frage nach dem !,
sondern auf den unsinnigen Wert, den das Labor mitgeteilt hatte.

Rastaman hat das ausgedeutscht, Danke.


Wenn Du schon zum Telefon greifst, um nachzufragen, was der
Unsinn soll, im März sei es doch noch korrekt gewesen,
kannst Du dem Labor gleich noch sagen, dass der
PSA-Schwellenwert von 4.1ng/ml aus der Steinzeit stamme.
In der Früherkennung wird damit der Irrglaube von Hausärzten
bestätigt, dass unter 4 der Patient beruhigt werden soll, bis
zum nächsten Jahr, und "der Nächste bitte".

Tatsächlich ist aber der Verlauf der PSA-Werte ungleich viel
aussagekräftiger als ein Einzelwert. Spätestens eine PSA-
Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von weniger als zwei Jahren muss 
Nachforschungen auslösen. Eine gegenüber der vorangehenden 
Messperiode verkürzte VZ ohnehin. 
Egal, ob das PSA unter 2 oder über 4.1 ng/ml liege.

Mein Labor macht das auch nicht viel besser:
"PSA Referenzintervalle: < 2.0μg/l (über 70-jährig: < 5.0μg/l)"

Man halte sich an die Erläuterungen in
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html


Naja, für uns primär Therapierte gibt es ohnehin keine Schwellenwerte mehr.
Ein freudiges langes WE wünscht
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins, ich bins noch einmal . . .
habe letzten Mittwoch meine 6 Monats Depot Spritze bekommen, ist das normal daß es so einen großen " Fleck " gibt ? habe keine Schmerzen, weiß nicht mehr ob es letztesmal genauso war.
Wer hatte es genauso ?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein Stefan, das hattest Du nicht das letzte mal, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit,
gleich zweimal hintereinander bei der Injektion eine Ader zu treffen,
ist verschwindend klein.
Das ist ein Bluterguss. Braucht einige Wochen, bis man nix mehr sieht.
Ich hab mir das manchmal selbst gemacht, als ich ein halbes Jahr
täglich Blutverdünner sprtzen musste.

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Konrad,

dann warte ich mal ab, ist auch heute schon kleiner geworden  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

jetzt habe ich mich bei myprostate angemeldet und meine PSA Werte eingetragen,
nun wollte ich den Link an meine Signatur anhängen, geht nicht, jedenfalls bekomme ich es nicht hin  :Stirnrunzeln: 

_. . . wenn ich was zu schreiben habe, kann ich das ruhig hier in " meinem " Thread machen ?
oder lieber ein neuen Thread aufmachen ?

_

----------


## Hartmut S

Klicks du auf 
Benutzerkontrollzentrum dann auf Signatur

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=802

----------


## Hvielemi

Bitte sehr: (Nachtrag: Hartmut war schneller)

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=802&page=graphic

Den Link kopieren, im Benutzerkontrollzentrum (ganz oben, rechts)
[Signatur bearbeiten] anklicken und Link einfügen.

Und schon kann man deinen Verlauf mit dem eleganten Ausgang bewundern.
Möge das lange so bleiben!

Konrad


PS: 
Schreib bitte weiter in diesem Thread, dann bleibt deine ganze Geschichte beisammen.
Es sei denn, Du hast von einem ganz anderen Thema zu berichten.

----------


## Stefan1

. . .  ich danke Euch beiden  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

wenn ich noch irgendwas nachtragen soll, damit Ihr  mir auch weiterhin mit Rat und Hilfe beistehen könnt, dann sagt es bitte.

Liebe Grüße aus Niebüll.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Stefan,

kam gerade an den PC und meine sehr höflich, dass Dein Bericht: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=802&page=report noch verbesserungswürdig wäre. 
Schau z.B. : http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=report

Alles Gute weiterhin für Dich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Naja,

jemandem, in diesem Fall Stefan1, zu helfen, den Link zu seinem eigenen Bericht auf myprostate.eu zu setzen, ist eine Sache.

Einen Link zum Bericht eines anderen, in diesem Fall den von Hartmut S, zu setzen, so wie Harald das tut, finde ich schon grenzwertig. Aber dezentes Vorgehen ist halt nicht Haralds Sache...

----------


## Harald_1933

> Naja,
> 
> jemandem, in diesem Fall Stefan1, zu helfen, den Link zu seinem eigenen Bericht auf myprostate.eu zu setzen, ist eine Sache.
> 
> Einen Link zum Bericht eines anderen, in diesem Fall den von Hartmut S, zu setzen, so wie Harald das tut, finde ich schon grenzwertig. Aber dezentes Vorgehen ist halt nicht Haralds Sache...


Hartmut selbst hat seinen Link unter den Link von Stefan gesetzt. Natürlich, weil es nun seine Signatur ist. Damit habe ich keine Geheimnisse verraten. Ich habe höflich gemeint, dass eben Stefan an der Berichtserfassung noch eine verbesserte, übersichtlichere Darstellung versuchen sollte/könnte.

Ich hätte auch meinen Link: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report einsetzen können. Aber das wollte ich Stefan wegen der Länge nicht antun.

Im übrigen, großer Jamaika-Liebhaber, gibt es auch eine aus dem englischen übersetzte Variante eines Zuspruches, wenn jemand meint, etwas als grenzwertig einzustufen und trotzdem nichts damit erreicht, nämlich: 

*"Wenn Du nichts zu tun, tu es bitte nicht hier"*

Ansonsten möchte ich noch bemerken, dass man von Dir sinnvollere Beiträge gewohnt ist.

Gruß Harald_1933

----------


## Stefan1

> Naja,
> jemandem, in diesem Fall Stefan1, zu helfen, den Link zu seinem eigenen Bericht auf myprostate.eu zu setzen, ist eine Sache.
>  Einen Link zum Bericht eines anderen, in diesem Fall den von Hartmut S, zu setzen, so wie Harald das tut, finde ich schon grenzwertig.


Moins liebe Leute,

streitet Euch wegen mir nicht !

ich weiß ja daß es gut gemeint ist ! und die Beiträge in " myprostate " habe ich doch sowieso schon mal gelesen.

Also laßt es bitte gut sein, wir haben alle andere Probleme . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

sooo die Werte vom 23. August 2017 sind da . . .

PSA 0,01
Testosteron 0,06 (-)

PSA ist von 0,00 auf 0,01 etwas gestiegen, ist es zu vernachlässigen ? ? ?

Testosteron hat sich von 0,03 auf 0,06 verdoppelt  :Stirnrunzeln:  warum ? ? ?

was kann die Ursache sein ?
ich war vor der Blutentnahme 4 Wochen in Dänemark und habe täglich ! für 7  ! ein Softeis gegessen,
das Dänische Softeis ist einfach einmalig ! ich konnte nicht vorbei gehen . . .

könnte der erhöhte Testosteronwert damit zusammen hängen ? ? ?

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Stefan,




> PSA ist von 0,00 auf 0,01 etwas gestiegen, ist es zu vernachlässigen ? ? ?


Vorläufig ja. Es kann von 0,0049 (abgerundet 0,00) auf 0,0051 (aufgerundet 0,01) gestiegen sein. Und es kann bei so einer kleinen Schwankung 100 andere Gründe, auch messtechnische, geben.




> Testosteron hat sich von 0,03 auf 0,06 verdoppelt  warum ? ? ?


Testosteron wird ja auch in den Nebennieren gebildet. Vielleicht versuchen die, den Mangel auszugleichen? Die Grenze ist glaube ich 0,13, darunter gilt als okay. Also auch noch kein großer Alarm.
Aber natürlich ist es auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass hier die ersten Anzeichen für einen Krankheitsprogress zu beobachten sind.




> ich war vor der Blutentnahme 4 Wochen in Dänemark und habe täglich ! für 7 € ! ein Softeis gegessen,
> das Dänische Softeis ist einfach einmalig ! ich konnte nicht vorbei gehen . . .
> 
> könnte der erhöhte Testosteronwert damit zusammen hängen ? ? ?


Ahhhh, ein schlechtes Gewissen? Das ist gar nicht gesund, genauso wenig wie Zucker im Softeis. Hab aber noch nie gehört, dass Eis das Testosteron steigen lässt.
Wohl aber, dass hoher Zuckerkonsum den Krebs nährt. 
Du hast in einem Monat 196 Euro für Softeis ausgegeben? Das muss wirklich einmalig lecker sein.
Also: weniger Zucker und Werte weiter beobachten...

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan
Lass dich bitte nicht verunsichern von diesen Werten, die wohl nicht 
so sind, wie angegeben:




> PSA ist von 0,00 auf 0,01 etwas gestiegen, ist es zu vernachlässigen ?


Das ist wohl Pfusch bei der Übermittlung und beides mal dasselbe.
Jedes PSA-Messsystem hat eine untere Messgrenze.
Die kann bei zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma nicht kleiner sein
als die kleinste darstellbare Zahl grösser als Null.
Somit waren die '0.00' wohl ebenso <0.01 wie die '0.01'.
Weitermessen wie bis anhin und stets die Laborberichte schriftlich verlangen. 




> Testosteron hat sich von 0,03 auf 0,06 verdoppelt, warum ?


Tagesform der Nebennieren?
Für Testosteron sind zwei Einheiten üblich:
http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf
Sowohl in nmol/l als auch ng/ml wären deine Werte extrem tief.
Auch hier: Nicht irgendwelchen Notizzetteln oder Telefonaten mit
inkompetenten Leuten vertrauen, sonden nachlesen, welcher Wert 
in welcher Einheit auf dem Laborblatt ausgedruckt ist.

Die Testo-Produktion der Nebennieren kann per ADT nicht beeinflusst werden,
weswegen Null-Werte nie möglich sind. Solange die Werte im Bereich des 
'Kastrationsniveaus' liegen, ist das OK.

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
danke Detlef danke Konrad für Eure ausführliche Antworten,




> Das ist wohl Pfusch bei der Übermittlung und beides mal dasselbe.
> 
> Auch hier: Nicht irgendwelchen Notizzetteln oder Telefonaten mit
> inkompetenten Leuten vertrauen, sonden nachlesen, welcher Wert
> in welcher Einheit auf dem Laborblatt ausgedruckt ist.


Lieber Konrad,

*ich fahre grundsätzlich zu meinem Urologen und hole mir das Ergebnis ausgedruckt, immer.*

Ich schreibe die Ergebnisse hier genauso wie sie auf dem Ausdruck stehen, mit allen Zeichen die davor oder dahinter stehen.

Beim Urologen sagte man mir, die Liste kommt genauso vom Labor, wie ich sie im Beitrag 152 schon mal eingestellt habe.

Eines noch nebenbei,
ich  bin ein richtiger " Milchbubi  :L&auml;cheln:  " ich habe bis zu der Diagnose Krebs,  über 50 Jahre jeden Tag ! 3 liter Milch getrunken, jeden Tag . . . und  auch heute muß ich hin und wieder mal einen liter trinken . . . brauche  ich einfach, ist für mich ein Genuß und dann natürlich eiskalt.

Dir lieber Konrad wünsche ich weiterhin ein glückliches " Händchen " bei Deiner Therapiewahl.

Allen anderen wünsche ich dies natürlich auch.

----------


## Hvielemi

In Beitrag 152 steht doch tatsächlich "!<0.00ng/ml" auf dem Laborblatt!

So einen Quatsch kann und darf ein seriöses Labor nicht liefern!
Der Pfusch lag also nicht bei einer unqualifizierten Übermittlung,
sondern im Labor selbst, aber das hatten wir ja alles schon mal
in den Beiträgen 153 ff erläutert:




> Das ! steht für Quatsch!



Kleiner als Null können nur negative Werte sein, aber weder PSA
noch sonst irgend ein Zeug kann weniger als Null vorhanden sein.
Geld kann man zwar in Negativbeträgen haben, aber nur abstrakt.
Negative Münzen hingegen, also greifbares 'Zeug', gibt es nicht im 
Portemonnaie.

Vergleiche dies:
Sieben Leute fahren Strassenbahn, elf steigen aus.
Wieviele müssen bei der nächsten Station einsteigen, 
dass sich keine Personen im Tram befinden?

Jetzt schreib die Werte nochmal hin, ordentlich mit Vorzeichen und Einheit,
sowohl für PSA, als auch für Testosteron. Und vielleicht ruftst Du eben doch 
im Labor an und fragst, was die mit "!<0.00ng/ml" gemeint haben könnten
und wo denn nun die Messuntergenze liege.

Dann wirst Du geholfen. Versprochen.
Konrad



PS: 
Milch ist wohl besser als Softice, denn im letzteren ist wohl kaum
Milchfett drin, sondern Palmöl. Wie ist dein Bauchumfang, in cm?

----------


## Reinhold2

> Wie ist dein Bauchumfang, in cm?


@ Konrad

Frag lieber nach den Leberwerten! ;-)

R.

----------


## Stefan1

> Jetzt schreib die Werte nochmal hin, ordentlich mit Vorzeichen und Einheit,
> sowohl für PSA, als auch für Testosteron. .
> 
> Wie ist dein Bauchumfang, in cm?


Lieber Konrad,
hier noch einmal die Liste von dem " seriösen " ! Labor, wie ich es erhalten habe.

Mein Bauchumfang ? leider 105 kg bei 184 cm . . .

allein wegen den Flutamid Pillen gehe ich alle 6 monate zu einem Leberspezialisten, bis jetzt war immer alles in Ordnung.

----------


## Stefan1

die Liste kam nicht mit . . .

----------


## nomade

Also dieses negative PSA ist ja eine wissenschaftliche Sensation, der man unbedingt nachgehen sollte ;-)

----------


## Hvielemi

Das sieht ja Alles ganz professionell aus.

Das misteriöse Ausrufezeichen hat der Computer wohl hingemacht,
um intern darauf hinzuweisen, der Wert sei nicht plausibel, also Mist.
Das hätte jemand sehen müssen und sagen: Halt, Mist, überprüfen.
Mist ist, dass der Mist ohne Überprüfung rausgegangen ist.

Nun ist aber der letzte Wert <0.01, und da soll er sein.
Die nächste Messung ist wohl bald fällig. Sie wird das bestätigen.

Sonst ist - Mist.


Schönen Sonntag, ohne ¡Mist!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Lieber Konrad,

danke für Deine Antworten . . .

die nächste Messung ist am 22. November 2017, bis dahin werde ich verschiedene Biergärten in Bayern aufsuchen  :L&auml;cheln: 
als ehemaliger Pils trinker, trinke ich nun aufgrund 2. Herzinfarkt und Prostatakrebs nur noch das Wässerchen *Radler.

Radler ? ist das noch zuviel Alkohol bei unserer Krankheit ?

*

----------


## Muggelino

> *Radler ? ist das noch zuviel Alkohol bei unserer Krankheit ?*


Auch hier gilt: die Dosis macht das Gift.

Ich halte 1 Liter Radler täglich für weniger schädlich als 3 Liter Milch...
(Du kennst die Diskussionen über einen Zusammenhang von Milchkonsum und Prostatakrebs? Siehe zB hier: https://www.provegan.info/de/studien...haedigungen-d/)

Prost!
Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Ich bilde mir sogar ein das Weizenbier noch weniger schädlich ist (kein Zucker) und auch noch besser schmeckt

----------


## nomade

Sehe ich auch so, und das gibt's sogar ohne Alk – schmeckt m. E. besser als Pils ohne. Ist sogar isotonisch.
Mit Weizen habe ich nach Wiedererlangen der Kontinenz getestet, was geht ;-)

----------


## Heribert

Hier sind die Inhaltsangaben für alle möglichen Lebensmittel, wie auch für alkoholfreies Erdinger Weßbier enthalten. Einfach oben rechts, hinter Lebensmittel in die Suchmaske eingeben.
http://fddb.info/db/de/lebensmittel/...072/index.html

Dann mal prost
Heribert

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich halte 1 Liter Radler täglich für weniger schädlich als 3 Liter Milch...
> Prost!
> Detlef


Detlef, bei diesem warmen Wetter leider nur 1 Liter Radler, muß genügen, auch wegen meiner Herzmedikamente :-(
tja, alt werden ist nix für " Warmduscher "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Milch gibt es nur noch 1 Liter die Woche . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich bilde mir sogar ein das Weizenbier noch weniger schädlich ist (kein Zucker) und auch noch besser schmeckt


. . . das schmeckt mir überhaupt nicht . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> Hier sind die Inhaltsangaben für alle möglichen Lebensmittel, 
> Dann mal prost
> Heribert


Danke für den Link Heribert.

----------


## Stefan1

> Mit Weizen habe ich nach Wiedererlangen der Kontinenz getestet, was geht ;-)


sehr gut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab seit meiner Op die ca. 2 Liter die man täglich trinken soll alles mit Weizenbier aufgefüllt. Natürlich waren die meisten Alkfrei.

----------


## flüstermann

und haben viel Zucker, die alkfreien Weizen, wie fast alle alkfreien (ich trinke Kulmbacher, hat 0,0 Alk und nur 0,5 g Zucker pro 100ml sowie 0,5 g Salz pro 100 ml).

Soviel zu gesundes Alkohofreies!

lg

----------


## Michi1

gerade Nachgeschaut. Franziskaner: Zucker 1,84 gr., Salz <0,01 gr.alles pro 100 ml. Das alles 21 kcal pro 100 ml

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe mal eine Frage an die Experten  . . .

in Myprostate steht bei mir, bei der VZ Zeit in rot " Grenzwert = 3 Jahre " ?

bedeutet das, daß ich mir erst in ca. 3 Jahren Gedanken machen muß wie es eventuell weiter geht ? ? ?

Danke für die Erklärung  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, lieber Stefan,
das Programm schreibt alle VZ-Werte über drei Jahren schwarz,
jene darunter rot, wohl, um bei sehr langen VZ anzudeuten,
dass dies nicht so gefährlich sei?
Sogar ich hab ein paar schwarze Werte gefunden in meiner Tabelle,
und zwar in den Jahren 2003 bis 07, als die wahre Entwicklung des
PSA-PCa noch hinter dem PSA-BPS maskiert war.

Den wahren Anstieg des PSA durch den Krebs, in Anhang [3] mit
einer roten Linie dargestellt, kann myprostate.eu nicht erkennen
oder errechnen. (Aus purer Ignoranz kann das die weltweite Urologie 
auch nicht.)

Konrad


Nachtrag:
Dein 'schwarzer' Wert ist ohnehin sinnlos, weil er die zwei Messperioden
vor und nach der Primärtherapie umfasst.
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du dir überhaupt nie mehr Gedanken machen
müssest, wie es weitergehe, bzw. dass in deiner Tabelle nie mehr
VZ-Werte auftreten, egal ob rot oder schwarz, sondern nur '-' und 'oo'.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

mein Szintigramm vom Dezember 2016 war ja gegenüber Januar 2016 frei von Metastasen . . .

meine Frage an Euch,  ist es ratsam als Verlaufskontrolle jedes Jahr ein neues Knochenszitigramm erstellen zu lassen um zu sehen die Knochen sind noch sauber, oder ist das des guten zu viel ?
danke für Eure Antworten.




im Februar 2016 sah das Knochenszintigramm so aus . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

Das ist eine sehr eindrückliche und erfreuliche Entwicklung!

Rezidivierende oder neue Metastasen wären am ansteigenden PSA-Verlauf 
erkennbar, lange bevor man im Knochenszintigramm was sehen würde.
Das Bild von Februar 16 wurde ja bei einem PSA-Wert von mehr als 77ng/ml
gemacht, das zweite unter ADT bei 0.01ng/ml oder weniger.

Bei einem PSA-Anstieg würde man in einem PSMA-PET viel früher sehen, 
wo der Übeltäter stecke, als im Szintigramm.
Möge das noch lange nicht erforderlich werden!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins lieber Konrad,

ich danke Dir sehr für Deine Antwort,
ich habe auf Deine Antwort gehofft  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  danke.

Wünsche Dir natürlich auch alles Gute . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

wer bekommt noch die Sixtanone 6 Monatsspritze, ist das problemlos ? bei Eurem Urologen ?

ich habe die jetzt 2 mal bekommen, aber jedesmal macht mein Urologe ein " Drama " daraus und will sie mir nicht mehr geben . . .
er sagt die Krankenkasse würde ihn abmahnen, er will mir nur die 3 Monatsspritze geben.

Die 6 Monatsspritze ist sogar 100 € günstiger als 2 x 3Monatsspritzen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> er sagt die Krankenkasse würde ihn abmahnen, er will mir nur die 3 Monatsspritze geben.


Ich seh das Problem nicht.
Deine PSA-Bestimmung alle drei Monate sind keine schlechte Idee,
da kannste dir gleich auch die 3-Monatsspritze geben lassen.

Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins lieber Konrad, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, wie immer  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

die 3 - Monatsspritze ist ja kein Problem . . .

aber Spanien ruft so langsam und da brauche ich die 6 - Monatsspritze und da sperrt er sich . . . und warum soll ich in Spanien 500  für die Spritze bezahlen, könnte ich, aber warum soll ich . . . habe 67 Jahre der TK keine Kosten verursacht !  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

ich zahle schon die Tabletten selbst, weil der Urologe die auch nur für 1 Monat verschreibt.

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, lieber Stefan,
in Knatsch mit der Kasse bin ich schlecht ausgebildet.

Ich würde erst mal mit der Kasse sprechen, ob die nicht doch
noch einmal die Sixtanone zahlen.
Wenn nicht, zweitens mit dem Apotheker und dem Uro:
Der soll für die nächste 3-Monatsspritze ein Rezept ausstellen,
und der Apotheker soll die in einer von dir adressierten und
frankierten Schachtel nach Spanien schicken.
Der dortige Dorfarzt spritzt dir dann das Zeug.

Ich wünsch Dir, dass Du eine annehmbare Lösung findest.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

. . . ich sprech mal mit der Krankenkasse.

----------


## RalfDm

> Der soll für die nächste 3-Monatsspritze ein Rezept ausstellen, und der Apotheker soll die in einer von dir adressierten und frankierten Schachtel nach Spanien schicken.


Dor ward nix von (daraus wird nichts). Das Präparat muss gekühlt aufbewahrt (und natürlich auch versandt) werden. Zumindest würde das ein teurer Spaß werden.

Ralf

----------


## Muggelino

Also, wenn Sixtanone (kennt selbst Google nicht) das gleiche ist wie Trenantone, dann muss das nicht gekühlt werden.
Die Spritzen bewahrt mein Uro in einem ganz normalen Schrank auf, auch über Monate.
Und weil sie preiswerter im Doppelpack waren, hat er mir auch gleich ein Rezept über 2 oder 3 Spritzen ausgestellt.
Die Krankenkasse hatte offensichtlich nichts dagegen und ich hab damals Rezeptgebühren gespart.

Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, den Tippfehler hab ich übernommen.
Das Zeug heisst analog zu 'Enantone' für einen und 'Trenantone' für drei Monate 
für sechs Monate 'Sixantone',
und enthalt Leuprorelin.

Im Beipackzettel beider Medikamente steht nix von Kühlung, lediglich:



> *Hinweise zur Aufbewahrung*
> 
> Lagern Sie Arzneimittel immer außerhalb der Reichweite von Kindern.


https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Med...-10764342.html

Also mit etwas Fantasie ist die eine oder andere Spritze nach Spanien zu bringen,
trotz sturem Uro, knatschender Kasse und zickiger Apothekerin...

Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Moin,

a) das Zeug heißt Sixantone, anolog zu Enantone und Trenantone. Es ist immer hilfreich für Leser, wenn Medikamentennamen korrekt geschrieben werden.
b) für Sixantone habe ich keinen Beipackzettel, wohl aber für Trenantone, aus dem Jahr 2001. Die Regeln für die Aufbewahrung dürften sich nicht unterscheiden. Unter "Hinweise und Angaben zur Haltbarkeit und Aufbewahrung" heißt es:
"Die fertige Suspension ist in der Regel nch der Herstellung sofort zu verwenden, sie kann aber in Ausnahmefällen bei 25° C aufbewahrt noch bis zu 24 Stunden nach der Herstellung verwendet werden, wobei die Sterilität gesichert sein muß.
...
Die Zweikammerspritze mit Retardmikrokapseln und Suspensionsmittel sollte nicht über 25° C und vor Licht geschützt in der Packung aufbewahrt werden. ..."

Ich hatte mal (2001) eine Trenantone-Spritze auf Vorrat gekauft, und mir war eingeschärft worden, sie bis zum Einsatz im Kühlschrank aufzubewahren. Es scheint dann wohl doch nicht so kritisch zu sein.

Ralf

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin,
> 
> a) das Zeug heißt Sixantone, anolog zu Enantone und Trenantone. Es ist immer hilfreich für Leser, wenn Medikamentennamen korrekt geschrieben werden.


. . . Tschuldigung, hatte ich falsch abgeschrieben, heißt natürlich " Sixantone "

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

hier habe ich einen Beipackzettel für Sixantone gefunden. Dort heißt es: "5. Wie ist Sixantone aufzubewahren? Nicht über 25°C lagern. In der Originalverpackung aufbewahren, um den Inhalt vor Licht zu schützen." Also wie Ralf angenommen hat, entspricht dies Trenantone.

Ich denke im Kühlschrank Deines Wohnmobils müsste man es lagern können. Ansonsten ist es nicht so gut, wenn es mit dem Mobil in der Sonne durchglüht.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich denke im Kühlschrank Deines Wohnmobils müsste man es lagern können. Ansonsten ist es nicht so gut, wenn es mit dem Mobil in der Sonne durchglüht.


Moins Georg,

mit meinem Kühlschrank im Womo würde das schon gehen, ich halte den Kühlschrank auf ca. 3 ° !  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  das wäre kein Problem, mein guter ! Urologe ist das " Problem " der gibt mir dafür kein Rezept . . .

wenn ich übernächste Woche 700 km zu meinem Urologen fahre und auch den nächsten PSA Wert bestimmen lasse, fahre ich auf einem Weg zu der TK in Oldenburg und werde persönlich das Problem ansprechen . . . wir werden sehen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

wo ist denn nun Dein Problem?

Wir sind heute mit dem Automobil  :L&auml;cheln:    in Spanien gut angekommen.
Wir sind hier mit einer Zahnärztin befreundet, die dir das Rezept Sixantone ausstellen könnte.
Musst nur zur Marina kommen. Wir bleiben bis Dezember.

Ansonsten fliegst du mal in 3 Monaten kurz nach Deutschland mit Norwegian Airlines.
Kostet ohne Stress und Gepäck ca. 80 Euro Hin- u. Rückflug.
https://www.norwegian.com/es?gclid=E...FQvIUQodt1oJ1w

Gruss aus Alicante
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
danke Hartmut für Deine Fürsorge  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

ich warte erstmal ab, was bei der Krankenkasse und ! beim Urologen rauskommt.

Ich weiß nicht was der Urologe für ein Problem hat ? die 6 Monatsspritze ist 100 € günstiger als 2 x 3 Monate spritzen . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

> mit meinem Kühlschrank im Womo würde das schon gehen, ich halte den Kühlschrank auf ca. 3 ° !


Ich habe heute auf der 'Lucrin'-Packung gelesen:



> Lagerung bei 15-25°C. Vor Licht geschützt und ausser Reichweite von Kondern 
> aufbewahren. Vor dem Gefrieren schützen.


Lucrin ist ein 3-Monate-Depot Leuprorelinacetat, wie Trenantone.
Also Vorsicht im Kühlschrank.


Sixantone wäre in der Tat die einfachere Lösung.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: Die Spritze hab ich heute zurückgewiesen.

----------


## Stefan1

> PS: Die Spritze hab ich heute zurückgewiesen.


Moins Konrad,
ich bin bis jetzt nach 18 Monaten Spritzen sehr zufrieden mit den Nebenwirkungen, wie ich schon öffters schrieb, außer Hitzewallungen habe ich bis jetzt jedenfalls noch keine anderen Nebenwirkungen, hoffe es bleibt so, wie lange noch ? ? ?

Die Brust habe ich mir nicht bestrahlen lassen, etwas gewachsen sind sie schon, aber die Brustwarzen sind nicht ! empfindlich, trage auch wegen der Reibung kein Unterhemd, also ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

freu, freu, freu, 
PSA - Wert vom 20. 11. 2017 =  0,01 ng/ml
Testosteron vom 20. 11. 2017  =  0,05 ng/ml

und, ich habe heute wieder eine 6 Monatsspritze bekommen   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

alles ist gut . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber stefan,

ich freue mich sehr.
im unterbewusstsein habe ich ja auch schon anders gedacht, wegen dem glasson.

egal stefan, ich freue mich, dass es dir gut geht.

eine freundin von mir, deren vater, hat einen gleason score 10.
er lebt bereits seit 10 jahren mit hormonen (alle 3 monate eine spritze).
es geht ihn gut.
seine leberwerte sind etwas erhöht.
er ist 79 jahre alt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

[QUOTE=Hartmut S;103211]lieber stefan,
ich freue mich sehr.
im unterbewusstsein habe ich ja auch schon anders gedacht, wegen dem glasson.

*wieso ?    ich weiß, bis jetzt habe ich Glück gehabt, mal sehen wie lange es anhält . . .*

egal stefan, ich freue mich, dass es dir gut geht.

*ich danke Dir Hartmut . . .*

eine freundin von mir, deren vater, hat einen gleason score 10.
er lebt bereits seit 10 jahren mit hormonen (alle 3 monate eine spritze).
es geht ihn gut.

*hat er noch seine Prostata wie ich ?

*

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein, die Prosti wurde vor vielen Jahren bereits entfernt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

meine Sixantone - Spritze ist mit einem Bluterguß, der geplatzt ist, vor Weihnachten 4 Wochen nach Verabreichung mit ausgelaufen . . .
was nu ?
ich kann nicht mehr feststellen das da noch " was " ist, wobei ich die letzte auf der anderen Bauchseite noch etwas fühlen kann.

Wird der Urologe noch einmal nachspritzen ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Hoi Stefan

Ob das Sixantone mit ausgelaufen ist, kann bezweifelt werden,
denn das wird nach der Injektion zu einem zähen Gel.

Du kannst aber zur Kontrolle das Testosteron messen.
Das sollte im Kastrationsbereich** liegen, 
sonst eben ein neues Depot spritzen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


**http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Konrad,

werde am Montag zu meinem Urologen fahren, hat bis heute Urlaub.

Wollte gerne hier eine Meinung hören, danke.

----------


## highlander

Mal eine Frage als doch wieder laie.Wie kann der PSA so niedrig sein wenn die Prostata noch da ist?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mal eine Frage als doch wieder laie.Wie kann der PSA so niedrig sein wenn die Prostata noch da ist?


Bislang wurde bei Dir mit zuletzt eingestelltem PSA-Wert von 4.00 ng/ml noch kein Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. Nachfolgend eine allgemein verständliche Erläuterung zu PSA-Werten: http://www.urologie-butz.de/prostata...sagekraft.html 

Danach lässt sich die gestellte Frage wohl selbst beantworten. Es ist aber zusätzlich zu beachten, dass PSA-Werte sich auch im Bezug auf das Alter des Patienten und individueller körperlicher Beschaffenheit unterschiedlich darstellen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

> Mal eine Frage als doch wieder laie.Wie kann der PSA so niedrig sein wenn die Prostata noch da ist?



Moin highlander,

ich nehme an Du meinst mich damit . . .
der PSA wird wohl bei mir aufgrund der 33 maligen IMRT Bestrahlung und 3 x Trenantone Spritze so niedrig sein, bin auch froh darüber  :L&auml;cheln:  und ich nehme auch bis heute weiterhin Flutamid Tabletten und ich vertrage  alles sehr gut.

Im Beitrag 194 kannst Du auch sehen, das innerhalb 10 Monaten  die Metastasen im Szintigramm nicht mehr zu sehen sind.

Ich kann nur hoffen, es bleibt noch lange so . . . damit rechnen kann ich nicht und an eine Chemo darf ich nicht denken, 
ich glaube da ist ein schnelles Ende besser . . . ! obwohl ich KEIN Weichei bin !

----------


## highlander

Ja das glaube ich Dir dass Du froh darüber bist.Mein letzter PSA war 1,8 aber der freie nach wie vor bei 7%....so gesehen weiss ich nicht was da unten los ist , ob bei der 30 Stanzen Biopsie daneben gestochen wurde etc.Ich denke aber dass ich mir so schnell die Prostata auch nicht entnehmen lasse

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ja das glaube ich Dir dass Du froh darüber bist.Mein letzter PSA war 1,8 aber der freie nach wie vor bei 7%....so gesehen weiss ich nicht was da unten los ist , ob bei der 30 Stanzen Biopsie daneben gestochen wurde etc.Ich denke aber dass ich mir so schnell die Prostata auch nicht entnehmen lasse


Aber hallo,

wo kommen denn diese Werte plötzlich her ? Gelegentlich sollte man sein Profil mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen, damit man auf Fragen auch relevante, sprich vernünftige Antworten einstellen kann.

----------


## highlander

Da gebe ich Dir recht und kannst gerne in meinem Tread antworten.habe es gerade aktualisiert

----------


## Stefan1

> Hoi Stefan
> Ob das Sixantone mit ausgelaufen ist, kann bezweifelt werden,
> denn das wird nach der Injektion zu einem zähen Gel.
> 
> Du kannst aber zur Kontrolle das Testosteron messen.
> 
> Konrad


Moin lieber Konrad und alle anderen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

habe am Montag 8.1.2018 daraufhin meine Werte überprüfen lassen,

PSA  hat sich seit dem 20.11.2017 verdreifacht, ist nun gestiegen auf 0,03  ist das so gravierend ? ? ? und warum ist es gestiegen ? ? ?

Testosteron ist in der gleichen Zeit besser geworden A < 0,03 was bedeutet wohl das " A " ?

muß ich mir wegen der Erhöhung des PSA Wertes  jetzt schon sorgen machen ? ? ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan, 
Testosteron-Werte bitte immer mit Einheit angeben,
denn da sind ganz veschiedene Skalen im Umlauf.

A <0.03 macht in keiner der auf diesem Merkblatt verzeichneten Einheiten Sinn:

http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf


PSA: Bist Du sicher, dass die 0.01 und 0.03ng/ml  keine "Kleiner-als"-Werte sind?
Wenn das ein gemessener Anstieg wäre, sollte der nachgemessen werden.
Ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt wäre frühestens zwei Wochen später, also in etwa der 
Hälfte der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 28 Tagen.
Erst eine Bestätigung des Anstieges wäre Anlass zu einer Ruhestörung.
Ich halte das für sehr wenig wahrscheinlich.


Gute Nacht!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins lieber Konrad,
danke für Deine sehr schnelle Antwort !
so sah die Mitteilung aus . . .
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Stefan1

> PSA: Bist Du sicher, dass die 0.01 und 0.03ng/ml  keine "Kleiner-als"-Werte sind?
> Konrad


. . . nein Konrad, bei beiden PSA Werten keine " kleiner als "

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hi Stefan, beim Testosteron steht als Normbereich 2,73-8,16. Das scheinen dann ja ng/ml laut PDF der SHG Bay.Oberland. 
Bei mir (Testosteron ist die Woche gerade getestet worden) stehen da vom Labor 1,93-7,40 als Normbereich mit gemessen 0,10 und als alternative Meßeinheit 6,68-25,7 nmol/L mit gemessen 0,34. Wenn ich die Tabelle in Konrads PDF richtig lese, dann bedeutet das bei mir Kastrationsniveau. Und irgendwie scheint es "unterschiedliche" Normbereiche zu geben. Auch innerhalb derselben Maßeinheit ...
Bzgl. PSA wünsch ich dir natürlich, dass es Messungenauigkeiten sind. Ich hab immer noch im Kopf, dass unter 0,07 eigentlich keine verlässliche Aussage getroffen werden kann und Schwankungen "nicht ungewöhnlich" sind.

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich hab immer noch im Kopf, dass unter 0,07 eigentlich keine verlässliche Aussage getroffen werden kann und Schwankungen "nicht ungewöhnlich" sind.


Danke für Deine Antwort,
ich hoffe daß Du es " richtig " Im Kopf hast, werde den nächsten PSA Wert abwarten müssen.

Muß ich mal sehen in welchem Labor ich das machen lasse, bin ja mit dem Wohnmobil richtung Bodensee unterwegs.

----------


## Stefan1

> A <0.03 macht in keiner der auf diesem Merkblatt verzeichneten Einheiten Sinn:


Hallo Konrad,

Du hattest Recht !
habe heute in dem Labor angerufen, von denen kommt das " A " auf der Liste nicht, sowas kennen sie auch nicht.
Dann muß das eine Mitarbeiterin beim Urologen so eingetragen haben, warum ? das werde ich noch nachfragen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

ein G bedeutet Gesichert
Ein V bedeutet Verdachtsdiagnose
Ein A könnte Ambulant bedeuten

Früher hatten die Ärzte sich geheime Merkmale auf die Patientenakte notiert.
Ob es heute, im PC Alltag noch gemacht wird, ist mir nicht bekannt.

P stand für pflegeleicht 
F bedeutet freundlich
A bedeutete dann . . . 
Bei mir war früher oft ein kleines "a" auf dem Aktendeckel vermerkt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, A wie Anstrengend ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> habe heute in dem Labor angerufen, von denen kommt das " A " auf der Liste nicht, sowas kennen sie auch nicht.


*Laborwerte immer als vollständige Kopie des Laborberichtes aushändigen lassen.*


Carpe diem!
Konrad 



Und noch was @Hartmut:
Der Augen-"Professor" meiner Mutter hatte am Rand der Krenkengeschichte notiert:
"VORSICHT, Patientin stellt Fragen!"
Die OP hat er dann verbockt ...

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> Ein „A“ könnte Ambulant bedeuten
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moins hartmut,
es könnte sein, das beim Urologen das " A " vermerkt wurde, damit die wissen, aha die Probe wurde bei uns genommen.

Stefan

----------


## Stefan1

> *Laborwerte immer als vollständige Kopie des Laborberichtes aushändigen lassen.*
> Konrad


Moins Konrad,

wenn ich das aufwändige " Auftragsblatt " in Beitrag 177 sehe, dann habe ich angenommen daß es so von dem Labor kam.

Wurde in der Urologischen Praxis so ein Aufwand mit dem Laborbericht gemacht den man mir ausgedruckt hat ?

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Stefan, 
> 
> PSA: Bist Du sicher, dass die 0.01 und 0.03ng/ml  keine "Kleiner-als"-Werte sind?
> Konrad


Hallo Konrad und alle anderen auch,

war heute in Heidelberg und habe im Labor Limbach eine PSA Kontrollmessung vornehmen lassen, die Dame die das Blut abgenommen hat, sagte gleich, bei einem anderen Labor kann ein anderer Wert rauskommen . . .

*also heute PSA ng/ml <0,04

*habe diesen Wert in myprostate eingegeben und es zeigt dort 0,00 an ? ist da etwas falsch ?

habe der Dame auch meine vorherigen Werte gezeigt und sie sagte ich brauchte mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen ? ? ?
ist dem so ? für mich ist es eine Steigerung, von 0,03 auf <0,04 
oder hat das mit dem " kleiner " Zeichen nix zu sagen ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> ist dem so ? für mich ist es eine Steigerung, von 0,03 auf <0,04 
> oder hat das mit dem " kleiner " Zeichen nix zu sagen ?


Nein Stefan, das ist keine Steigerung, denn dieser neue Wert aus einem seriösen Labor
besagt lediglich, dass das PSA kleiner sei als 0.04 ng/ml, also ein beliebiger Wert
zwischen 0.00 und 0.03, also ein Abfall oder zumindest keine Steigerung gegenüber
dem letzten Wert aus diesem komischen Labor, das nichtmal seine eigenen
Angaben erklären konnte (was allerdings nicht das PSA betraf).

Werte aus verschiedenen Laboren sind aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar.
Tatsache ist aber, dass dein PSA mit Sicherheit sehr tief liegt. Kannst ja,
wenn ihr irgendwo zwischen Florenz und Catania das Womo wieder nordwärts lenkt,
nochmal bei Limbach vorbeifahren.

Gute Weiterreise, und wenn diese dem Alpenrhein entlang südwärts gehen sollte, 
kommt ihr bitte vorbei auf einen Café oder ein Käsefondue.

Carpe diem!
konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Gute Weiterreise, und wenn diese dem Alpenrhein entlang südwärts gehen sollte, 
> kommt ihr bitte vorbei auf einen Café oder ein Käsefondue.
> Carpe diem!
> konrad


Danke lieber Konrad für Dein Angebot, wenn ich in Deiner Nähe bin, hätte ich sowieso gefragt ob Du irgendwo " rumläufst "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

und danke für Deine sehr schnelle Antwort, dann kann ich ja erstmal beruhigt weiter fahren  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

moin stefan,

vielleicht hilft dir das auch ein wenig:
PSA vor 1 woche beim uro gemessen. 1.57
heute in der UNI gemessen. 1.30

leider muss ich mich an den oberen wert halten, der seit gut 5 jahren gemessen wird.
die unterschiede können krass ausfallen.

bei mir gib's kaffee mit schlackerkuchen. :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> schlackerkuchen.
> gruss
> hartmut


Moins Hartmut,

watt is denn " Schlackerkuchen " ?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moins Stefan,

Schlackerkuchen ist ein Ausdruck aus der Nachkriegszeit.
Damit wurden frische Sahnestücke vom Bäcker bezeichnet.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Früher hatte man das Wort zuvor auch in Westpreußen oft in den Familien benutzt.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Damit wurden frische Sahnestücke vom Bäcker bezeichnet. 
> Gruss Hartmut


Danke Hartmut,

dann werde ich das wohl auch schon mal gegessen haben  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich stelle mal meine Frage bei " mir " im Thread . . .

da mein PSA Wert ja ein wenig ansteigt,

könnte es sein, das die 6 Monatsspritze nicht ganz so wirksam ist wie eine 3 Monatsspritze ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan

Zweimal hat bei dir die 6-Monate-Spritze gewirkt, und ich geh mal davon aus, dass
Du die Dritte im November '17 bekommen hast, auch wenn das in deinem Bericht
nicht vermerkt ist. 
Bei Zweifeln an der Wirksamkeit der Spritze einfach Testosteron messen. 
Ist das weit oberhalb der Kastrationsniveaus, hat wohl die Spritze versagt, 
und man würde vorerst mal auf Firmagon umsteigen.
Ist Testo nahe am oder im Kastrationsniveau, sieht das nicht so gut aus.

Dein PSA steigt nicht "ein Wenig", sondern rasch mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit 
(VZ) von ca. 40 Tagen über die letzten beiden Messperioden gesehen (Weil unter
0.1 die Werte nur in Zehntelschritten angegeben sind, sind die VZ ungenau).
Nachmessen wie gehabt in 3 Wochen bzw. etwa halbe VZ, wird Gewissheit bringen.

Weil sich das Alles auf sehr tiefem PSA-Niveau abspielt, hast Du genügend Zeit,
die Situation zu klären und das weitere Vorgehen zu planen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Wenn Du soviel unterwegs bist, wurden die PSA Werte alle im gleichen Labor festgestellt? Verschiedene Labore kann einige Abweichungen erklären.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Hoppla, über diesen neuen Wert hatten wir ja schonmal diskutiert.
Bei Labor Limbach wurde er nach deiner Auskunft mit *<0.04ng/ml* angegeben,
was ich nach deinem Kuddelmuddel mit "A"-Werten und dgl. so kommentierte:




> Nein Stefan, das ist keine Steigerung, denn dieser neue Wert aus einem seriösen Labor
> besagt lediglich, dass das *PSA kleiner sei als 0.04 ng/ml*, also ein beliebiger Wert
> zwischen 0.00 und 0.03, also ein Abfall oder zumindest keine Steigerung ...
> 
> Werte aus verschiedenen Laboren sind aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar.
> Tatsache ist aber, dass dein PSA mit Sicherheit sehr tief liegt.


Deine Antwort vor 5 Tagen:



> dann kann ich ja erstmal beruhigt weiter fahren.


So isses! 
Vergiss jegliche VZ, denn die lässt sich für Werte unterhalb der Messgrenze
nicht berechnen. Du bist tatsächlich 'Opfer' verschiedener Labore geworden,
wie Georg vermutete. Lösche den Wert aus myprostate, denn so ist er bestimmt 
falsch und macht dich irre. Und 0.00 ist wohl auch nicht ganz richtig.
Tut mir leid, dasss ich das übersehen habe und dich jetzt noch mehr alarmiert hab. 
Nochmal PSA messen auf dem Rückweg und vielleicht auch mal Testo schadet nix, 
aber beruhigt vielleicht.


Grüsse ins Bel Paese, wo steht ihr heute?
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit in der Tabelle das "<" Zeichen einzufügen. Vielleicht kann man die Tabelle so freischalten das man das Zeichen nachträglich einfügen kann. z.B. steht jetzt bei mir schon 6 x 0,07 und das ist ja nicht richtig.

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, Michi diese Möglichkeit gibt es.
Ich hab grad meinen PSA-Wert vom 15.09.2010 versuchsweise von 0.1** auf <0.1 gesetzt,
denn das war damals die Messgrenze.

In der Tabelle wurde der Wert dann mit 0.00 angegeben und in der Grafik nicht
berücksichtigt, was wohl richtig ist, denn man weiss ja nicht, wie tief der Wert
wirklich war. 
Ich hab den Wert aber wieder auf 0.1 gesetzt, denn die Aussage, dass das PSA nach dem
Vorwert von 9.5 stark gefallen sei, ist in diesem Falle wichtiger, als der exakte Wert.
Der nächste Wert von 0.09 zeugt von einem Wechsel des Messsystems bei Unilab,
das neu Messungen bis 0.03 zuliess.

Im Falle von Stefan, dessen Werte 0.1,  0.3 und <0,4 betragen, ist es vollkommen
unsinnig, die <0.4 als 0.4 darzustellen, denn dann tappt man in die Falle, in die
ich geriet, als ich Stefan blöderweise eine aggressive PSA-Verdoppelungszeit vorrechnete.
Also weg mit diesem (Un-)Wert bzw. auf <0.04 setzen und bei Gelegenheit nachmessen. 

Überigens:
Man sieht öfter in den Verlaufskurven von Myprostate.eu längere Abschnitte
gleichbleibend tiefer Werte wie bei Dir, Michi. Das sind wohl meist Werte 'kleiner als'.
Über mehrere Werte kann das sinnvoll sein um zu sagen, "hier hab ich gemessen
und das PSA ist immer noch tief". Wie tief ist dann im Grunde egal.
Bei Stefan ergab sich aber aus der höheren Messgrenze bei Labor Limbach ein
absurd verzerrtes Bild eine scheinbar üblen Verlaufes.


'Kleiner als' ist nunmal mathematisch nicht erfassbar, also gibt es keine fixe Lösung.

Konrad



**alle Werte in ng/ml

----------


## Stefan1

> Wenn Du soviel unterwegs bist, wurden die PSA Werte alle im gleichen Labor festgestellt? Verschiedene Labore kann einige Abweichungen erklären. Georg


Danke Georg für Deine Antworten,

nur der letzte PSA Wert 29.01.2018 ist vom Labor Limbach / Heidelberg, alle anderen sind vom Labor aus Leer / Ostfriesland.

Ich bin letztes Jahr tatsächlich fast immer 500 km gefahren um mir meine Spritze geben zu lassen . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> wo steht ihr heute? Konrad


Moins lieber Konrad, auch Dir danke ich für Deine Antworten die ich sehr schätze . . .
wir stehen aktuell kurz vor Freiburg und erkunden hier erstmal die " Gegend " haben ja den PKW dabei.

So nun ist folgendes, habe heute von der Tochter den Labor Befund per Mail bekommen, da steht nix mit " < "
sondern nur* " PSA 0,04 ug/l "

*jetzt habe ich mich dumm und dämlich  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  nach einer umrechnung in* " ng/ml "* gesucht und finde nix, auch bei Limbach nicht ?

als die Dame von Limbach gesagt hat 0,04 dachte ich natürlich " ng/ml " aber dem war nicht so.

Aber nun habe ich es auf Papier,* PSA 0,04 ug/l = ? ng/ml

*ich danke schon im voraus.

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Stefan
> Zweimal hat bei dir die 6-Monate-Spritze gewirkt, und ich geh mal davon aus, dass
> Du die Dritte im November '17 bekommen hast, auch wenn das in deinem Bericht
> nicht vermerkt ist Konrad


ja Konrad war die 3. Sixantone Spritze.

----------


## Stefan1

> Ist Testo nahe am oder im Kastrationsniveau, sieht das nicht so gut aus.
> Konrad


ich dachte je tiefer der Testo Wert um so besser, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden ?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Stefan,

das bezog sich auf Deine Frage, ob denn die 6 Monatsspritze schlechter wirken würde, als eine 3 Monatspackung.

Tiefes Testosteron ist gut - korrekt.

Steigt es an, wirkt die Spritze nicht mehr auf das Testosteron, deshalb steigt auch der PSA.
Ist es weiterhin tief und der PSA steigt, wäre das nicht so gut, weil das dann in Richtung Kastrationsresitenz geht.

Tante Guugel behauptet übrigens, dass ug/l das Gleiche ist wie ng/ml...da ist doch 0,04 erstmal kein Grund zur Panik...

----------


## RolandHO

> *"
> 
> *jetzt habe ich mich dumm und dämlich nach einer umrechnung in* " ng/ml "* gesucht und finde nix, auch bei Limbach nicht ?


Wenn du unbedingt rechnen möchtest, bitte sehr:

ng/ml = 10 hoch(-9)g/10 hoch(-3)l = 10 hoch(-6)g/l = mikro g/l

(mit richtigem Formelsatz sähe das natürlich schicker aus).

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Stefan1

> Tante Guugel behauptet übrigens, dass ug/l das Gleiche ist wie ng/ml...da ist doch 0,04 erstmal kein Grund zur Panik...


. . . na gut, danke  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

> Wenn du unbedingt rechnen möchtest, bitte sehr:
> ng/ml = 10 hoch(-9)g/10 hoch(-3)l = 10 hoch(-6)g/l = mikro g/l
> (mit richtigem Formelsatz sähe das natürlich schicker aus).
> Gruß Roland


. . . och nö  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  aber trotzdem danke  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich dachte je tiefer der Testo Wert um so besser, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden ?


Doch, Stefan, da hast Du recht.
Aber wenn das PSA bei tiefem Testosteron (Kastrationsniveau) steigen würde,
hiesse das wohl, dass dein Krebs kastrationsresistent wäre, also eine Art dritte Stufe
gezündet hätte: CRPC. Dann bald nachmessen, wie in Beitrag #246 geschrieben.
Bitte PSA-Daten wirklich nur noch genau so angeben, wie sie auf dem Laborblatt stehen,
mit tagesgenauem Datum und korrekter Einheit, sonst entsteht ein peinliches Chaos.

In deinem Profil steht immer noch irreführend:



> PSA Wert vom 29. Januar 2018 -* < 0,04 ng/ml* (Limbach Heidelberg)



Damit also zurück auf meinen Beitrag #246, ohne weiteren Kommentar.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...843#post104843



@Uwe: 
ug gibt es nicht, das sind μg, oder, wenn man die griechischen Buchstaben nicht
schreiben mag mcg, Microgramm, Millionstel Gramm. Was ein Liter sei, ist wohl klar?
mcg/l ist also ein Millionstel Gramm pro Liter. Sowas muss man erst mal messen können!

Teilt man beide Seiten von mcg/l durch Tausend, kommt ein ng/ml raus,
ein Nanogramm oder Milliardstel Gramm pro Milliliter (Kubikzentimeter). 
Somit sind die beiden Einheiten mcg/l und ng/ml gleich.
Haste richtig geguhgelt.

In der Tat ist 0.04 ng/ml kein Grund zur Panik, aber die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit
von rund 40 Tagen wäre, wenn sie sich denn beim Nachmessen bestätigen würde, 
schon heftig. In 400 Tagen, also etwa einem Jahr, wäre dann das PSA bei 40ng/ml.
Naja, könnte man verharmlosend sagen, soo wild ist das auch wieder nicht.
Aber überlege selbst, wo es in _zwei_ Jahren wäre. 
Das überlebt keiner ohne Therapie.

Konrad



Noch was:
Ich wähnte Stefan längst in Italien, Ravenna oder Viareggio.
Nun also kein Gruss ins Bel Paese, sondern nach Freiburg/Schland.

----------


## uwes2403

> @Uwe: 
> ug gibt es nicht, das sind μg, oder, wenn man die griechischen Buchstaben nicht
> schreiben mag mcg, Microgramm, Millionstel Gramm.


Ja doch... :-)  Ich war zu faul den griechischen Buchstaben zu suchen und habe daher einfach die Angabe von Stefan übernommen....'tschuldigung für die Ungenauigkeit.

Grüße aus Schland

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Uwe (und alle, die es betrifft),

das µ hast Du auf Deiner Tastatur, auf der M-Taste. Mit Alt Gr + M erzeugst Du es. Über Alt Gr kommst Du auch zu allen anderen auf manchen Tasten vorhandenen Sonderzeichen wie ², ³, €, ~, | — aber das wusstest Du wahrscheinlich schon.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Ralf,
 ich muss auf dem Tablet jedesmal µ-sam auf die griechische Tastatur umstellen.

Dazu noch erwähnenswert:
Das µ als Buchstabe wird "Mü" gesprochen.
In Masseinheiten steht es für "Micro", ein Millionstel.
Mit "ein Mü mehr" meint man ein ganz bisschen mehr, 
nämlich einen µm = Tausendstel Millimeter = Millionstel Meter.

Das n steht für "nano", Milliardstel. 
Das m steht für "Milli" für Tausendstel, z.B. in mm, mg, ml
Noch was:
Eine Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe machen µ-he.
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Uwe: 


> *Schland* [ˈʃlant]


Cool, lieber Uwe!
Die Grüsse gehen von mir zurück von Germany nach Deutschland.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Moin Stefan,
ich würde mich hier mit meinem Seeräuber Avatar nicht melden, wenn es Dir schlecht ginge.
Ausgenommen, ich kann helfen 
Gut, das wir unseren lieben Konrad dafür haben!

Es scheint ja soweit erst einmal alles in Ordnung bei Dir zu sein.
Konrad hat im letzten Abschnitt seines Schreibens das geschrieben, was evtl. eintreten könnte, wenn tatsächlich alle Messungen stimmen, oder nicht stimmen?

Erst einmal würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Du weißt, dass es bei mir auch so ein bissel nicht läuft, wie ich es gerne hätte.

Ich bin, seit meiner Diagnose,  so ein Typ, der maximal 3 Jahre voraus denkt.
Wenn man einmal von der Statistik aus geht (Durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung in Deutschland bei Männern) sind wir doch gut dran.
Mach dir bitte keine allzu große sorgen
Du wirst auch noch in 5 Jahren mit dem WM unterwegs sein, ohne dass du an Krankenhäuser parken musst.

Gruss
hartmut

Nachtrag.
Die Tastatur unter Windoof lässt sich auch in der Schweiz umstellen.
Ich benutze u.a. (griechisch), aber sehr oft die dänische Tastatur(insbesondere wird hier auch das "ö" umgewandelt).

----------


## uwes2403

> Hallo Uwe (und alle, die es betrifft),
> 
> das µ hast Du auf Deiner Tastatur, auf der M-Taste. 
> Ralf


Jetzt, wo Du's sagst.....dann war ich also nicht nur faul, sondern auch noch blind......  :-)

----------


## Stefan1

> Bitte PSA-Daten wirklich nur noch genau so angeben, wie sie auf dem Laborblatt stehen,
> mit tagesgenauem Datum und korrekter Einheit, sonst entsteht ein peinliches Chaos.
> Konrad


Moins Konrad,

habe nun hoffentlich :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  mein Profil so geändert wie gewünscht . . .

im Profil habe ich die Vorzeichen " < " mit angegeben, richtig so ?

in Myprostate habe ich die Vorzeichen weggelassen, auch richtig ?

Danke Konrad für Deine Hilfestellung  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Waren heute mit dem PKW in Frankreich, bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein,
wie ich Dir schon schrieb, hat meine Frau angst bis nach Spanien zu fahren.
Als sich letzten Oktober der dritte Herzinfarkt ankündigte haben wir am Main-Donau-Kanal in der Wildnis gestanden  und der Rettungswagen hat uns in der Nacht nur mit Mühe gefunden . . . war aber "nur" Wasser in der Lunge . . .
aber Frankreich und Schweiz, da muß ich hin  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  habe ja erst am 7.Mai 2018 Sixantone Termin . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> ich würde mich hier mit meinem Seeräuber Avatar nicht melden, wenn es Dir schlecht ginge.
> Ausgenommen, ich kann helfen 
> Gut, das wir unseren lieben Konrad dafür haben!
> 
> *So sehe ich das auch* 
> 
> Es scheint ja soweit erst einmal alles in Ordnung bei Dir zu sein.
> 
> ...


Danke hartmut für Deine lieben " Worte "

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich will ja nicht nerven, aber darf ich noch einmal auf meine Frage zurückkommen ? ob ich das so von Konrad richtig verstanden habe, tut mir leid wenn ich das nicht so kapiere wie Ihr . . .

Ich danke schon jetzt für Antworten, ich weiß, es gibt hier welche die haben größere Sorgen und Ängste,
bin leider noch nicht so " bewandert " mit meiner Krankheit.






> Moins Konrad,
> 
> habe nun hoffentlich mein Profil so geändert wie gewünscht . . .
> 
> im Profil habe ich die Vorzeichen " < " mit angegeben, richtig so ?
> 
> in Myprostate habe ich die Vorzeichen weggelassen, auch richtig ?
> 
> Danke Konrad für Deine Hilfestellung

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan,
ich denke, dass jetzt alles richtig ist. 
Nur die Anführungszeichen braucht es nicht,
aber lass sie stehen, die richten keinen Schaden an.

Wenn Du wieder mal in der Zivilisation aufschlägst im
Verlaufe des Monats, kannst Du einmal mehr PSA bestimmen
lassen. Der gehabte Anstieg findet zwar auf sehr tiefem Niveau
statt, aber sollte doch überwacht werden.

Wenn Du es nicht nach Heidelberg zu Limbach schaffst, tut es
auch ein anderes Labor. Dann muss der Wert eben mit der
nötigen Zurückhaltung beurteilt werden.


Gute Reise!
Konrad


Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Postversand für Blutproben?
Wie lange nach der Entnahme darf das Blut für PSA ausgewertet 
werden?

----------


## Heribert

Moin Stefan,

im Profil verwendest Du das "kleiner als" < Zeichen im Textformat, das geht und ist richtig.
Die Eingabe in Myprostate lässt nur Zahlenformat zu, also führt das Textzeichen < "kleiner als" zu einem Nulleintrag -0-.
Probe: Wenn Du das Textzeichen < vor die Zahl 100 stellst, wird daraus ebenfalls eine 0. 
Das heißt, in den Tabellenfeldern von Myprostate sind für den PSA-Wert nur Zahlen erlaubt!
Im Profil sind Text, Sonderzeichen und Zahlen als laufender Text kein Problem.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Stefan1

Ich danke Dir Konrad und Heribert.

----------


## Stefan1

> Wenn Du es nicht nach Heidelberg zu Limbach schaffst
> 
> Gute Reise!


Danke Konrad, ich wollte nach Ostern extra über Heidelberg / Limbach richtung Norden fahren,
ich weiß sind noch ca. 7 Wochen . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, lieber Stefan,
auf deinem tiefen PSA-Niveau (0.04ng/ml) darf es auch mal eine 
ganze PSA-Verdoppelungszeit sein bis zur nächsten Messung. 
Das wären bei dir 0.14 Jahre oder eben besagte 7 Wochen.

Gute und ruhige Reise wünscht euch
konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

morgen 9:30 Uhr Labor Limbach in Heidelberg . . .
werden dann sehen wohin die " Reise " geht . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

. . . es sieht nicht allzu gut aus, denke ich mal . . .

*PSA Wert von heute (Limbach) 0,06 ng/ml* also  :Stirnrunzeln:  also um 0,02 ng/ml gestiegen  :Stirnrunzeln:  . . . . .

da ich ja wirklich von nix ahnung habe und auf Eure Meinung / Einschätzung großen Wert lege, wäre es sehr schön wenn Ihr mir Tips und Ratschläge geben würdet, was ich in naher ? Zukunft machen könnte / sollte.

Was kann und wann sollte ich welche Therapie in Angriff nehmen, BEVOR eine Chemo gemacht werden sollte / muß ?

da ich noch auf Reisen bin, sehe ich meinen Urologen erst am 7. Mai und wäre dann gerne vorbereitet . . .

Ich dachte mir, daß ich als erstes vorab eine Knochenszitigraphie machen lasse, weil die im Dezember 2016 nach Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie wider " sauber " war. (Beitrag 194)

Ich bedanke mich schon im voraus für Eure Antworten.

Mir geht es aktuell sehr gut ! und bis auf den PSA Wert bin ich zufrieden.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Stefan

Schau die Grafik in deinem myprostate.eu an;
die Steilheit der Kurve geht zurück, das heisst der PSA-Anstieg verlangsamt sich.

Auch in der PSA-Berdoppelungszeit-Tabelle sieht man das:
Ergab der erste Anstieg noch eine PSA-VZ von nur 0.08 Jahren, entsprechend
einem Monat, liegt die PSA-VZ nun bei 0.23 Jahren, also fast einem Viertel Jahr.
Es ist also überhaupt kein Problem, erst im Mai den Urologen zu sehen.
Dein PSA wird bis dann noch nicht mal die 0.1ng/ml erreicht haben.

Bildgebung macht da gar keinen Sinn, egal mit welcher Maschine, man sieht nix.
Nun gibt es zwei Wege:

•  Abwarten bis Bildgebung zeigt, wo man lokal therapieren könne.

•  Irgendwann beginnen mit systemischen Therapien, entweder Chemo oder, was ich 
für zweckmässiger halte, eine Zweitlinien-Hormontherapie mit Xtandi oder Zytiga.

Erst mal noch ruhig rumgondeln mit dem Womo, vor dem Termin beim Uro
gibt es ganz einfach nichts zu tun.


Euch weiterhin gute Fahrt!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

was sagt denn der Testosteronwert - auch gestiegen ?  Wäre es möglich, dass die letzte Spritze vielleicht nur ein 3 Monatsdepot war ?
(Auch wenn das ein sehr schneller Wiederanstieg nach AHT wäre, aber man weiss ja nie.....)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Stefan1

> Erst mal noch ruhig rumgondeln mit dem Womo, vor dem Termin beim Uro
> gibt es ganz einfach nichts zu tun.
> Euch weiterhin gute Fahrt!
> Konrad


Danke lieber Konrad für Deine geschätzte Antwort . . .
und Dir wünsche ich natürlich weiter ein "glückliches" Händchen bei Deiner weiteren Therapie Wahl.

----------


## Stefan1

[QUOTE=uwes2403;105947]Moin,
was sagt denn der Testosteronwert - auch gestiegen ?  Wäre es möglich, dass die letzte Spritze vielleicht nur ein 3 Monatsdepot war ?
(Auch wenn das ein sehr schneller Wiederanstieg nach AHT wäre, aber man weiss ja nie.....)
GrüßeUwe[/ QUOTE]

Moins Uwe auch Dir danke für Deine Antwort,
habe heute den Testosteron Wert nicht ermitteln lassen, mache ich im Mai bei meinem Urologen, aber im November ist er ja wieder gesunken.
Die Spritze war schon ein 6 Monatsdepot, habe sie selbst in der Apotheke geholt, *aber lies doch mal bitte meinen Beitrag 217
*darum hatte ich ja auch bedenken, mit der Wirkung der Spritze, aber der Urologe sagte es sei alles in Ordnung.

Ich aber bin der meinung es ist auch vom Depot was rausgelaufen, es ist heute nach 4 Monaten an der Stelle immer noch ein 2 € Stück großer dunkler Fleck   :Stirnrunzeln: 
Die nächste Spritze im Mai wird auch wieder ein 3 Monatsdepot werden.

----------


## uwes2403

Moinsen,

hab' den Beitrag eben nochmal gelesen...Konrad hatte Dir ja darauf geantwortet. ich vermag das nicht zu beurteilen....0,06 ist ja kein Grund zur Hektik, schau' im Mai, ob Testosteron
auch nennenswert gestiegen ist, dann kannst Du mit Deinem Arzt weitersehen...

Gute Reise weiterhin

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich antworte hier auf den Beitrag von Georg . . .

_" Hallo Stefan,
Degarelix würde ich auch versuchen, aber dies muss monatlich gespritzt  werden. Da Du immer mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs bist, ist das wohl nicht  geeignet.
Du könntest auch versuchen zusätzlich zu Leuprorelin noch Bicalutamid oder Dutasterid zu nehmen um den PSA Wert zu senken.
Georg  "            

_Hallo Georg, 
ich will erstmal noch bei Leuprorelin bleiben, monatliche Spritze ? och nöö  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  noch geht es mir ja gut, sehr gut . . . und ich *MUß* fahren, meine letzten 10 Jahre sind angebrochen . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
und ich nehme zu der Spritze ja immer noch regelmäßig Flutamid 3 x 250.

Ich hatte ja mal geschrieben, daß mir eine Blutblase an der Einstichstelle der Sixantone Spritze im Dezember 2017 geplatzt ist und da ist meiner Meinung nach auch von der Leuprorelin Spritze das Depot ausgelaufen, war ca. 3 Wochen offen 
und da nehme ich an, daß dadurch die Wirkung verloren gegangen ist und deswegen der PSA gestiegen ist, nehme ich an und hoffe es . . .

am 9.5.2018 bekomme ich wieder eine neue Spritze, nehme dann mal wieder eine Trenantone und dann werde ich sehen ob der PSA wieder runtergeht . . . ich hoffe es.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

Flutamid und Bicalutamid wirken ähnlich, Bicalutamid ist neuer und teurer. Soll aber auch etwas besser wirken. (Siehe Erster Rat) Besprich das mit Deinem Arzt, wahrscheinlich hat er Flutamid aus Kostengründen verschrieben. Wenn die Versicherung es zahlt, würde ich auf Bicalutamid umsteigen.

Gute Fahrt!

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Georg danke für Deine Antwort,

ich hatte vor längerer Zeit beim Urologen Bicalutamid schon mal angesprochen, da wollte er nicht so richtig ran, er sagte nur " wir " müßten im Notfall noch eine " Steigerung " haben, so hat er jedenfalls argumentiert . . .
wenn nun der PSA langsam hochgeht, tritt ja eigentlich der " Notfall " ein  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
mal sehen was er am 9.5.2018 zu dem Steigenden PSA sagt.
Bin nun langsam wieder Richtung Urologe, noch ca. 800 km  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> nur " wir " müßten im Notfall noch eine " Steigerung " haben, so hat er jedenfalls argumentiert


So ein Depp!
Die Steigerung von Bicalutamid/Casodex heisst Enzalutamid/Xtandi.

Flutamid sollte allein schon wegen des komplizierten Einnahmeschemas
überhaupt nicht mehr verschrieben werden, und schon gar nicht an
reisende Patienten.


Gute Heimreise
wünscht Euch
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> So ein Depp!
> Die Steigerung von Bicalutamid/Casodex heisst Enzalutamid/Xtandi.
> Flutamid sollte allein schon wegen des komplizierten Einnahmeschemas
> überhaupt nicht mehr verschrieben werden, und schon gar nicht an
> reisend e Patienten.


Moins Konrad,

Du hast ja schon immer gesagt, warum ich das Flutamid überhaupt nehme . . .

der Urologe sagte damals, wegen der Knochenmetastasen die damals noch im Szintigramm zu sehen waren, müßte ich zusätzlich noch die Flutamid nehmen.

Und mit der Reise hast Du auch recht, da der Urologe die Flutamid nur für 27 Tage verschreibt, muß ich sie selbst für die anderen Monate die ich unterwegs bin immer selbst bezahlen, sind ja keine Kosten, aber trotzdem . . .

Ich muß im Mai auf eine andere Therapie drängen.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

war heute beim Urologen, war nicht so prickelnd, denke ich mal . . .

PSA vom 7.5.2018  = ng/ml 0,12
Testo                     = ng/ml >0,03

habe nun Leuprorelin Sandoz 5 mg Implantat für 3 Monate bekommen
und Bicalutamid 50 mg

nun werden wir sehen ob sich die Werte bessern . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

nehme ja nun Bicalutamid 50 mg, aber gestern der Tag war nix . . .

von morgens an bis zum Nachmittag nur Schwindel und Brechreiz lag den ganzen Tag im Bett, weil sich alles drehte, war nicht in der Lage Auto zu fahren.

Bei Flutamid war das nicht der Fall, das habe ich bestens vertragen.

Bei Bicalutamid steht unter anderem Schwindel und Brechreiz in den Nebenwirkungen, hat das (fast) jeder ?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

das hatte ich nicht. Warte doch noch einen Tag, Vielleicht hatte Dein Unwohlsein ja einen anderen Grund.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> das hatte ich nicht. Warte doch noch einen Tag, Vielleicht hatte Dein Unwohlsein ja einen anderen Grund.
> Viele Grüße WernerE


Moins Werner,

aber ich nehme Bicalutamid seit dem 10. Mai,

die Nebenwirkungen stehen ja auf dem Beipackzettel, aber Schwindel brauche ich nicht  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

> Moins,
> nehme ja nun Bicalutamid 50 mg, aber gestern der Tag war nix . . .
> von morgens an bis zum Nachmittag nur Schwindel und Brechreiz lag den ganzen Tag im Bett, weil sich alles drehte, war nicht in der Lage Auto zu fahren.


Moins,
der Schwindel war nur 2 Tage, dann war alles wieder " ruhig "

ob es doch an etwas anderem gelegen hat ? hatte ich sonst noch nie.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
heute war wieder der Tag der Wahrheit . . .

PSA Wert vom 5. November 2018   0,40 ng/ml (Labor Leer)

Testosteron           "                    0,03 ng/ml (Labor Leer)         

so langsam geht der PSA Wert hoch . . . aber immer noch im 0, Bereich

aber warum steigt der PSA und das Testosteron geht runter ?

die Verdoppelungszeit ist in den letzten 3 Monaten trotzdem von 97 Tagen auf 114 Tagen gestiegen, lt. Limbach Rechner.

Aber bei den Werten mache ich mich noch nicht verrückt, mag ja falsch sein ?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

Du liegst nicht falsch. Mach Dich nicht verrückt. Tatsache ist natürlich, dass aggressive Zellen so langsam dem Hormonentzug trotzen. Ich würde noch einige Zeit beobachten und bei PSA 3 - 4 eine PSMA-PET-CT anstreben. Möglicherweise kann man dann Metastasen bildlich darstellen und (bei Glück) behandeln.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

dass der PSA Wert irgendwann steigen würde musste man ja leider erwarten. Natürlich ist es sinnvoll sich nicht verrückt machen zu lassen, eine Änderung der Therapie ist derzeit ja nicht erforderlich. Über Deinen Testosteron-Wert hatten Konrad und ich uns schon gewundert, da sage ich nichts zu.

Ich würde allerdings schon bei einem PSA Wert zwischen 1 und 2 ng/ml ein PSMA PET/CT angehen. Die Verdoppelungszeit ist letztlich bei Dir unter sechs Monate, da wird der Wert schon recht schnell steigen. Und eine Behandlung zu organisieren, nachdem das PSMA PET/CT da ist, wird auch einige Monate dauern.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten, ich warte erstmal noch 2 weitere Messungen ab . . .
aber dann werde ich wohl was unternehmen müssen, aber was ? ? ?

habe heute mal aus Neugierde eine Knochendichte Messung machen lassen, mit einer nagelneuen Maschine,
beim Arztgespräch sagte er ich hätte für einen 70 jährigen noch eine gute normale Knochendichte . . .

und wenn ich jetzt noch 5 Jahre mit dem Krebs (gut) leben kann, bin ich zufrieden  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

ich würde den Rhythmus der PSA Messungen aber nicht bei drei Monaten belassen, dann sind ja 6 Monate um bis die Resistenz endgültig feststeht. Danach macht man normalerweise mit Abiraterone oder Xtandi weiter. Zusätzlich kann man auch ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und versuchen, die dabei erkennbaren Metastasen zu bestrahlen. Das bringt meist den PSA Wert erstmal wieder herunter. Manchmal wirkt auch Leuprorelin wieder, da man einige resistente Zellen bei der Bestrahlung beseitigt hat. Dann kann man Abiraterone für eine Weile aussetzen, bis der PSA Wert erneut steigt.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Zusätzlich kann man auch ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und versuchen, die dabei erkennbaren Metastasen zu bestrahlen.


Moins Georg,
danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, ein PSMA PET/CT will ich auch machen lassen, mein Urologe sagte er würde bis PSA 2 warten.

Ich dachte ich kann nicht ein zweites mal bestrahlt werden ?

----------


## Georg_

Metastasen können auch in Bereichen wachsen, wo noch nicht bestrahlt wurde.

----------


## Stefan1

OK, ich danke Dir

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
hier mal meine Verdoppelungszeit vom November 2018, laut Limbach.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Stefan1

. . . heute genau vor 3 Jahren fing die ganze Schei . . an  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

> . . . heute genau vor 3 Jahren fing die ganze Schei . . an


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Stefan!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Wenn jeder mit seiner Krankheit so umgehen könnte wie wir, wäre ich glücklich.

----------


## Stefan1

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Stefan! 
> Wenn jeder mit seiner Krankheit so umgehen könnte wie wir, wäre ich glücklich.


. . . tja Hartmut, was bleibt uns anderes übrig, wir müssen damit leben und so wie es im *Augenblick* ist, ist es zu ertragen.
Dir alles Gute.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

Werte vom 11.2.2019

PSA 1,18 ng/ml
Testosteron 0,10 ng/ml

schei . . nun wird es so langsam ernst, 3 Jahre der Ruhe sind wohl vorbei . . .
Urologe meinte heute, die nächsten Werte in 3 Monaten abwarten . . . und dann eventuell andere Therapie . . .
für PET - CT wäre es noch zu früh.

Bin für Tips UND Ratschläge aus dem Forum dankbar, wie ich eventuell verfahren könnte.

Ich danke Euch schon im voraus für Eure Antworten.

----------


## adam 60

> Moins,
> 
> Werte vom 11.2.2019
> 
> PSA 1,18 ng/ml
> Testosteron 0,10 ng/ml
> 
> schei . . nun wird es so langsam ernst, 3 Jahre der Ruhe sind wohl vorbei . . .
> Urologe meinte heute, die nächsten Werte in 3 Monaten abwarten . . . und dann eventuell andere Therapie . . .
> ...


Moin Stefan,
Du hast da schon etwas das man beobachten soll.
Deine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten sind vom 19.3.18 bis 11.2.19 im Schnitt bei 2 Monaten.
das heisst aber auch das Deine Depotspritze keine Wirkung zeigt auf das PSA. den Testowert hält sie unten.
meine Laienmeinung dazu, in 3 Monaten noch mal messen,PSA dürfte dann bei 2,5 ng/ml sein.
PSMA PET CT machen bei höherem PSA,vieleicht ist was zu sehen ?,was man lokal (Bestrahlung)behandeln könnte.
Vieleicht auch eine andere Depotspritze ,
sollen die Spezialisten hier mal was dazu schreiben.
man sieht sich,
WOMO Parrkplatz vorhanden

Gruss

Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> Du hast da schon etwas das man beobachten soll.
> Deine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten sind vom 19.3.18 bis 11.2.19 im Schnitt bei 2 Monaten.
> 
> meine Laienmeinung dazu, in 3 Monaten noch mal messen,PSA dürfte dann bei 2,5 ng/ml sein.
> PSMA PET CT machen bei höherem PSA,vieleicht ist was zu sehen ?,was man lokal (Bestrahlung)behandeln könnte.
> Vieleicht auch eine andere Depotspritze ,
> Gruss Adam


Danke Adam für Deine Antwort,
ich warte erstmal noch 3 Monate ab . . . für ein PET - CT wird der PSA Wert wohl noch zu früh sein . . . ?
Urologe meinte PSA 10 wäre besser . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Ich würde allerdings schon bei einem PSA Wert zwischen 1 und 2 ng/ml ein PSMA PET/CT angehen. 
> Georg


Moins Georg,

ist das nicht ZU früh ? 
ich bin auf Meinungen aus dem Forum angewiesen . . .

----------


## MartinWK

Stefan, nicht nur Meinungen aus dem Forum...
Hier ein Link, wo Nuklearmediziner das Verfahren bewerten: https://www.nuklearmedizin-spitalerh...e_19.01.17.pdf
Natürlich profitieren sie davon. Man beachte aber die angegebenen Quellen, die ich um einige ergänzen könnte, und die die Sensitivität auch bei PSA<2 belegen.
Es wäre allenfalls zu prüfen, ob dein PCa PSMA-negativ ist, was beim hohen Grad und eventuellem Metastasieren bei ca. 5 % der Fall ist (Diskussion dazu unlängst im Forum).

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

Du hast eine kurze Verdopplungszeit und die Abklärung der Kostenübernahme und der Termin für das PSMA PET/CT werden auch Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Dann ist Dein PSA Wert schon doppelt so hoch und Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass es zu früh für ein PSMA PET/CT ist. 

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan,
> Du hast eine kurze Verdopplungszeit und die Abklärung der Kostenübernahme und der Termin für das PSMA PET/CT werden auch Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 
> Georg


Danke,
meine Techniker wird es wohl in Berlin bezahlen, dann fahre ich da mit dem Wohnmobil hin.
Werde es mal in Angriff nehmen.

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan, nicht nur Meinungen aus dem Forum...
> Hier ein Link, wo Nuklearmediziner das Verfahren bewerten: https://www.nuklearmedizin-spitalerh...e_19.01.17.pdf


Danke Martin.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo Stefan, Du kannst das auch so sehen:
> Der Katheter erspart Dir das überaus ekelerregende Erlebnis
> von Blutwurst-Ejakulat ;-))
> 
> Konrad


Jupp, kann ich bestätigen. Absolut widerwärtig!

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
habe eine Knochendichtemessung - Osteodensitomentrie mittels CT machen lassen.

Beurteilung :
Bei altersgemäßem Kalksalzgehalt ist lediglich die Abweichung vom Mittelwert des gesunden jungen Mannes nach WHO im Rahmen einer beginnenden Osteoporose zu interpretieren.
Eine Therapie - indizierte Osteoporose liegt somit nicht vor.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

eine glasklare Diagnose, die sich trotz der Wortwahl gut liest.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nun muss nur noch der PSA wieder sinken.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> eine glasklare Diagnose, die sich trotz der Wortwahl gut liest. 
> Nun muss nur noch der PSA wieder sinken.
> Gruss hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
 :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  die Wortwahl ist original Befund . . .
und ob der PSA sinkt ? da habe ich wenig Hoffnung, aber wir werden sehen, 
erstmal noch Frankreich genießen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
heute die Ergebnisse der Blutwerte vom 13. Mai 2019 erhalten . . . sieht nicht gut aus,
war aber aus meiner Sicht so zu erwarten.

PSA 3,34 ng/ml
Testosteron 0,07 ng/ml

der Urologe sagte nun müssen wir einen Onkologen mit ins " Boot " holen . . .
er wollte mir sofort eine Überweisung zu einem Onkologen mitgeben . . .  wollte ich nicht . . .
ich sagte ihm ich will unbedingt erst noch einmal 3 Monate nach Dänemark und Schweden fahren, mit dem Wohnmobil, ich brauche das einfach !
Ob es falsch ist ? ich weiß es nicht.

Nun ist am 21. August der nächste Termin und dann gehe ich auch zu einem Onkologen ! ! !
was dann machen, ich weiß es nicht . . . Georg und Konrad haben mir ja schon dazu geschrieben, 
aber trotzdem bin ich weiterhin auf Eure Hilfe und Ratschläge angewiesen.

Habe dann heute wieder das 3 Monats Implantat bekommen und weiterhin Bicalutamid 50

----------


## KarlEmagne

> ich sagte ihm ich will unbedingt erst noch einmal 3 Monate nach Dänemark und Schweden fahren, mit dem Wohnmobil, ich brauche das einfach !
> Ob es falsch ist ? ich weiß es nicht.


Ich hätt's genauso gemacht. Genieß den Norden! Beste Jahreszeit!

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

Deine Verdopplungszeit ist derzeit 2 Monate, das ist schon eine Ansage. Wenn Du in drei Monaten wiederkommst, steht der PSA Wert wahrscheinlich um die 10. Da merkst Du immer noch nichts, aber wahrscheinlich bist Du dann beunruhigt. Wenn Du mit Medizin weitermachen willst, solltest Du jetzt Xtandi zusätzlich einnehmen. Wenn Du wissen willst, woher der Anstieg kommt, wäre ein PSMA PET/CT angebracht.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Wenn Du wissen willst, woher der Anstieg kommt, wäre ein PSMA PET/CT angebracht.
> Georg


Danke Georg für Deine Antwort !
ich fahre gleich noch einmal zum Urologen und hole mir die Überweisung für das PSMA PET/CT (wird er mir wohl geben ?)

Mit Berlin wegen dem PSMA PET/CT habe ich auch gerade telefoniert, bei dem PSA Wert bekomme ich innerhalb 14 Tagen einen Termin.
Habe mir heute Nacht überlegt daß ich das kurzfristig hinter mir bringe, wird wohl doch besser sein.
Mit 70 bin ich ja noch jung  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

moin stefan,

mach das mal so, wie georg vorgeschlagen.
ich hatte mich extra nicht gemeldet, damit georg dir erst mal ewas schreiben konnte.

wir sind gerade im äußersten norden in Dänemark, haben uns ein boot gemietet.
wein schmeckt gut.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
das wetter ist super! heute aber mal ein Regentag. Ostsee nicht so schön wie das Mittelmeer.
aber da geht es ja im Oktober auch wieder hin.


gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Jau Hartmut, danke  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

Soo, habe alles auf den " Weg "

Überweisungen für das PSMA - PET - CT liegt auf dem Tisch
und am 31. Mai 2019 schon Termin in Berlin für das PSMA - PET - CT, also es geht weiter.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

muß ich für mein PSMA - PET - CT am 31. noch was bedenken oder fragen ?

@ Michi, sind ja nur lächerliche 500 km ein Weg und ja, bin trotz meiner fast 71 Jahren geil aufs Fahren . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

moin stefan,

die wollen immer gerne den letzten nierenwert  (kratinin) haben.
der sollte nicht über 1.4 mg/dl  liegen.
musst mal gucken, ob der irgendwo im laborbefund angegeben ist.
meiner war 6 wochen alt, lag bei 1.0, das (alter) reichte bei mir.

ansonsten kannst du futtern und trinken was du willst.
alkohol hatte ich nicht getestet, aber ausgeschlafen war ich auch nicht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
aus dem norden

----------


## Stefan1

> moin stefan,
> 
> die wollen immer gerne den letzten nierenwert  (kratinin) haben.
> der sollte nicht über 1.4 mg/dl  liegen.


Moin Hartmut,
mein Wert vom 13. Mai war 1,04  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
was fehlt ist der TSH  Wert, den bekomme ich am Dienstag ganz frisch  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Was machen die Augen ?

----------


## Hartmut S

> mein Wert vom 13. Mai war 1,04


Alles gut!

Moin lieber Stefan,

nun mache erst mal weiter . . . .
PET- Diagnose, danach Bescheid wissen, und danach Leben.
Nach Besprechung des Radiologen etwas machen, aber später.
Einfach sagen, dass du nun erst mal 2 Monate Urlaub machst.
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie unkompliziert die sind, denn die Ärzte freuen sich auch auf Ihren Urlaub.

Meinen Augen geht es jetzt gut.
Es hat fast 3 Monate gedauert, bis das erste Auge heilte.

Das zweite war gleich gut.
Es war zwar nur nee leichte Bindehautentzündung, die gut behandelbar war.
Das war ganz schön nervig! (Brennen und Jucken)
Ich würde aber trotzdem jedem empfehlen, es machen zu lassen.

Wenn du es nicht selbst erlebt hättest, würde ich sagen, es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!
Kein Krümelmonster, oder eine Kohlenstoffeinheit würde es verstehen. :L&auml;cheln: 
(vielleicht fragt ja mal einer nach, was ein krümelmonster oder eine kohlenstoffeinheit ist.

Das dingends mit der Lateinafrikanischen Sprache unter Profis ist ja nicht so unser Ding). :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Soll heissen, wir machen unser Reifenwechsel noch selber . . . . .
und sind gut in Mobilmachung.
Natürlich sind die Fahrzeuge gemeint.

Lieber Martin, lieber H.-Jörg, würdet Ihr Euch bitte einmal so unterhalten, dass es auch die (blöden, die Seeleute und Arbeiter(inen) verstehen?
Nöööö, klappt nicht . . . . . 
nun könnte ich Euch sagen,  woran es liegt.
Nicht weil Ihr in der Aussprache schlecht seid, 
nein, weil Ihr Euch selbst unterhaltet.

Mein Gott, oder wer auch immer,
seid bitte mal für das normale Publikum da!
Unterhaltet Euch doch lieber über "PN" und erklärt es später den guten Menschen, was daraus rauss kam.
Keine Angst, ich gucke keine medizinischen Sendungen Rätselsendungen alla Hirschhausen oder so...  im TV.
Wir sehen  Sky

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe. Es gibt doch noch welche die nicht alles so wissenschaftlich sehen.

----------


## uwes2403

Hmm, ich finde die wissentschaftliche Betrachtung schadet nicht. Wenn ich den Inhalt nicht verstehe, überlege ich, ob der Text für mich interessant ist (mir einen Nutzen in meiner Situation bringt) und hinterfrage dann ggf.

Das gute an einem Forum sind doch gerade die verscheidenen Herangehensweisen....mit einer Diskussion über kleinblütrigen Weidenrosentee wäre mir nicht geholfen.

Grüße

----------


## Michi1

Wenn ich das lesen will brauche ich nur die Frage in Google eingeben dann finde ich genügend Antworten. Mir sind die eigenen Erfahrungen von Usern wichtiger. Jeder will halt was anderes, ist das schlimm.

----------


## uwes2403

Nö, beides gehört hier hinein......es steht doch jedem frei, Beiträge zu lesen oder es einfach zu lassen.
Und jetzt ist für mich in diesen Thread Schluß, denn die Diskussion gehört hier nicht hin, sorry Stefan.....

----------


## Stefan1

> Und jetzt ist für mich in diesen Thread Schluß, denn die Diskussion gehört hier nicht hin, sorry Stefan.....


. . .ist schon OK Uwe.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
war ja am 31. Mai zum PSMA PET CT in Berlin (DTZ)
hier erstmal ein Übersichtsbild . . .



es war ja zu erwarten daß da etwas sein muß, gefunden wurden 3 Lymphknotenmetastasen, Metastase am Schambein und mein größter Kummer, eine Metastase am Penis / Schwellkörper :-(
tja was nun machen ? wäre schön wenn sich einige melden würden, was man machen KÖNNTE . . .

Habe gelesen, das Georg Lymphmetastasen mit Cyberknife bestrahlen lassen hat, bei mir auch eine Option ?
und die anderen Metastasen auch ?

CD's habe ich mitbekommen, aber der Befund dauert noch eine Woche.

Aus aktuellem Anlaß ist natürlich meine weitere Tour nach Dänemark / Schweden erledigt.
Bin schon auf dem Weg nach Hause zu meinem Urologen und dann wohl zum Onkologen . . .

Ob ich mit den CD's und dem Befund mal in Gronau vorstellig werden sollte ?
Im voraus schon danke für eure Antworten.

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

bevor der Befund nicht vorliegt, würde ich keinen Arztbesuch machen. Die CD sagt den Urologen oft nicht mehr als Dir, auch wenn sie dazu ein ernstes Gesicht machen. Leitliniengerecht ist die Fortsetzung der Hormontherapie meist ergänzt um Zytiga(Abirateron). Das wird, bzw. sollte, die Empfehlung des Urologen und Onkologen sein.

Natürlich kannst Du Dich auch um eine Therapie der Metastasen bemühen. Die Lymphknotenmetastasen und die Metastase am Schambein kann man mit Cyberknife beseitigen. Die im Schwellkörper wohl besser operativ. 

Gronau ist für mich vor allem für DaVinci Prostataoperationen führend. Das steht bei Dir aber wohl im Moment nicht an.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> bevor der Befund nicht vorliegt, würde ich keinen Arztbesuch machen. Die CD sagt den Urologen oft nicht mehr als Dir, auch wenn sie dazu ein ernstes Gesicht machen.


Sehe ich auch so.
Mein vorletzter Urologe genoß vor allem deswegen mein Vertrauen, weil er zugab, dass die Bilder ihm nicht viel sagten. So einen zu finden war nicht einfach. Es gibt aber auch niedergelassene Ärzte, die bis vor wenigen Jahren in der Klinik mit dem neuesten Gerät gearbeitet haben und viele MRTs, PET/CTs und CTs interpretieren mußten, oft zusammen mit Radiologen. Die können durchaus eine relevante (Zweit-) Meinung abgeben. Wenn man es schafft, die Nerven bei einem solchen Gespräch zu behalten, fällt einem auf, ob sie nur ernst gucken oder wirklich was deuten können.

Stefan, die Entfernung der Metastasen macht genausoviel Sinn (oder nicht) wie die Bestrahlung deiner Prostata 2016. Auch damals war eine Heilung kaum zu erwarten, es ging nur um Tumormassenreduktion. Die Evidenz für deren Nutzen steigt momentan deutlich an.
 Gegen die Behandlung der Metastasen spricht
- Nebenwirkungen/Belastung des Patienten
- Unkenntnis/Unwillen/fehlende Leitlinienempfehlungen bezüglich heutiger Bildgebung zur präzisen Lokalisierung und Größenabschätzung von Metastasen
  und desgleichen bezüglich der heute möglichen präzisen Behandlung solcher Stellen
- Kosten.
*Nicht* dagegen spricht, dass ziemlich sicher weitere Metastasen in der nächsten Zeit sichtbar werden und man deswegen nur Hormontherapie machen sollte. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, da Hormontherapie niemals kurativ gemeint ist, außer als adjuvante Therapie. Siehe dazu https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....e.php#inhalt25
Im Wesentlichen liegt das daran, dass die Hormontherapie ein Wachstumsverhinderer und kein sofortiger Zellkiller ist.
Systemische Therapien wie Lu-177 und Chemo greifen dagegen so wie eine fokale Krebsentfernung die Zellen direkt an.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Tumormassenreduktion.


Hörst sich immer klasse an, hat aber nicht automatisch was mit verbessertem Verlauf zu tun. Tumormassereduktion erreicht man beispielsweise auch durch eine Hormontherapie oder Chemotherapie, wobei diese sogar ALLE Metastasen erreicht, auch die nicht sichtbaren.

Der Hype um die Behandlung von oligometastatischen Situationen geht mir hier bei Georg und Dir etwas zu weit. Natürlich wird es Männer geben, die davon profitieren, aber das sind, meiner Meinung nach, ganz wenige ausgesuchte Fälle mit sehr geringer Metastasenlast und langsamer Progression.

Eine sehr frühe Bildgebung wird oft nur einen kleinen Teil der Metastasen zeigen können, wodurch sich die Patienten dann etwas vorschnell in die Gruppe der oligometastasierten zugehörig fühlen. Selbst dann wenn nach wenigen Monaten schon wieder neue Metastasen nachwachsen, denn das sind ja dann wieder nur wenige  erstmal.

Aktuell laufende Studien zur lokalen Behandlung von einzelnen Metastasen beziehen sich nur auf die Situation nach Primärdiagnose und immer als Ergänzung zum SOC (Standard-Of-Care), nicht als Ersatz.

Männer, die höchstwahrscheinlich keine oligometastatische Situation zeigen in eine alternative Lokaltherapie hineinzureden, bei Aufgabe des SOCs, ist, meiner Meinung nach, unverantwortlich.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

das sind keine guten Nachrichten.
Ich frage mich, ob einige Versicherer Recht haben, wenn sie die Kosten für eine PET verweigern. Will ich wirklich alles wissen?

Leitliniengerecht würde ja nun die Chemo- oder ein anderes Medikament zum Einsatz kommen.
Dadurch sollte der PSA in den Sinkflug gehen, und sich die Metastasen zum größten Teil zurückbilden. Cyberknife kann wohl später, wenn erforderlich immer noch eingesetzt werden.
Ich würde erst einmal zeitnah mit dem Urologen sprechen.

Mein Posting ist nur als Kopf hoch, Stefan gemeint.
Das Wissen haben hier die anderen guten Menschen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Technische Frage: wie ich es verstehe, ist Bestrahlung in der gleichen  Region nur einmal möglich. Ist eine Metastase am Schambein nicht in der  gleichen Region wie die Prostata, oder arbeitet das Strahlengerät so  fokussiert, dass man das unterscheiden kann? Ist die grosse Metastase  übrigens am oder im Schambein, oder sieht man das so nicht?

Zur PSA-Verdopplungszeit von 2 Monaten, Xtandi und Schweden: ist in einer solchen Situation mit einem PSA um 4 eine merkliche Verschlechterung des Befindens innerhalb von zwei Monaten zu erwarten? Wirkt sich eine Verschiebung einer Anschlusstherapie um einen solchen Zeitraum wesentlich auf die Prognose aus? Liesse sich mit Xtandi die Hormontherapie um ein paar Wochen verlängern, so dass zum Beispiel ein Sommerurlaub in Schweden möglich wäre?

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan,
> bevor der Befund nicht vorliegt, würde ich keinen Arztbesuch machen. 
> Georg


Moins,
ich danke Euch allen für die " vorläufige Einschätzung "

ja Georg das ist mir auch klar, ohne Befund gehe ich nicht zum Urologen,
habe gerade in Berlin angerufen ob man mir den Befund zufaxen kann, habe im Wohnmobil Faxgerät.

Der Urologe wollte mir am 15. Mai sofort eine Überweisung zum Onkologen geben, aber ich habe gesagt, beim nächsten Termin . . . will erstmal noch auf Tour gehen . . .
*aber nun habe ich es mir doch anders überlegt und werde es in Angriff nehmen.*

Ich gebe viel auf Eure Tips und Einschätzung.

Ich werde weiter berichten wenn ich den Befund habe.

----------


## Stefan1

[QUOTE=KarlEmagne;116036
Liesse sich mit Xtandi die Hormontherapie um ein paar Wochen verlängern, so dass zum Beispiel ein Sommerurlaub in Schweden möglich wäre?[/QUOTE]

Danke,
aber ich schiebe es doch lieber auf, obwohl ich mittlerweile nicht so ängstlich bin, werde ja wohl noch einige Jahre zum fahren haben :-D

----------


## MartinWK

> Aktuell laufende Studien zur lokalen Behandlung von einzelnen Metastasen beziehen sich nur auf die Situation nach Primärdiagnose und immer als Ergänzung zum SOC (Standard-Of-Care), nicht als Ersatz.
> Männer, die höchstwahrscheinlich keine oligometastatische Situation zeigen in eine alternative Lokaltherapie hineinzureden, bei Aufgabe des SOCs, ist, meiner Meinung nach, unverantwortlich.


Keinesfalls habe ich das alternativ zum SOC propagiert. "*Nicht* dagegen spricht, dass ziemlich sicher weitere Metastasen in  der nächsten Zeit sichtbar werden und man deswegen *nur* Hormontherapie  machen sollte."
Eine adjuvante ADT zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung der Metastasen dürfte ähnliche Vorteile haben wie bei der Behandlung des Primärtumors (dort sind sie ja ausgiebig untersucht und belegt).
Soweit stimmen wir überein.



> Tumormassereduktion erreicht man beispielsweise auch durch eine Hormontherapie...


Aber weder in vergleichbarer Zeit noch mit ähnlicher Wirkung. Schießlich entsteht Resistenz. ADT ist eine therapeutische Sackgasse, die irgendwann bei Jedem durch etwas Anderes ersetzt werden muss. Vielleicht sind eine frühe Chemo und/oder Lu-177 sinnvoller. Man weiß aber inzwischen, dass große Tumorverbände problematischer sind als Mikrometastasen, so daß eine Reduktion der großen (das heißt sichtbaren) Metastasen wichtig ist.



> Natürlich wird es Männer geben, die davon profitieren, aber das sind,  meiner Meinung nach, ganz wenige ausgesuchte Fälle mit sehr geringer  Metastasenlast und langsamer Progression.


Du argumentierst wie ein Kosten/Nutzen-Analyst oder ein Klinikstatistiker, der seine Erfolgszahlen hoch halten will. Der starre Blick auf durch Statistik belegte "Evidenz" führt automatisch dazu. Wenn 100% oder 0% davon profitieren, ist das eine hilfreiche Aussage aus der *Sicht des Patienten*. Alle anderen Werte bedeuten nur, dass man vorher nicht weiß, ob der Patient zur einen oder anderen Gruppe gehört - sicherlich gehört er nicht zu 73% zur einen und 27% zur anderen Gruppe - das ist schlichtweg unmöglich, denn schon die Konstruktion einer Studie teilt die Fälle in separate Gruppen ein. Ich würde immer erstmal davon ausgehen, dass ich zu den Profiteuren gehöre, und dann aufgrund der Risiken der Therapie entscheiden.

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
>  das sind keine guten Nachrichten.
> Ich frage mich, ob einige Versicherer Recht haben, wenn sie die Kosten für eine PET verweigern. Will ich wirklich alles wissen?
> Gruss hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
nein ALLES wissen will man(n) wahrscheinlich nicht   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  aber nach Möglichkeit möcht ich 80 werden . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

> Tumormassereduktion erreicht man beispielsweise auch durch eine Hormontherapie oder Chemotherapie, wobei diese sogar ALLE Metastasen erreicht, auch die nicht sichtbaren.


Mit Hormontherapie erreicht man nur eine Verkleinerung der Metastasen, während eine Bestrahlung oder Operation sie vollständig beseitigen kann. 

Auch die Behandlung der Prostata kann trotz vorhandener Metastasen sinnvoll sein. So zeigte dieses Ergebnis der STAMPEDE Studie bei einer Bestrahlung der Prostata trotz Metastasen einen Überlebensvorteil von 32%, sofern es sich nur um wenige Metastasen handelte. Dieses Studienergebnis hat zu einer entsprechenden Empfehlung dieser Bestrahlung in den amerikanischen NCCN Guidelines geführt.

Ich hatte auf die entsprechende Frage von Stefan geantwortet und nicht versucht, ihn in eine Lokaltherapie hineinzureden. Ich selbst halte eine sechsmonatige begleitende Hormontherapie nach lokaler Therapie der Metastasen für sinnvoll. Sonst kommen doch zu schnell neue nach. Dies wird bzw. wurde in diesen Studien auch so gemacht:
Gomez-Iturriaga, Outcomes after a first and/or second salvage treatment in patients with oligometastatic prostate cancer recurrence detected by (18-F) choline PET-CT.
PEACE V: Salvage Treatment of OligoRecurrent Nodal Prostate Cancer Metastases (STORM)
Diese Studien untersuchen auch nicht die Primärsituation sondern die Rezidivsituation.

Hier eine Übersicht der bekanntesten Studien zur metastasengerichteten Therapie, die eine reduzierte Tumorprogression zeigen (Vapiwala ASCO 2019):

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

Georg danke für Deine letzte Antwort, lese ich gleich im Anschluß.

Habe gerade den Befund per Fax ins Wohnmobil bekommen, daher ist die Qualität nicht so gut.

Stelle den Befund mal hier rein, sind für mich sowieso alles " Böhmische Dörfer "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
habe schon außerplanmäßig am 19. Juni einen Termin beim Urologen, mal sehen was der sagt.

Würde trotzdem gerne wissen was Ihr zu dem Befund meint und was ich eventuell machen sollte / müßte,
ich danke Euch jetzt schon im voraus dafür.

----------


## Georg_

Ich muss sagen, das Bild in Deinem Beitrag #330 war für mich verständlicher als dieser Befund. Er geht daraus nicht hervor, dass es drei Lymphknotenmetastasen sind.

Was wird der Urologe leitliniengerecht sagen? Der PSA Wert steigt deutlich trotz Hormontherapie. Daher ist Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten. Man kann jetzt Zytiga oder Xtandi ergänzen. Oder eine Chemo mit Docetaxel machen. Eine lokale Therapie wird er nicht empfehlen, dies sieht die Leitlinie nicht vor. LowRoad war ja auch nicht damit einverstanden, dass ich dies empfehle.

Ich selbst würde mich parallel zum Urologen bei einem Cyberknife-Zentrum beraten lassen und hören, was dort vorgeschlagen wird. Z.B. von Dr. Lohaus in Dresden. Dieser will eine entsprechende Studie durchführen. Wenn man dort nicht "ran" will, würde ich versuchen eine PSMA Therapie zu machen. Wenn es gelingt, die Metastasen lokal zu bekämpfen, wird dies zu einem Rückgang des PSA Wertes führen, mit Glück sogar zu einer erneuten Wirksamkeit der Hormontherapie. Da dies nicht leitliniengerecht ist, kann ich nur erzählen, was ich selbst machen würde. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es auch sehr schwer eine solche Behandlung zu bekommen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Stefan,

bis 80 Jahre ist zu kurz gedacht.
Ab 70 läuft die gefühlte Zeit noch schneller, als zwischen 60 und 70 Jahren.




> . . . . und mein größter Kummer, eine Metastase am Penis / Schwellkörper :-(


Das ist ja, meiner Meinung nach, kein spezifischer Peniskrebs.
Hier muss der Schwellkörper evtl. entfernt, bestrahlt, oder durch Medikamente behandelt werden.
Ich würde auch nervös werden, wenn der Arzt mir so etwas sagt, aber es ist kein Grund zur Panik, solange der vollständige Bericht mit einer Empfehlung nicht vorliegt.

Stefan, es wäre ja nicht verkehrt, wenn du trotzdem einmal eine Klinik involvierst, die sich mit so etwas gut auskennt.
Vor längerer Zeit hatten wir mal hier im Forum einen ähnlichen Fall.
Ich hatte damals eine Klinik in Rosenthal genannt.
Entweder der User (es war ein Holländer) ist verstorben, oder ihm geht`s gut.
Er hatte sich nicht mehr gemeldet.
Kannst ja mal google.de an schmeißen.

Nun war Georg aber mit seinem fundierten Wissen wieder schneller.
Lese nur ein Viertel meines Schreibens.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Den Bericht lese ich später.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vielleicht war es diese Klinik: https://www.romed-kliniken.de/de/main/peniskrebs.htm

Alles Gute für Dich Stefan..

Harald

----------


## Optimist

> Vor längerer Zeit hatten wir mal hier im Forum einen ähnlichen Fall.
> Ich hatte damals eine Klinik in Rosenthal genannt.
> Entweder der User (es war ein Holländer) ist verstorben, oder ihm geht`s gut.
> Er hatte sich nicht mehr gemeldet.


Der Holländer ist der "Moordeuvel".
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...tasen-im-Penis

Er hat seine Metastasen mit Chemotherapie (Docetaxel) und Bestrahlung  behandeln lassen. 
Ein etwas schwierig zu lesendes Thema mit vielen Beiträgen, da ihm seine Metastasierung zuerst nicht geglaubt wurde.

Franz

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich muss sagen, das Bild in Deinem Beitrag #330 war für mich verständlicher als dieser Befund. Er geht daraus nicht hervor, dass es drei Lymphknotenmetastasen sind.
> Georg


Moins Georg,
der Befund war 3 Seiten, hatte vorhin nur Seite 3 eingestellt,
hier nun die Seiten 1 und 2, ich hoffe daß Du / Ihr damit mehr anfangen könnt, ich kann es leider nicht :-(

Das Fax auf mein Laptop war leider nicht gut . . .



Befund Seite 1


Befund Seite 2

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ein etwas schwierig zu lesendes Thema mit vielen Beiträgen, da ihm seine Metastasierung zuerst nicht geglaubt wurde.



Ja Franz, den habe ich gemeint. Obwohl das Thema schwierig zu lesen war, habe ich es geglaubt, und auch versucht zu helfen.
Dem habe ich damals diese Klinik, die Harald als Link gesetzt hat, empfohlen.
Lebt er noch?
Der leider verstorbene Konrad hatte den Teufel damals auch ernst genommen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

hier mein Versuch einer Übersetzung, an sich wusstest Du es ja schon.

PET Befund Ganzkörper:
1. 
a) Parailiacal communis rechts (an der gemeinsamen iliakalen Arterie rechts) 1 cm große Lymphknotenmetastase, Höhe LWK (Lendenwirbelkörper) 4-5
b) Parailiacal communis rechts 1,1 cm große Lymphknotenmetastase, Höhe LWK 5
c) Parailiacal externe rechts (an der externen iliakalen Arterie rechts) 1,6 cm große Lymphknotenmetastase

Zur Lage der Arterien, an denen diese Lymphknoten liegen, siehe meinen KISP Text "Lokale Therapien .." Seite 18
Es gibt im Internet Bilder des Skeletts, die die Lendenwirbelkörper numeriert darstellen.

Jedenfalls sind alle Lymphknotenmetastasen im Beckenbereich, keine Fernmetastasen. Gibt eine bessere Prognose.

2.
Knochenmetastase von 2,2 cm Größe im oberen Schambeinast (Ramus superior ossis pubis) rechts

3. 
Metastase von 0,9 cm in der Peniswurzel im Schwellkörper rechts

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg für Deine Mühe und Erklärung.

ob ich hier mal mit meinen Unterlagen hinfahre ? 

http://www.deutsches-cyberknife-zent...SAAEgKbFvD_BwE

wenn ich das mit Dresden mal eher gewußt hätte, von Berlin wäre es nicht mehr weit gewesen . . .

----------


## Georg_

Das Cyberknife Zentrum in Soest kenne ich und kann es nicht empfehlen. Die genauen Gründe möchte ich nicht nennen.

Wikipedia nennt alle Standorte mit Cyberknife Geräten in Deutschland. Wäre Hamburg für Dich nah genug?

----------


## Stefan1

> Wäre Hamburg für Dich nah genug?


Moins Georg,
ja Hamburg sind 200 km, das ist für mich keine Entfernung . . .

----------


## uwes2403

In HH Langenhorn war ich 2015 zum CN und letztes Jahr zur IMRT der neu aufgetretenen Metas. Scheint ein ganz fähiges Team zu sein, auch wenn der ursprüngliche Gründer letztes Jahr nicht mehr an Bord war.
Viel Erfolg...
Uwe

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Uwe.

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich selbst würde mich parallel zum Urologen bei einem Cyberknife-Zentrum beraten lassen und hören, was dort vorgeschlagen wird.
> Georg


Moins,
Cyberknife ist natürlich mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden . . . habe von ca. 10.000  gelesen . . .
wenn ich dann noch 5 Jahr lebe, ist es das natürlich wert  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

moins Stefan,




> Cyberknife ist natürlich mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden . . . habe von ca. 10.000  gelesen . . .
> wenn ich dann noch 5 Jahr lebe, ist es das natürlich wert


also mal vornweg ,austheraphiert bist Du noch lange nicht.
Medikationen gibt es wohl noch.
die Cyberknifekosten,wer das dann übernimmt würde mich dann auch interessieren.

die Spezialisten Hier werden Auskunft geben können.
ich bin halt auch jemand mit viel nicht und halbwissen, der viel Information rauszieht aus dem Forum.
vielen Dank mal an die Spezialisten.

ich bin mal froh das wir die haben.

Gruß 

Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> die Spezialisten Hier werden Auskunft geben können.
> ich bin halt auch jemand mit viel nicht und halbwissen, der viel Information rauszieht aus dem Forum.
> vielen Dank mal an die Spezialisten.
> 
> ich bin mal froh das wir die haben.
> 
> Gruß  Adam


. . . ja Adam ich bin auch sehr froh, daß wir hier viele Experten haben die sich viel besser auskennen als wir
und die sich auch die Mühe machen und Ihre Zeit für uns opfern  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  dafür Dank an alle.

----------


## Georg_

Das Beratungsgespräch wird wohl von der Krankenkasse übernommen. Wenn die Ärzte danach bereit sind zu behandeln, muss erst ein Kostenübernahmeantrag gestellt werden.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe letzte Woche eine E-Mail an meine Krankenkasse geschrieben, ob die Kosten einer Cyberknife Bestrahlung übernommen wird.

Heute kam ein Anruf der TK, daß eine *" fraktionierte Bestrahlung "* selbstverständlich übernommen wird, es gäbe mehrere " Zentren " wo ich das machen lassen könnte.

Eine *" einzeitbestrahlung "* würde eventuell nur in Heidelberg übernommen, vorraussetzung der Urologe würde es befürworten.

Frage, würde denn für meine Lymphknotenmetastasen eine " fraktionierte Bestrahlung " reichen ? ? ?

Wenn mein Urologe es befürworten würde, fahre ich natürlich nach Heidelberg !
die Entfernung ist mir egal.

Ich hätte gerne Eure geschätzte Meinung dazu, damit ich am 19. nicht unvorbereitet zum Urologen gehen muß  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Ich habe gestern 3 Onkologen pers. aufgesucht, überall mindestens 2 Monate wartezeit . . .
also warte ich jetzt erstmal den Termin bei meinem Urologen am 19. ab.

----------


## Georg_

Die Cyberknife Bestrahlung in drei Sitzungen ist auch eine fraktionierte Bestrahlung. 

Mein Urologe hatte von einer Cyberknife Bestrahlung noch nie gehört. Besser Du bringst eine Beschreibung der Cyberknife Bestrahlung mit zum Termin, damit er weiß, was er befürworten soll.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Stefan,

nun hatte ich mich bereits gefreut, dass du zur Diagnostik nach Hamburg fährst, weil es dann nicht mehr so weit zu mir wäre.
Jetzt kommt alles anders.

Seh' zu, dass du in guten Händen kommst.
Den Kaffee trinken wir dann später.
Meine AOK würde dieses "unbekannte" Cyberknife  Therapie nie übernehmen.

In der Sache meiner süßen Titties habe ich fortschritte erzielt.
Ich hatte meine Kanzlei eingeschaltet. Geht dieses Mal wohl schneller, weil ich schmerzen habe.
Es gibt doch die Möglichkeit einer "Einstweilige Verfügung", bzw. eines Schnellverfahrens.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Stefan,
> 
> nun hatte ich mich bereits gefreut, dass du zur Diagnostik nach Hamburg fährst, weil es dann nicht mehr so weit zu mir wäre.
> Jetzt kommt alles anders.
>  Gruss
> hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
wir werden uns noch sehen und einen Kaffee oder anderes " schlürfen "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  mit Sicherheit !

Mittwoch werde ich sehen wie es weitergeht . . . erst mal mit dem PSMA PET - CT Befund zum Urologen,
am besten der gibt mir sofort eine Überweisung mit, für was ? ? ?

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
mich beschäftigt mal wieder eine Frage . . . damit ich nicht ganz so " unwissend " Mittwoch zum Urologen gehe.

Die Kosten - Übernahme der eventuellen Cyberknife Bestrahlung ist ja noch nicht ganz geklärt.

Nun meine Frage, bei der Cyberknife Bestrahlung wird ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur ein mal bestrahlt . . . ?
ich habe bei dem Strahlenzentrum angerufen, wo ich im Frühjahr 2016 so wie es ausgesehen hat, erfolgreich bestrahlt worden bin, dort sagte man mir daß sie auch Lympfknoten Matastasen bestrahlen, dafür hätten sie eine besondere " Maschine " kein IMRT, könnte das denn auch eventuell etwas für mich sein ?
Ich würde innerhalb weniger Tage ! ein Beratungsgespräch bekommen und wenn es dort NICHT gemacht werden kann, würde man mir eine andere " Strahlenklinik " empfehlen . . .
dann würde ich am Mittwoch 19. 6. nach dem Urologentermin sofort mit einer Überweisung und dem PSMA PET CT Befund und den CD's zu dem Strahlenzentrum fahren und mir anhören was ich machen könnte.

Sind eventuell mehrere Bestrahlungen besser ? ich fahre auch gerne mehrmals zur Bestrahlung, ist mir egal, dort gibt es keine Kostenfrage.

----------


## Georg_

Nach meiner Kenntnis wird nur in München eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung in einer Sitzung gemacht, die anderen machen meist drei. Das Ergebnis ist gleich, ich kann auch nicht sagen warum das unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird.

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg für Deine Antwort,

oder ist Zytiga besser oder wirksamer falls noch irgendwo unentdeckte Metastasen schlummern ?

----------


## Georg_

Du warst ja bisher entschlossen, die Metastasen mit Cyberknife zu bekämpfen. Dazu hatte ich in diesem Beitrag Stellung genommen.

Zytiga entdrückt die Testosteron-Produktion noch stärker als Leuprorelin und führt daher meist zu einem Abfall des PSA Wertes. Die Metastasen können dabei etwas schrumpfen, im Gegensatz zur Bestrahlung sind sie aber noch da. Wenn dann Resistenz gegen Zytiga eintritt (nach 1 Jahr?) so wachsen sie wieder weiter. Dann wird der Urologe eine Chemotherapie empfehlen. Wie unentdeckte Metastasen auf Zytiga reagieren, konnte man bisher nicht feststellen, eben weil man sie nicht sehen kann.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ja Georg eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung wäre wohl besser, wenn die vorhandenen Metastasen damit erledigt wären.

Mal sehen was morgen beim Urologen rauskommt . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mal sehen was morgen beim Urologen rauskommt . . .


Ja, und nun musst du auch mal weiter berichten  :L&auml;cheln: 
Hoffentlich konnten dich die Ärzte beruhigen.

Was meinst du denn, was ich gedacht hatte, als in meinem PET-Befund stand,
Anreicherung in der Peniswurzel . . . . . ?

Da hatte ich erst einmal google.de angeworfen.
Keine Panik auf der Titanic!   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Ja, und nun musst du auch mal weiter berichten 
> Hoffentlich konnten dich die Ärzte beruhigen.
> Keine Panik auf der Titanic!  
> Gruss hartmut


Moins Hartmut + Georg + alle anderen . . .

nöö Panik nicht, aber beruhigt hat der Urologe mich nicht wirklich . . .

er sagte wir MÜSSEN einen Onkologen ins " Boot " holen, auch für eine Zweitmeinung . . .

nun habe ich einen Termin bei einem Onkologen, der Leiter der Onkologischen Abteilung in einer bekannten Klinik war, ich hoffe daß ich dort gut " aufgehoben " bin, das muß ich nun erstmal abwarten.

In der Wartezeit bis zum Termin in 3 Wochen, bin ich auf dem Weg nach Dänemark, 
will nun jede Zeit nutzen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  bin schon 10 km vor Dänemark.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

Einen schönen Urlaub kann ich Dir ja nun nicht wünschen, denn du bist ja ständig im Urlaub.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Für mich ist momentan auch jeder Tag ein Sonntag.
Alles Gute erst einmal . . . !

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Danke . . .

Gruß von Oase auf Römö

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
soo nun will ich mal berichten,
war heute beim Onkologen, der Leitender Oberarzt der Onkologie in einer großen Klinik ist.

Der Onkologe hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen und ich bekam alle Antworten auf meine fragen.

Zur Cyberknife Bestrahlung sagte er, da der PSA Wert noch im unteren Bereich sei, wäre es im Augenblich noch nicht nötig, das können wir uns für später aufheben. . .

er schlägt Zytiga vor, das würde die Lymphknotenmetastasen schrumpfen lassen . . . ?
erstmal 750 mg mit Prednisolon.
Habe heute auch schon eine Spritze bekommen, zum Knochenaufbau, die ich alle 4 Wochen bekommen soll.
Zusätzlich Calcigen D Kautabletten.
Der Onkologe möchte mich in 3 Wochen wiedersehen, wie es mir mit Zytiga ergeht . . .
Biclutamid soll ich absetzen.
Habe eigentlich ein sehr gutes Gefühl bei dem Onkologen gehabt.
Ich werde sehen was die nächsten Wochen bringen und wie der PSA Wert ausfällt

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

hat der Onkologe denn gesagt, ab welchem PSA Wert man die Cyberknife Bestrahlung einsetzen sollte? Ein Onkologe wird einen nicht zum Radiologen schicken.

Er hat bei Dir Kastrationsresistenz diagnostiziert und daher Zytiga ergänzt. Die Metastasen können dadurch schrumpfen, aber um 30% verkleinerte Metastasen helfen Dir auch nicht viel weiter. Der PSA Wert wird aber deutlich sinken. 
Die Spritze war wohl XGEVA, lies Dir bitte die Angaben im Basiswissen dazu durch. Man sollte vor dieser Spritze zum Zahnarzt gehen, da die Gefahr von Kiefernekrosen besteht.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...en-unter-Xgeva
Ich war gestern zur Jahresinspektion beim Zahnarzt, wegen dem Bonusheft.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich lese da: "Zudem wird eine Patientenerinnerungskarte  eingeführt. Sie soll dazu dienen, die Aufmerksamkeit der Patienten für  das Risiko einer Kieferosteonekrose zu erhöhen. Patienten, die mit  Xgeva® behandelt werden, müssen die Patientenerinnerungskarte mit  Informationen über Kieferosteonekrose sowie die Packungsbeilage  ausgehändigt bekommen. Auch eine präventive zahnärztliche Behandlung  wird vor der Behandlung mit Xgeva®empfohlen."

So wie Stefan es schildert, hat er weder Packungsbeilage noch Patientenerinnerungskarte erhalten.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Georg, danke für Deine Antwort die ich sehr schätze.




> hat der Onkologe denn gesagt, ab welchem PSA Wert man die Cyberknife Bestrahlung einsetzen sollte?


Nein Georg hat er nicht gesagt, werde aber danach fragen.





> Die Spritze war wohl XGEVA


  ja

Freitag habe ich einen Termin beim Kardiologen wegen meiner 2 Herzinfarkte und Montag zum Zahnarzt.

----------


## Stefan1

> ich lese da: "Zudem wird eine Patientenerinnerungskarte  eingeführt. Sie soll dazu dienen, die Aufmerksamkeit der Patienten für  das Risiko einer Kieferosteonekrose zu erhöhen. Patienten, die mit  Xgeva® behandelt werden, müssen die Patientenerinnerungskarte mit  Informationen über Kieferosteonekrose sowie die Packungsbeilage  ausgehändigt bekommen. Auch eine präventive zahnärztliche Behandlung  wird vor der Behandlung mit Xgeva®empfohlen."
> 
> So wie Stefan es schildert, hat er weder Packungsbeilage noch Patientenerinnerungskarte erhalten.
> Georg


 . . .  nein, habe ich nicht erhalten . . . da werde ich morgen nachhaken, danke.

Nachtrag, 
habe ein blaues Heft bekommen, " Therapie - Pass " (bei jedem Arztbesuch mitbringen)
" diesen Therapie-Pass sollten sie bei jedem Arzt - oder Zahnarztbesuch unaufgefordert vorlegen "
da ist die Spritze auch eingetragen.

Das wird die Patientenerinnerungskarte wohl sein.

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...en-unter-Xgeva
> Ich war gestern zur Jahresinspektion beim Zahnarzt, wegen dem Bonusheft.
> Gruss
> hartmut


Danke Hartmut,
beim Zahnarzt war ich vor 10 Jahren das letzte mal  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,



> Der Onkologe möchte mich in 3 Wochen wiedersehen, wie es mir mit Zytiga ergeht . . .


war gestern wieder beim Onkologen, die 3 Wochen mit  reduzierter Zytiga habe ich sehr gut vertragen,
habe nichts nachteiliges bemerkt.
Nun nehme ich seit gestern 2 x 5 mg Prednisolon und 1000 mg Zytiga, mal sehen ob Nebenwirkungen auftreten . . .
Hitzewallungen habe ich nach wie vor, 1 x am Tag.

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan,
> hat der Onkologe denn gesagt, ab welchem PSA Wert man die Cyberknife Bestrahlung einsetzen sollte?  Georg


Moins Georg,
der Onkologe sagte dazu, er möchte erst abwarten wie Zytiga bei mir wirkt.

Ist die XGEVA Spritze dringend erforderlich ? auch wenn die Ganzkörper - Knochendichtemessung gut ausgefallen ist ?

----------


## Georg_

Bei längerer Hormontherapie nimmt die Knochendichte ab und dies kann zu Knochenbrüchen führen. Dem kann man mit XGEVA begegnen. Man lebt durch XGEVA aber nicht länger. Wenn die Knochendichtemessung gut ausgefallen ist, würde ich persönlich auf XGEVA verzichten.

Ich würde statt dessen Östrogen-Pflaster einsetzen, aber das ist experimentell und wird Dir kein Arzt empfehlen. Damit kannst Du auch die Hitzewallungen reduzieren.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Georg, auch mein Vater kämpft mit starken Hitzewallungen.  Bei 2 Urologen fragte ich nach Östrogenpflastern, weil ich dies in diesem Forum las. Niemand verschreibt es, beide verwiesen auf Nebenwirkungen auf das Herz. Ist das so? Verträgst du das Pflaster und wer verschreibt das?
Danke, Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,

unser Forums-Urologe hat schon mehrfach empfohlen, es bei starken Hitzewallungen einmal mit zwei Remifemin® Plus (das "Plus" ist wichtig! Es gibt auch Remifemin® ohne "Plus") pro Tag zu versuchen. Das Mittel ist nicht rezeptpflichtig und wurde eigentlich dafür entwickelt, die Beschwerden von Frauen in den Wechseljahren zu lindern, zu denen eben auch Hitzewallungen gehören. Das ist übrigens auch im "Basiswissen" nachzulesen.
Es gibt auch im "Forumextrakt" unter "Nebenwirkungen" eine Seite "Hitzewallungen" mit älteren Berichten und Tipps.

Ralf

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo Martina... mein Mann leidet auch unter starken Nebenwirkungen, den Hitzewallungen etc. Ich habe gerade gestern das Thema Pflaster in der Uniklinik Heidelberg angesprochen. Dort sagte man, dass man das auf keinen Fall empfehlen würde, da dann andere Nebenwirkungen einsetzen würden, eben von diesen Pflastern. Was die Nebenwirkungen möglichweise mildern könnte, wäre die Entfernung der Hoden. :-(
LG
Christine

PS: Diese Remifemin werde ich bei meinem Mann mal ansprechen, denn eigentlich hat er genug davon, Tabletten zu schlucken. :-)

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Ralf, hallo Christine,
Der Tipp mit den Tabletten ist gut und wird ausprobiert. 
Bei Nachfrage wegen der Pflaster fühlte ich mich auch ziemlich barsch abgebügelt. Wie ich da nur fragen konnte!!! 
Der Urologe sprach auch von Entfernung der Hoden, aber auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Testosteronentzug.
Martina

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad setzt Östrogen-Pflaster ein, um die Hitzewallungen und den Knochenabbau zu reduzieren. Hier schreibt er:

"Dazu gibt es Estradiol Pflaster, mein  Favorit ist Vivelle, so dosiert, dass es den normalen Estradiolwert  eines gesunden Mannes wiederherstellt. Das ist der von mir favorisierte  Ansatz. Ein Pflaster mit 0.025mg/Tag oder  0.05mg/Tag Estradiolabgabe. Alle 3 bis 4 Tage zu wechseln. Dieser  Ansatz regeneriert sehr gut den normalen Estradiolwert eines erwachsenen  Mannes, und verhindert somit Knochendichteverlust während einer ADT.  Zusätzlich verhindert oder minimiert er noch die Hitzewallungen."
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ster#post76655

Er meint damit ein 100µg Pflaster, das alle vier Tage gewechselt wird. 100µg durch vier sind 0.025mg/Tag. Soviel gibt dieses Pflaster pro Tag ab:

"Ich empfehle, in der ADT den Östrogenwert bestimmen zu lassen  (Normbereich für Männer <40pg/ml), und dann mit einem 100µg/Tag  Estradiol Pflaster zu beginnen. Dieses muss alle 3 bis 7 Tage gewechselt  werden. Gelegentlich nachmessen lassen, um nicht zu sehr über den  Normwert zu kommen."
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ter#post109183

Wenn ein solches Pflaster den Knochendichteverlust verhindert, dann kann man auf XGEVA verzichten! 

Ich selbst halte Pflaster für besser als Tabletten, da sie wohl weniger Nebenwirkungen als die Tabletten haben. Im Basiswissen steht: "Östrogene in Form von Estradiol-Pflastern sollen das erwähnte Thromboserisiko allerdings nicht haben."

Georg

In Deutschland heißen diese Pflaster wohl Estradot:
https://beipackzetteln.de/estradot-1...males-pflaster

----------


## Stefan1

> Wenn die Knochendichtemessung gut ausgefallen ist, würde ich persönlich auf XGEVA verzichten.


Moins Georg,

den Befund der Knochendichtemessung habe ich in Beitrag 311 mitgeteilt.

----------


## adam 60

> war gestern wieder beim Onkologen, die 3 Wochen mit reduzierter Zytiga habe ich sehr gut vertragen,
> habe nichts nachteiliges bemerkt.
> Nun nehme ich seit gestern 2 x 5 mg Prednisolon und 1000 mg Zytiga, mal sehen ob Nebenwirkungen auftreten . . .
> Hitzewallungen habe ich nach wie vor, 1 x am Tag.


Gude Stefan,
wollte mal eine Info haben von Dir .
Du nimmst ja jetzt schon eine Gewisse Zeit Zytiga und Prednissolon,wie ist das Befinden jetzt mit diesen Zusatzmedikamenten ?
ich stehe ja auch bald davor die nehmen zu müssen.
wie hat es sich auf das PSA ausgewirkt ?
von welcher Dauer der Wirksamkeit geht man aus im Regelfall ?
sonst bist Du ja unterwegs,wo denn im Moment ?
gute Zeit wünscht

Adam

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo Adam,
ich weiß, muß unbedingt mein Profil ergänzen . . .

habe erst am 18. Juli mit 500 mg Zytiga und Pednisolon angefangen, 500 mg nur weil der Onkologe den Bericht vom Kardiologen abwarten wollte.
Nachdem der Kardiologe "grünes Licht" gegeben hat, habe ich dann am 6. August mit 2 Tabletten Pednisolon und 1000 mg Zytiga weiter gemacht.
Der Onkologe macht am 12. September den PSA Test, er meinte vorher würde es nix bringen, also warten wir ab, ob Zytiga dann eine Wirkung zeigt . . .

Vom Pednisolon hatte ich 1 Stunde nach Einnahme eine kleine ! Sehschwäche, die aber nach 3 Tagen nicht mehr auftrat, hat sich der Körper wahrscheinlich dran gewöhnt.
Sonst hatte ich vom Zytiga keinerlei Nebenwirkungen ! bis heute.
Ich halte natürlich die Vorgaben ein, 3 Stunden vor Einnahme Zytiga und 2 Stunden danach nichts zu futtern.

Also mir geht es mit Zytiga gut . . .

Im Augenblick bin ich noch im Norden unterwegs, weil ich ja am 12. September wieder beim Onkologen antreten soll / muß.
Danach habe ich bis zum 26. November Zeit zum " rumgurken "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  dann gibt es wieder die 3 Monatsspritze.

Also keine Angst vor Zytiga, hoffe Du verträgst es genauso gut wie ich.

Wir müssen ja noch Jahre durch halten.

----------


## Stefan1

> von welcher Dauer der Wirksamkeit geht man aus im Regelfall ?
> Adam


Hallo Adam,
dies hat der " Urologe fs " hier im Forum geantwortet,

- eine so frühzeitige Unterbrechung der Zytiga  Therapie ist rational nicht zu erklären - nach älteren Untersuchungen  (z.B. Drt. Strum) können PCA-Zellen frühestens nach
6 Monaten "Null-PSA" absterben und dann für längeres Überleben sorgen.  Eine intermittierende Therapie ist in keiner Zytiga Studie Gegenstand  der Untersuchung

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

PSA von 3,34 auf 10,05 gestiegen, VZ 62 Tage

Testosteron 19.August 2019 <0,03

mal sehen was Zytiga bringt und ob es etwas bringt ? . . .

----------


## WernerE

Moin Stefan,

ich kann Dir nur die Damen drücken.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Werner.

----------


## adam 60

Gude Stefan,




> Nun nehme ich seit gestern 2 x 5 mg Prednisolon und 1000 mg Zytiga, mal sehen ob Nebenwirkungen auftreten . . .


wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe nimmst du schon seit 4 Wochen  Zytiga und Prednisolon und das PSA ist in den 4 Wochen von 3,34 ng/ml auf 10,05 ng/ml gestiegen.
dauert das länger bis sich das Medikament auf das PSA auswirkt ?
klär das noch mal mit dem Doc. 
kannst Du nicht nochmal mit einem PSMA PET CT nachschauen lassen wo was ist an Metastasen um nochmal mit Cyberknife was zu erreichen.
die besten Wünsche für Dich

Gruß

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo stefan und adam,

"_Es kommt in etwa der Hälfte der Fälle, die auf Zytiga    ansprechen zu einem PSA Flare. Das kann bis zu 12 Wochen dauern bis    der PSA Wert dann anfängt zu fallen."_
das hatte lowroad mal irgendwo geschrieben.
ich glaube die zellen werden teilweise gekillt, daher wohl das flare up.

wir sind kurz vor prag auf Campingplatz mit viel mücken.  haben aber gutes wetter.
internetverbindung weniger gut

gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

ei Gude,



> _Es kommt in etwa der Hälfte der Fälle, die auf Zytiga ansprechen zu einem PSA Flare. Das kann bis zu 12 Wochen dauern bis der PSA Wert dann anfängt zu fallen."_
> das hatte lowroad mal irgendwo geschrieben.


da wissen wir ja Bescheid,
dann schönen Urlaub noch 
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe nimmst du schon seit 4 Wochen  Zytiga und Prednisolon und das PSA ist in den 4 Wochen von 3,34 ng/ml auf 10,05 ng/ml gestiegen.
> Gruß Adam


Adam lies mal bitte in meinem Profil . . .
am 13.Mai 2019 PSA 3,34 ng/ml

am 19.August 2019 PSA 10,05 ng/ml also Steigerung innerhalb 3 Monate.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,

am 19.August 2019 PSA 10,05 ng/ml also Steigerung innerhalb 3 Monate.
alles klar Danke

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut, Du hast ein gutes Gedächtnis, das hatte LowRoad 2011 geschrieben:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7135#post57135

In dieser Studie wurde dieser Flare untersucht. Er trat bei 8,7% der Patienten auf und dauerte im Mittel 28 Tage. Allerdings war dies im Mittel ein Anstieg um 19.7%, maximal in einem Fall 62.9%.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich habe am 17.September wieder einen Termin beim Onkologen, hoffe er gibt mir wieder für 2 Monate Zytiga,

dann werde ich mit meinen PET-CT Unterlagen nach Heidelberg fahren und pers. vorsprechen und prüfen lassen ob die Bestrahlung mit Cyber Knife möglich ist, da die TK wahrscheinlich dort bezahlt.

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

der Anstieg während der letzten zwei Monate ist schwer aus Deinen Angaben zu erkennen, offenbar ist der PSA Wert deutlich gestiegen. Ich würde daher auf Xtandi wechseln und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Zytiga senkt das Testosteron während Xtandi unter anderem ähnlich wie Bicalutamid die Androgenrezeptoren besetzt.

Nun hat aber Leuprorelin bei Dir sehr gut angeschlagen und das Testosteron sehr stark gesenkt. Von Zytiga erwartet man einen Testosteronwert von unter 0,086 ng/ml, den hast Du aber schon mit Leuprorelin erreicht. Daher glaube ich, dass Zytiga nicht mehr viel ausrichtet. Es ist dann besser Xtandi zu nehmen, was eine ganz andere Wirkungsweise hat.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg,

mal sehen ob der Onkologe mir auch Xtandi verschreibt, ist ja wohl der gleiche Preis wie Zytiga.
habe noch für 6 Wochen Zytiga . . .

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

Xtandi ist etwas teurer, aber die Krankenkasse wird wohl beides bezahlen.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg.

----------


## tritus59

> Ich würde daher auf Xtandi wechseln und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Zytiga senkt das Testosteron während Xtandi unter anderem ähnlich wie Bicalutamid die Androgenrezeptoren besetzt. Nun hat aber Leuprorelin bei Dir sehr gut angeschlagen und das Testosteron sehr stark gesenkt. Von Zytiga erwartet man einen Testosteronwert von unter 0,086 ng/ml, den hast Du aber schon mit Leuprorelin erreicht. Daher glaube ich, dass Zytiga nicht mehr viel ausrichtet. Es ist dann besser Xtandi zu nehmen, was eine ganz andere Wirkungsweise hat.


 Eine interessante These ! 
Von der PSA Grafik auf my prostate.eu zu entnehmen, ist der PSA Verlauf einfach völlig unabhängig vom Abi weitergelaufen, sozusagen schnurstracks linear; also 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Abi (Zytiga) wirkt überhaupt nicht
b) zwischendrin in den letzten 4 Wochen Abi war mal ein nicht gemessener PSA Flare-up (was sogar ein gutes Zeichen wäre), und ist erst jetzt auf dem Rückzug.

Du hast so gut auf die Erstlinientherapie angesprochen, da ist doch ein fast komplettes Nichtansprechen auf die Zweitlinien-ADT nahezu unwahrscheinlich.
Aber eben, bevor vielleicht ein Wechsel auf Xtandi erfolgt, sollte unbedingt nochmal der PSA Wert bestimmt werden. Das Abi wirkt ja nicht alleine wegen der Senkung des Testosteron Levels, da sind noch andere Wege genauso relevant, wie beim Xtandi auch. 

Tritus

----------


## Stefan1

> Du hast so gut auf die Erstlinientherapie angesprochen, da ist doch ein fast komplettes Nichtansprechen auf die Zweitlinien-ADT nahezu unwahrscheinlich.
> Aber eben, bevor vielleicht ein Wechsel auf Xtandi erfolgt, sollte unbedingt nochmal der PSA Wert bestimmt werden. 
> Tritus


Tritus,
 nächste Woche am 12. September Blutabnahme und am 17. Termin beim Onkologen.
Danke.

----------


## tritus59

Stefan, 
Wie lange hast Du das Flutamid noch parall zum Leuprorelin genommen ?

Flutamid hat einen sehr ähnlichen Wirkungsmechanismus wie Abi und deshalb könnte diese Schiene schon ausgereizt sein. Aber eben, alles nur Spekulation.

Wie mir der Optimist Franz auch schon empfohlen hat, ist es besser, wenn man kann, Spekulationen durch aussagekräftige Messungen überflüssig zu machen.
Und dies ist bei Dir ja schon alles organisiert.

----------


## Georg_

Tritus,

Zytiga senkt nur den Testosteronspiegel, allerdings effektiver als z.B. Leuprorelin.

Abirateron (Zytiga) hemmt das Enzym CYP17A1. Dieses Enzym ist sowohl an der Testosteron- als auch der Östrogen-Produktion im Körper beteiligt. Wird dieses Enzym gehemmt, so wird damit die Biosynthese von Testosteron und Östrogen gehemmt. Dadurch fällt die Testosteronkonzentration im Körper ab. Abirateron blockiert damit nicht nur die Testosteron-Produktion im männlichen Hoden und in den Nebennieren, sondern auch das Testosteron, dass in den Krebszellen selbst gebildet wird.

Xtandi wirkt dagegen auf andere Weise. Enzalutamid(Xtandi) hat drei Wirkungen: es hat eine höhere Affinität zu den Androgenrezeptoren als Bicalutamid, es hemmt die Verlagerung des Androgenrezeptors zum Zellkern und soll auch die Bindung dieses Androgenrezeptors an die DNA im Zellkern blockieren. Enzalutamid senkt wie alle Antiandrogene nicht den Testosteronspiegel. Dazu erhält Stefan Leuprorelin Spritzen.

Der PSA Wert ist in drei Monaten von 3.34 auf 10.05 gestiegen, dabei zwei Monate unter Zytiga. Wie ich in Beitrag #398 ausführte, kann dies mit einem Flare nicht erklärt werden, ein so starker Flare wurde bisher noch nicht beobachtet.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

> Der PSA Wert ist in drei Monaten von 3.34 auf 10.05 gestiegen, dabei zwei Monate unter Zytiga. Wie ich in Beitrag #398 ausführte, kann dies mit einem Flare nicht erklärt werden, ein so starker Flare wurde bisher noch nicht beobachtet.


Die Daten von Stefan nach den bisherigen Infos zusammengefasst (alles Jahr 2019):

13.05: PSA 3.34 (bisher PSA VZ 2.Monate)
18.07: Beginn mit 500 mg Zytiga
06.08: Beginn mit 1000 mg Zytiga (der empfohlenen Dosis)
19.08: PSA 10.05

Das heisst doch, dass am 18.07. der PSA normalerweise schon bei fast 7 gewesen ist. Dann wurde mit einer suboptimalen Zytiga Konzentration begonnen, und erst am 06.08. mit der empfohlenen Dosis.
Also, wenn wir den Startpunkt beim 18.07 mit geschätztem PSA von fast 7 legen, dann liegt das noch innerhalb der bisherigen beobachteten Flares.

Ich will auch gar nicht behaupten, dass dies so ist, es ist aufgrund der Daten aber auch noch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen mMn.

----------


## Georg_

Tritus,

so genau hatte ich die PSA Historie nicht analysiert. Man kann natürlich jetzt nochmal den PSA Wert messen und sehen, ob er weiter gestiegen oder endlich gefallen ist. Ein Flare nach einer Bestrahlung gilt als gutes Zeichen, bei einer Zytiga Behandlung gilt das wohl nicht. Aber vielleicht hast Du dafür eine Quelle.

Grundsätzlich können Zytiga und Xtandi bei Beginn der Kastrationsresistenz alternativ verwendet werden. Nur wenn man 1,5 Jahre Zytiga verwendet hat, wirkt Xtandi nicht mehr gut. Wenn man also befürchtet, dass Zytiga keine gute Wirkung haben wird, so muss man dies nicht länger nehmen, um es sicher festzustellen. Der PSA Verlauf ist ja nicht vielversprechend. 
Stefan, Du brauchst Zytiga nicht aufzubrauchen, Du kannst die Pillen auch später im Verlauf Deiner Erkrankung wieder einnehmen, z.B. nach einer Chemo.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

> Ein Flare nach einer Bestrahlung gilt als gutes Zeichen, bei einer Zytiga Behandlung gilt das wohl nicht. Aber vielleicht hast Du dafür eine Quelle.


Habe auch nicht mehr als diese Studie von Dir. Als "gutes Zeichen" wäre halt nur die Beobachtung zu werten, dass die Wirksamkeit etwa gleich ist, wie bei einer sofortige Abnahme des PSA Wertes. 

"The median PFS of the 9 patients in the PSA-flare group was higher compared with patients without the PSA flare (10.5 vs. 6.4 months; P = .0999) but was similar to the subgroup of patients with immediate PSA response (10.5 vs. 10.7 months; P = .7019)"

Die nächste Messung am 12. September wird dann Klarheit schaffen. Ein PSA Wert von weiter deutlich über 10 ng/mL deutet dann tatsächlich auf ein komplettes Nichtansprechen auf Zytiga hin und etwas anderes muss her.

Tritus*
*

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan, 
> Wie lange hast Du das Flutamid noch parall zum Leuprorelin genommen ?


Moins tritus und alle anderen . . .

erstmal möchte ich mich bedanken, für die Zeit und Überlegungen die Ihr Euch für mich macht, danke.

@ tritus
vom 20. Februar 2016 bis zum 9. Mai 2018 Flutamid eingenommen dann Bicalutamid bis 18. Juli 2019

am 1. März 2016 die erste Leuprorelin Spritze bis heute.

----------


## Stefan1

Habe noch etwas gefunden, hatte ich bisher nicht gesehen  :Stirnrunzeln: 

vielleicht kann damit jemand etwas anfangen, ich nicht, leider.

PSA  13.5.2019 = 3,34

PSA  16.7 2019 = 5,32 hatte der Onkologe beim ersten Besuch gemessen, Labor ? bis hierhin VZ 95 Tage

PSA  19.8.2019 = 10,05 bis hierhin VZ 37 Tage

ob Ihr " Experten " eventuell davon was ableiten könnt . . . ?

----------


## Georg_

Dann ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

13.05: PSA 3.34 (bisher PSA VZ 2.Monate)
16.07: PSA 5,32 (PSA VZ 3,1 Monate)
18.07: Beginn mit 500 mg Zytiga
06.08: Beginn mit 1000 mg Zytiga (der empfohlenen Dosis)
19.08: PSA 10.05 (PSA VZ 1.2 Monate)

nächste Woche am 12. September Blutabnahme und am 17. Termin beim Onkologen.

Wie gesagt, Zytiga und Xtandi gelten als gleichwertig, es ist aus Sicht der Leitlinie egal, welches Medikament Du nimmst. Ich würde nicht weiter mit Zytiga herumprobieren sondern auf Xtandi umsteigen.

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg.

----------


## tritus59

Ja, ich denke auch, man kann nicht zu viel Wert auf einzelne Messungen legen. Wegen den Schwankungsbreiten bei der PSA Messung resultieren dann rasch einmal PSA Verdoppelungszeiten die sich von Punkt zu Punkt auch um Monate unterscheiden können. Da kann man nicht zuviel reininterpretieren. Also ganz gelassen den nächsten Wert abwarten, und dann mit dem Urologen besprechen.

Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der PSA Wert jetzt doch endlich gefallen ist.

----------


## Urologe

> Stefan,
> 
> 
> Nun hat aber Leuprorelin bei Dir sehr gut angeschlagen und das Testosteron sehr stark gesenkt. Von Zytiga erwartet man einen Testosteronwert von unter 0,086 ng/ml, den hast Du aber schon mit Leuprorelin erreicht. Daher glaube ich, dass Zytiga nicht mehr viel ausrichtet. 
> 
> Georg


Abirateron hemmt die Aktivität des Enzyms Steroid-17α-Hydroxylase (CYP17A1) und hat damit zusätzlich Wirkungen, die nicht allein auf die Testosteronabsenkung beruhen

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

neuer PSA Wert vom 12. September 2019  =  8,24 ng/ml

es geht laaaaaangsam runter . . . derOnkologe möchte erstmal noch an Zytiga festhalten

und die Überweisung für Heidelberg zwecks Cyberknife hab ich auch schon in der " Tasche "

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

bin mit dem Wohnmobil schon auf dem Weg nach Heidelberg, habe am 26. September Termin zwecks Beratung Cyberknife.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
wollte nur kurz berichten . . .
war ja heute  im NCT Heidelberg zwecks Abklärung ob meine Lymphknoten - Metastasen mit Cyberknife bestrahlt werden kann.

Der Arzt hat sich tatsächlich 45 min. Zeit genommen um uns alles zu erklären und auf der CD zu zeigen.
Er sagte, die Bestrahlung wäre mit Cyberknife nicht möglich, da es alles ZU nahe an der schon Bestrahlten Stelle wäre . . .
und es würden mehr Nebenwirkungen entstehen, als es nützen würde.
Man könnte die Lymphknoten - Metastasen viel besser mit IMRT Bestrahlen, das könnte man auch geziehlt machen und es wäre efektiver.
Wenn ich mal Schmerzen bekäme, würde er mir eine PSMA - Liganden - Therapie empfehlen.

Ich sollte erstmal mit Zytiga weitermachen und sehen wie in 3 Monaten der PSA ausfällt.

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Stefan,

Die nächsten 3 Monate Ruhe gönne ich Dir von Herzen und hoffe mit Dir, dass das Zytiga noch lange weiter wirkt.
Was mich aber stutzig macht; warum soll IMRT Bestrahlen jetzt gezielter und effektiver sein als Cyberknife ? Das kann ich mangels Wissen und Erfahrung auch nicht weiter kommentieren, nehme es einfach mal so zur Kenntnis. 

Danke für den Update, lese interessiert weiter Deinen Verlauf, es wird wahrscheinlich auch für mich früher oder später auch aktuell werden.

Alles Gute und liebe Grüsse
Tritus

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Was mich aber stutzig macht; warum soll IMRT Bestrahlen jetzt gezielter und effektiver sein als Cyberknife ? Das kann ich mangels Wissen und Erfahrung auch nicht weiter kommentieren, nehme es einfach mal so zur Kenntnis. 
> 
> Alles Gute und liebe Grüsse
> Tritus


Die Aussage kann ich so direkt auch nicht nachvollziehen ....

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> Was mich aber stutzig macht; warum soll IMRT Bestrahlen jetzt gezielter und effektiver sein als Cyberknife ? Das kann ich mangels Wissen und Erfahrung auch nicht weiter kommentieren, nehme es einfach mal so zur Kenntnis. Tritus


Moins,
ich verstehe es ja als Laie auch nicht . . .

aber als mir der Onkologe die Überweisung für Heidelberg gegeben hat, sagte er nur, die Metastasen könnte man auch mit IMRT bestrahlen, das könnte man auch punktgenau machen . . .
ich bin auf Meinungen von Euch angewiesen, danke.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

die Aussage, man könne mit IMRT gezielter als mit CN bestrahlen lese ich auch zum ersten Mal......

Hast du mehrere Metastasen? Dann könnte es sein, dass CN keinen zusätzlichen Nutzen bringt, weil man die anderen M. mit IMRT angeht und die CN geeignete dann gleich mitbestrahlt (diese Konstellation hatte ich vergangenes Jahr)

Aber die Aussage war ja in deinem Post, sie läge zu dicht an bereits vorbestrahltem Bereich und man könne daher CN nicht einsetzen...das passt imho nicht. Vielleicht nochmal nachfragen?

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## Stefan1

> Hast du mehrere Metastasen? 
> Grüße Uwe


Moins Uwe,

lies mal bitte die Beiträge 330, 346 und 348 da steht alles, das Fax ins Wohnmobil war nicht so obtimal . . .

----------


## Georg_

> Er sagte, die Bestrahlung wäre mit Cyberknife nicht möglich, da es alles ZU nahe an der schon Bestrahlten Stelle wäre . . .
> 
> Man könnte die Lymphknoten - Metastasen viel besser mit IMRT Bestrahlen,  das könnte man auch geziehlt machen und es wäre efektiver.
> 
> Wenn ich mal Schmerzen bekäme, würde er mir eine PSMA - Liganden - Therapie empfehlen.
> 
> Ich sollte erstmal mit Zytiga weitermachen und sehen wie in 3 Monaten der PSA ausfällt.


Ich weiß nicht, warum man Dich nach Heidelberg schickt, wo so weit ich weiß keine Cyberknife Bestrahlung angeboten wird, und nicht nach Hamburg in das nächstliegende Cyberknife-Zentrum. Was soll der Arzt in Heidelberg sagen, wenn er selbst noch nie eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung gemacht hat? Nach meinem Wissen kann man gerade Cyberknife im bereits bestrahltem Gebiet einsetzen, IMRT nicht.

Eine Lu177 Therapie macht man nicht erst, wenn Schmerzen auftreten. Man kann diese damit schon im Vorfeld verhindern. Allerdings halte ich bei drei Lymphknotenmetastasen eine Cyberknife Therapie für nebenwirkungsärmer.

Zytiga hat den PSA Wert viel zu wenig gesenkt. Warum man dann daran festhält und nicht auf Xtandi wechselt erschließt sich mir nicht. Nur riskiert man so, dass sich nach längerem Zytiga Einsatz eine Kreuzresistenz zu Xtandi bildet. Dann wirkt das auch nicht mehr.

Tut mir leid, dass Du von den Ärzten in dieser Weise beraten wirst. Der Arzt in Heidelberg versuchte wohl nicht abweichend zu Deinem Onkologen zu beraten um mit diesem keinen Ärger zu bekommen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,

*[QUOTE15.10.2016 - Heidelberg. Für das neue "Cyberknife M6" des Universitätsklinikums bekam die Kopfklinik eigens einen Anbau. ][/QUOTE]*

Die Heidelberger haben auch ein Cyberknife,
die Frage wäre nach der Auswertung der Bilder zu stellen.man wird auch ziemlich schnell durchgewunken.die letzten Bilder wurden bei mir bei PSA 1 ng/ml gemacht.das war im März 2017
könnte man diese dann auch noch mal anderweitig auslesen ,bewerten lassen ?
also ich habe einen Termin dort am Montag den 7.10.19
das PSA wird dann die 7 ng/ml überschritten haben.
ich lass mich Überraschen,mehr kann ich nicht tun.

vieleicht sollte Stefan mit den Bildern noch mal woanders vorstellig werden.

Stefan,alles Gute dafür

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ja Adam, da lag ich falsch. In dem Artikel in der Rhein-Nekar Zeitung steht aber:

"Das "Cyberknife" der Heidelberger Uniklinik bestrahlt winzige Tumore punktgenau. Das bedeutet große Vorteile für Patienten mit kleinen, inoperablen Tumoren an schwer zugänglichen Stellen - Professor Jürgen Debus im RNZ-Interview"
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/heide...id,228387.html
Daher kann ich die Aussage des Arztes in Heidelberg nicht nachvollziehen: "Man könnte die Lymphknoten - Metastasen viel besser mit IMRT Bestrahlen,   das könnte man auch geziehlt machen und es wäre efektiver."

Adam, Du schreibst: "vieleicht sollte Stefan mit den Bildern noch mal woanders vorstellig werden" Mein Vorschlag wäre Urologe fs in Hamburg, dieser schrieb hier im Forum, dass er eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung in Hamburg arrangieren könne:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...084#post118084

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Stefan,

wäre es nicht besser die Metastasierung mit einer Chemotherapie (Docetaxel) zurück zu drängen, so dass später noch mit CK bestrahlt werden kann?
Bei 3  5 sichtbaren Metastasen vielleicht kein so schlechter Gedanke.

Georg, du schreibst, dass FS für Stefan eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung in Hamburg arrangieren könne. Dann würde die KV aber die Kosten nicht übernehmen, oder doch?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

die Option nach Hamburg zu Urologe fs zu fahren ist wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, habe von meinem aktuellen Standort nur 700 km zu fahren :-) also alles kein Problem, nur die eventuellen anschließenden Cyberknife Kosten :-(
die Privatbehandlung beim Urologen fs sind das kleinste Problem, daran soll es nicht scheitern.
Aber fs hat ja erstmal noch Urlaub.

----------


## Georg_

Meine Cyberknife Bestrahlungen wurden von der privaten Krankenkasse bezahlt. Ich hatte angenommen, dass Stefan sich hauptsächlich in Norddeutschland aufhält bzw. sein Onkologe dort ist. 

Hartmut, Urologe fs schrieb: "Wenn man(n) sehr gut argumentiert ist CK in Hamburg möglich". Dieses sehr gute argumentieren macht Urologe fs sicher besser als man selbst als Patient. Sonst hat der Termin beim Cyberknife Zentrum am Ende wieder keinen Erfolg.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich stelle den Befund vom PET - CT und Bilder noch einmal ein, weil es damals nicht so gut war, falls es noch jemand lesen möchte.

----------


## Stefan1



----------


## Stefan1

> Ich hatte angenommen, dass Stefan sich hauptsächlich in Norddeutschland aufhält bzw. sein Onkologe dort ist.


. . . ist ja auch richtig Georg, aber da ich ja nach Frankreich wollte, bot sich Heidelberg an.

Meine Überlegung ist nun, noch bis anfang November weiter im " Süden " bleiben, oder innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen Richtung Hamburg fahren . . . ?

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

Urologe fs ist über Skype zu erreichen, er hat ja ein entsprechendes Symbol in seinem Profil. Wie das konkret funktioniert, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du die Sache über Skype mit ihm besprechen, ohne nach Hamburg zu fahren.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

neuer PSA - Wert

PSA Wert vom 14. November 2019 *3,53 ng/ml* (Labor Oldenburg)

----------


## Urologe

> Stefan,
> 
> Urologe fs ist über Skype zu erreichen, er hat ja ein entsprechendes Symbol in seinem Profil. Wie das konkret funktioniert, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du die Sache über Skype mit ihm besprechen, ohne nach Hamburg zu fahren.
> 
> Georg


Reine telefonische Beratungen, wenn der Patient nicht schon einmal in meiner Praxis gewesen ist, darf ich nicht mehr machen.
Ich habe dazu von der Ärztekammer eine strafbewehrte ABMAHNUNG bekommen!!!

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Reine telefonische Beratungen, wenn der Patient nicht schon einmal in meiner Praxis gewesen ist, darf ich nicht mehr machen.
> Ich habe dazu von der Ärztekammer eine strafbewehrte ABMAHNUNG bekommen!!!



Autsch! Mein Urologe ruft mich aber immer persönlich an, mir meine  PSA-Werte mitzuteilen. Macht er das aus Nettigkeit, oder nicht eventuell  doch eher für die eingehende Beratung, auch telefonisch? Bin in der  PKV. Ich sage mir aber immer, was soll's, solange alles funktioniert.  Immer noch besser als der dauernde Kampf in Kanada.

----------


## Stefan1

@ fs,
danke für die Mitteilung.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich war ja ende Mai in Heidelberg, zwecks Information Cyberknife Bestrahlung, dort sagte man mir ! die Lymphknoten Metastasen bestrahlung ginge mit IMRT besser . . . ich sollte mich an das Strahlenzentrum wenden, welches mich 2016 bestrahlt hätte, die hätten den Bestrahlungsplan und die müßten es können.

Nun habe ich am 28.11.2019 dort einen Termin zur Beratung, die CD's vom PSMA - PET - CT habe ich schon abgegeben,
das Strahlenzentrum hat in Heidelberg angerufen um den Bericht der Beratung zu bekommen, dort wurde gesagt, es gäbe keinen Bericht, die Cyberknife Bestrahlung hätte man ja abgelehnt.

Ob das so in Ordnung ist ? von Heidelberg hätte ich pers. mehr erwartet . . .

nun warte ich Donnerstag ab, was man mir im Strahlenzentrum rät.

Die Bestrahlung im Frühjahr 2016 war ja ein Erfolg, bis heute keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.
Gut, der PSA steigt nach 3,5 Jahren aber das war ja zu erwarten.

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

"Er sagte, die Bestrahlung wäre mit Cyberknife nicht möglich, da es alles ZU nahe an der schon Bestrahlten Stelle wäre . . . und es würden mehr Nebenwirkungen entstehen, als es nützen würde."

Du hast doch eine Knochenmetastase am Schambein und eine Metastase in der Peniswurzel. Das sind Bereiche, die mit IMRT normalerweise nicht bestrahlt werden. Auch das Strahlenzentrum wird wahrscheinlich eine Bestrahlung ablehnen. Auch die Aussage "zu nahe an bestrahlter Stelle" ist m.E. falsch, man kann ja gerade mit Cyberknife im bestrahlten Bereich erneut bestrahlen. Ich glaube dem Arzt waren das einfach zu viele Metastasen, meist behandelt man nur bis drei oder fünf Metastasen. Du hast ja vier, teilweise an nicht ganz leicht zu bestrahlender Stelle.

Ich denke, entweder lässt Du Dir eine neue Überweisung geben und fährst nach München zu Prof. Muacevic, oder schickst ihm vorab die Unterlagen mit der Bitte um Rat. Ansonsten abwarten bis Abirateron nicht mehr wirkt und dann eine Lu177 Therapie versuchen. Wenn man dazu bereit ist, sogar besser früher.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg für Deinen Rat und Meinung.

----------


## Urologe

> Autsch! Mein Urologe ruft mich aber immer persönlich an, mir meine  PSA-Werte mitzuteilen. Macht er das aus Nettigkeit, oder nicht eventuell  doch eher für die eingehende Beratung, auch telefonisch? Bin in der  PKV. Ich sage mir aber immer, was soll's, solange alles funktioniert.  Immer noch besser als der dauernde Kampf in Kanada.



Es ist etwas anderes, wenn der Patient schon persönlich bekannt ist - dann darf man(n) auch telefonisch z.B: Befunde besprechen.
Aber nicht als Erstkontakt

----------


## Georg_

Es wird ja jetzt viel von Telemedizin gesprochen. Wie ist es dann da? Ich würde vermuten, da ist vorab kein persönlicher Besuch erforderlich um beraten zu werden.

----------


## Urologe

> Es wird ja jetzt viel von Telemedizin gesprochen. Wie ist es dann da? Ich würde vermuten, da ist vorab kein persönlicher Besuch erforderlich um beraten zu werden.


Auch da gilt: Der Pat. muss bekannt sein. Ich kann ja nicht über Video z.B. den Bauch abtasten, die Lunge abhören etc.
Und das könnte zu einer übersehenen Krankheit/Fehldiagnose/Fehltherapie führen.
Grenzwertige Ausnahme sind da Befindlichkeitsstörungen.

Daher ist eine ERSTkonsultation in ALLER Regel persönlich vor Ort erforderlich.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

war heute beim Strahlentherapeut wo ich 2016 mit Erfolg bestrahlt wurde.

Die 4 CD's von dem PSAMA-PET-CT hatte ich vor einer Woche schon abgeben müssen . . .
man könnte 3 Lymphknotenmetastasen erfolgreich mit IMRT bestrahlen, die andere ist in dem schon mal bestrahlten gebiet,
die würde er auf keinen Fall bestrahlen.

Ich lasse die Lymphknotenmetastasen bestrahlen, aber *ICH* lasse es erst Ende Februar machen, ich fahre am Sonnabend erstmal bis mitte Februar nach Frankreich und dann nehme ich die Angelegenheit in Angriff . . .

----------


## WernerE

Sehr gut Stefan,

gut, dass die 3 Metastasen bestrahlbar sind. Was weg ist, ist weg. Schönen Urlaub!

WernerE

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Werner . . .

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wie kommt eigentlich eine Metastase in eine bestrahlte Körperregion? Haben da Krebszellen wegen zu geringer Dosis überlebt, oder andere Merastasen zurück gestreut?

Die Metastase im Bestrahlten kann dann auch nicht mehr operativ entfernt werden?

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

ich denke es ist beides möglich. Manche Tumorzellen überleben die Bestrahlung. Nach der Bestrahlung sollten noch gesunde Zellen zurückbleiben und in die kann der Tumor streuen.

Eine Operation im bestrahlten Gebiet wird von einigen Spezialisten gemacht, ist aber mit sehr hohen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Siehe das Basiswissen. Dr. Maurer in Hamburg entfernt mit seiner radioguided surgery auch Lymphknoten im bestrahlten Gebiet, zu den dabei auftretenden Nebenwirkungen kann ich nichts sagen. 

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Sooooo, neuer PSA - Wert  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

20. 2. 2020 PSA = 2,04 Labor Oldenburg

24. 2. 2020  PSA = 2,37 Labor Leer
Testosteron                = <0,03 Labor Leer

Zytiga hat gewirkt  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Mache das nächste Mal nicht so viel Panik!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Oh je, ich hatte schon sonstwas gedacht . . . . .
Blöder Stefan!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Danke für die Rückmeldung!
> Mache das nächste Mal nicht so viel Panik!  
> Oh je, ich hatte schon sonstwas gedacht . . . . .
> Blöder Stefan! 
> Gruss hartmut


Moins hartmut,
wieso Panik ? ich doch nicht  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  blöd ? jo von mir aus . . .

Dir und Brigitte alles Gute.

----------


## Hartmut S

*Lieber* Stefan,

ich bin in der letzten Zeit nur selten online gewesen, weil ich viel unterwegs war.
ich hatte mir nur Sorgen um Dich gemacht.
Nun habe ich alles gelesen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> ich hatte mir nur Sorgen um Dich gemacht.
> Nun habe ich alles gelesen. 
> Gruss Hartmut


*Lieber* Hartmut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

daß ist aber lieb daß Du Dir Sorgen um mich gemacht hast, brauchst Du aber nicht, 
will doch 80 werden !  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  meine Ulrike ist doch ohne mich nicht lebensfähig  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

werde am Sonntag 8.2. den Diesel wieder starten und Richtung Leberkas - Land fahren, für 3 Monate, bis zur nächsten Spritze.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, mach mal, lieber Stefan,
pass aber auf diesen blöden Virus auf. Bisher hat von den schweren Fällen niemand überlebt. Das Video der gesunden Chinesen, die angeblich entlassen wurden, war ja ein Fake. Nur Quarantäne-Patienten wurden bisher als gesund entlassen.

Nebenbei:
Stimmt, die Frauen brauchen uns.
Oder wer sollte sonst den Kaffeeautomaten oder den Heizkessel wieder zum laufen bringen?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Warum nach China schauen. Die Meldungen von dort sind doch alle kontrolliert und es dürfen doch nur die das Land verlassen die abgesegnet wurden. Es gab doch auch schwer Kranke in Deutschland aber noch keine Todesfälle. Die Zeitungen wären voll damit.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Michi,
der Satz hätte heissen müssen, bis jetzt wurde von den schweren Fällen noch keiner entlassen.
Na, mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt.
Das ist das Ende der Welt . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Ohne Worte
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/c...sung-1.4793349

----------


## Mikael

> Ohne Worte


Wo ist das Problem? Der Mann oder die Frau hat die Erkrankung auskuriert und ist nicht mehr ansteckend. Willst Du die Patienten einkasernieren, obwohl sie wieder gesund sind?

----------


## Michi1

Mikael, Liest du alles. Das war nur eine Antwort auf Hartmut der geschrieben hat das noch keiner Entlassen wurde.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

neuer PSA Wert vom 18. 5. 2020 
3,06 ng/ml  :Stirnrunzeln:  war es das schon mit Zytiga ?

der letzte Wert im Februar war 2,04 ng/ml vom gleichen Labor . . .

morgen gibt es den Wert von einem anderen Labor, mit Testosteron.

ich mache aber jetzt noch 3 Monate mit Zytiga weiter.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,



> neuer PSA Wert vom 18. 5. 2020
> 3,06 ng/ml  war es das schon mit Zytiga ?
> 
> der letzte Wert im Februar war 2,04 ng/ml vom gleichen Labor . . .
> 
> morgen gibt es den Wert von einem anderen Labor, mit Testosteron.
> 
> ich mache aber jetzt noch 3 Monate mit Zytiga weiter.


ja dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Kontrollmessung von PSA und Testosteron.
was ich noch fragen wollte :
Du hast in einem Vorbericht erwähnt das bei Dir auch bestrahlt werden könnte,was ist daraus geworden ?
zu Deiner und meiner Situation mit Zytiga werde ich mich später noch mal äußern.
nur soviel,3 Monate weitermachen bei dieser Verdoppelungszeit würde ich nicht machen wollen.
was sagt der Urologe ?
lg
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> Du hast in einem Vorbericht erwähnt das bei Dir auch bestrahlt werden könnte,was ist daraus geworden ?
> 
> nur soviel,3 Monate weitermachen bei dieser Verdoppelungszeit würde ich nicht machen wollen.
> lg Adam


Moins Adam,
PSA und Testosteron Werte im Profil.

Die Verdoppelungszeit aktuell in 228 Tagen oder 7,5 Monate.

Ich war ja bei dem Strahlentherapeut gewesen, den ich auch vertraue ! die Bestrahlung 2016 war ja ein voller Erfolg, er hatte die PSMA-PET-CD's eine Woche zur Ansicht und hat mir auf der CD auch alles ausführlich gezeigt und erklärt und gesagt daß er 3 von den 5 Metastasen Zielgenau Bestrahlen kann.

Nun hat er in dem Bericht an den Onkologen geschrieben, daß er die Bestrahlung nicht empfiehlt, solange der PSA mit Zytiga sinkt und das tat er ja, nun gut er ist aktuell bei *3,06 ng/ml* und Testosteron immer noch *0,03 ng/ml*.

Ich habe dem Onkologen gesagt ich möchte 3 Monate mit Zytiga weiter machen, ob es richtig ist werden wir sehen . . . von Chemo will ich im Augenblick nichts wissen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,




> Ich habe dem Onkologen gesagt ich möchte 3 Monate mit Zytiga weiter machen, ob es richtig ist werden wir sehen .


mach doch die Messung nach einem Monat noch mal und schau nach dem Ergebnis ob eventuell was anderes infrage kommt.
auch abklären lassen wie weit sich das PSA nach Bestrahlung von 3 Lympfknoten absenken lässt.
was passiert mit den anderen Beiden ?
wenn es nach Bestrahlung einen Rückgang von PSA gibt verschafft es Dir ja auch wieder Zeit nach hinten.
nur so Ideen halt von einem Laien.
die Fachärzte sollten es wissen.
lg
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> mach doch die Messung nach einem Monat noch mal und schau nach dem Ergebnis ob eventuell was anderes infrage kommt.
> auch abklären lassen wie weit sich das PSA nach Bestrahlung von 3 Lympfknoten absenken lässt.
> was passiert mit den anderen Beiden ?
> lg Adam


Moins Adam,
_ob nach dem Ergebnis ob eventuell was anderes infrage kommt.
_ich habe gestern für  fast 11.000  Pillen geholt, da wird erstmal nix anderes in frage kommen.

Ob man nach bestrahlen von 3 Metastasen sagen kann wieviel PSA Absenkung das bringt ?

die  1. Metastase ist im schonmal Bestrahlten Gebiet im Schambein, die andere Metastase ist genau vorne in der Eichel (_solange die nicht abfällt_  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  ), da würde ich immer Probleme mit haben, mit Entzündungen und so . . . das würde er auch bei sich selbst niemals machen . . . und es tut mir ja nix weh, jedenfalls noch nicht . . .

ich werde bei dem PSA Wert noch nicht nervös, mag ja falsch sein.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

nervös würde ich auch noch nicht werden.
Da kannst du wohl abwarten bis der PSA wieder bei ca. 10 liegt.
Vielleicht sinkt der PSA, wenn du später Abirateron mit Docetaxel kombinierst?
Das wäre ja noch keine richtige Chemo, oder?
Momentan hätte ich auch Bedenken wegen Corona.
Kommt später vielleicht auch Radium 223 und Xtandi bei dir in Frage?

Schau doch einmal ins Profil von Hans-J.
Eventuell kannst du von seinen Erfahrungen etwas für dich entdecken.
https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=96

Hier steht auch noch etwas interessantes.
https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/med...lutamid-xtandi

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

. . . danke Hartmut, werde gleich Deine Links lesen.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
frage : warum bleibt mein Testosteron fast immer bei 0,03 ng/ml ? ? ?
war er auch ohne Zytiga.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,



> frage : warum bleibt mein Testosteron fast immer bei 0,03 ng/ml ? ? ?
> war er auch ohne Zytiga.


Deine PK Zellen brauchen das Testosteron nicht mehr zum weiterwachsen,sie können das jetzt auch ohne Testosteron.
das hat sich schon abgezeichnet bei deinen Blutwerten,der PSA Abfall ging sehr langsam vonstatten.
Du solltest jetzt was anderes machen,der Urologe soll Dir was vorschlagen.
vieleicht h0lst Du Dir danach nochmal eine Zweitmeinung.
die versierten Leute hier im Forum wissen vieleicht auch noch was.
lg
Adam

----------


## tritus59

Stefan,

Du hast schon sehr gut auf die erste ADT angesprochen und das Testosteron wurde bis unter die Nachweisgrenze abgesenkt.
Ich vermute auch hier, dass es eigentlich ein "kleiner als 0.03 ng/mL" sein müsste bei den letzten Messungen. Tiefer kann man nicht mehr messen.
Einige der Tests mit 0.01 ng/mL waren vielleicht in einem anderen Labor.

Wie Adam schon schrieb, sind einige der PCa Zellen resistent geworden und brauchen gar kein Testosteron mehr.  Dennoch wirkt es immer noch auf viele Krebszellen als starke Bremse.
Ich sehe momentan bei Dir keinen zusätzlichen Handlungsbedarf, solange Du keine Beschwerden hast. Für eine Chemo oder eine Lu-177 Therapie ist es noch viel zu früh.
Geniesse den Sommer*

Lieben Gruss
Heinrich

----------


## tritus59

Georg hat vor knapp zwei Jahren mal einen Hinweis auf eine Studie eingestellt, welche die Wirksamkeit von Zytiga (Abirateron) verlängern konnte durch Wechsel von Prednisolon auf Dexamethason.
Ich selber bin da nicht mehr auf dem laufenden, was daraus geworden ist. Kann jemand mehr dazu beitragen ?

Heinirch

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Heinrich,
Du meinst wohl diesen Beitrag:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...451#post109451

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## tritus59

Arnold,

Genau den meine ich. Bei mir ist es aber kein Unterschied zu meinem Link auf diesen Beitrag. Einfach auf den blauen Hinweis klicken.

Grüsse
Heinrich

----------


## Georg_

Heinrich,

es ist jetzt noch keine größere Studie vorhanden, die die Ergebnisse der von mir erwähnten SWITCH Studie bestätigt. Die Kanadische Urologische Vereinigung empfiehlt jedoch den Wechsel auf Dexamethason um in Zeiten von Corona Zeit zu gewinnen:
https://cuaj.ca/index.php/journal/ar...load/6667/4407
Hier wird über 11 Patienten berichtet, bei denen der Wechsel etwas gebracht hat:
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/ful...56287219854908
In diesem Review wurden vier Studien herangezogen und danach scheint man eine Wirkung erkennen zu können:
https://link.springer.com/article/10...47-019-01577-w

Also, versuchen sollte man es, auf Dexamethason zu wechseln wenn der PSA Wert unter Abirateron wieder steigt. Man sieht ja ob es bei einem anschlägt.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Heinrich entschuldige bitte. Ich habe Deinen Link nicht als solchen erkannt.


Gruß Arnold

----------


## Stefan1

> Also, versuchen sollte man es, auf Dexamethason zu wechseln wenn der PSA Wert unter Abirateron wieder steigt. Man sieht ja ob es bei einem anschlägt.
> Georg


Moins,
ich danke Euch allen für die "Tips"

Georg, ich werde das mit meinem Onkologen besprechen, das Dexamethason wird er mir wohl zusätzlich verschreiben.
Oder soll ich ruhig die 3 Monate mit Pednisolon abwarten ?

ich habe ja alles für 3 Monate vorrätig.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde jetzt auf Dexamethason wechseln. Aus den Studien ergibt sich nicht, wann man dies genau machen soll. Aber Dein PSA Wert steigt und dies ist ja ein guter Grund dafür. Es geht darum, Deinen Tumor zu bekämpfen. Da kann die Entscheidung nicht davon abhängen, ob noch Prednisolon Tabletten über sind.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
werde mich kurzfristig um einen Termin beim Onkologen kümmern.

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich würde jetzt auf Dexamethason wechseln.


Moins,
Georg der Onkologe ist davon nicht begeistert und ist der Meinung wir sollten es erstmal weiterhin 3 Monate mit Pednisolon versuchen . . .

die neuesten PSA Werte stehen in meinem Profil.

Ich möchte noch nachtragen, was der Strahlentherapeut letztes Jahr geschrieben hat, zwecks Bestrahlung der Lymphknotenmetastasen.
Hier der Bericht an den Onkologen :

_Herr . . . . stellte sich in unserer Praxis vor am 2019-11-28 zur Einholung einer Zweitmeinung bezüglich einer möglichen Radiotherapie seines metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms. Bei aktueller Beschwerdefreiheit bezüglich aller im PET nachgewiesenen Herde und biochemisch Ansprechen auf die Systentherapie, besprachen wir mit Herrn . . . . zunächst ein Zurückstellen der Strahlentherapie. Auch angesichts der Vorbestrahlung sollte diese erst bei Progress, Symtomen und / oder Versagen der Systemtherapie eingesetzt werden.

_

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

ich kann nicht immer der gleichen Meinung sein wie Dein Onkologe. Wenn dem so wäre, bräuchte es kein Forum. Es gibt Studien, die einen Vorteil für einen Wechsel auf Dexamethason zeigen, wenn der PSA Wert wieder steigt. Die Leitlinien berücksichtigen diese Studien jedoch (noch) nicht.

Die Bestrahlung hätte ich nicht zurückgestellt. Ich würde diese jetzt mit SBRT/Cyberknife Bestrahlung machen lassen. Aber der Strahlentherapeut wird wieder eine andere Meinung haben, da er ein so teures Gerät dafür nicht hat.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Die Bestrahlung hätte ich nicht zurückgestellt.  Georg


Moins Georg,
ich danke Dir für Deine Antworten, die ich auch sehr schätze.

Wie ich ja schon mal schrieb, sagte der Strahlentherapeut er bekäme 3 Metastasen weg aber der Dünndarm würde in mitleidenschaft gezogen, die anderen beiden Metastasen liegen im schon mal 2016 Bestrahlten Gebiet.
Mich hat das wirklich abgeschreckt mit dem Dünndarm, daß das probleme geben kann und geben wird . . .
ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun soll ? ? ? wo es mir eigentlich (sehr) gut geht.

Ich lebe jetzt 4,5 Jahre mit dem Krebs und fühle mich (augenblicklich) gut, ich hoffe auf die gleiche Zeit nochmal ? ? ? vielleicht bin ich ZU naiv und will nicht wahrhaben daß es wirklich mal anders  kommt, glauben tu ich es schon, aber man schiebt es weit weg . . .
ich weiß nicht was richtig ist, alle reden von Chemo, neeee davor habe ich wirklich angst mit meinen zwei schweren Herzinfarkten, wenn ich so noch 5 Jahre mit den Pillen schaffe, könnte ? ich zufrieden sein, aber auch dann wird man wohl an sein bischen Leben noch hängen. . . .

----------


## Georg_

Den Dünndarm würde ich auch nicht bestrahlen. Man könnte eine Lu177 Therapie einsetzen, aber das wird Dir kein Arzt raten, da zu neu.

Eine Prognose möchte ich nicht abgeben, aber irgendwann sind auch die 5 Jahre vorbei und man würde dann gern noch länger leben.

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg,
ich fahre heute erstmal 2 Monate mit dem Wohnmobil auf Tour, wenn der Diesel läuft bin ich glücklich  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,
das Zytiga wirkt nicht mehr ,
machbar ist eine Chemotherapie?
mein Urologe hat mir vor Zytiga dazu geraten,wollte ich aber nicht.
er meinte viele hätten wenig Probleme damit.
aber da können  Dir Foristen Auskunft geben , die schon Chemo hatten.
ich finde den Gedanken solltest Du aufgreifen.

die besten Wünsche von
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> die besten Wünsche von Adam


Danke Adam.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,




> Bei klinisch stabilen Patienten mit metastatischem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom (mCRPC) mit begrenzter Krankheitsprogression unter Abirateronacetat (AA) plus Prednison (P) kann eine Umstellung des Steroids P auf Dexamethason (D) laut PSA-Wert und radiologischem Befund zu einem Ansprechen führen.


möchte Dir das nochmal nahelegen,
besprech es mit Deinem Urologen,einen Versuch ist es Wert.
die Chemo läuft Dir nicht weg,aber ein paar Infos darüber,Ablauf,ab welchem PSA den Einstieg machen könnte man ja schon einholen.
wo bist Du denn unterwegs im Moment mit dem Womo ?
sind die Stellplätze nicht überfüllt in Deutschland ?

lg
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> wo bist Du denn unterwegs im Moment mit dem Womo ?
> sind die Stellplätze nicht überfüllt in Deutschland ? lg Adam


Moins Adam,
bin richtung Fränkische Schweiz unterwegs, hatte vollere Stellplätze erwartet.

Das mit Chemo muß ich mir sehr reiflich überlegen . . .
man will da nicht so ran, weil es mir eigentlich gut geht . . . noch.

Vielleicht ist es ja *ZU blauäugig*, bis PSA 10 werde ICH nicht nervös.

----------


## ursus47

Moin Stefan, 
sorry wenn ich nun auch noch mein Senf hier dazugebe. Deine Situation berührt mich ziemlich heftig. Ich sehe, wie Du damit umgehst und bewundere Deine Gelassenheit. 
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du jetzt erst mal die 2 Monate genießen kannst.
Bleib stark, Du hast sicher viele gedrückte Daumen hier.
LG Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

> Vielleicht ist es ja *ZU blauäugig, bis PSA 10 werde ICH nicht nervös.*


Nein, lieber Stefan, ist es nicht.
Mach erst mal die Tour, danach siehst du weiter . . . 
Mit 2 Herzinfarkten muss du etwas besonnener mit unserer Erkrankung umgehen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Hartmut,

wünsche Dir und Deiner Brigitte alles Gute und bleibt gesund . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan, 
> sorry wenn ich nun auch noch mein Senf hier dazugebe. Deine Situation berührt mich ziemlich heftig. Ich sehe, wie Du damit umgehst und bewundere Deine Gelassenheit. 
> LG Urs


Moins Urs,
das ist kein Senf  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Tja wie ich damit umgehe ? so wie es für mich am besten / angenehmsten ist . . .
der Krebs ist mir nicht egal, kann er auch nicht, aber ich muß damit leben . . .
ich muß mir die PSA Termine auf den Kalender schreiben sonst denke ich daran nicht ! ist wirklich so.

Meine Frau hat mit meinem Krebs mehr Probleme als ich . . .
ich werde bald 72 und habe ein gutes, sehr gutes Leben gehabt, was will ich mehr, aber Krebs brauchte ich nicht, den braucht keiner, aber nun hab ich ihn, und das Leben soll / muß damit weiter gehen, wird es auch  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  ich will / muß bis 80 noch Wohnmobil fahren . . .
und meine Frau ist alleine noch nicht lebensfähig  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  
also hoffe ich mal.

Urs Dir wünsche ich natürlich alles erdenklich Gute, man(n) liest sich.

----------


## reini99

Moin Stefan,
freut mich, dass du noch soviel Kraft und Unternehmungsgeist hast. Bin selbst auch "nur" 72 Jahre alt und weiss, dass mein Krebs mittelfristig nicht heilbar ist.Daher interssiert er mich auch nicht mehr. Leider habe ich die Komorbiditäten sträflicherweise  jahrelang ausser acht gelassen und mich damals nur mit PCA beschäftigt.Das rächt sich jetzt.Leider.
Liebe Grüsse
Reinhard

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin im selben Alter und ich bin auch der Meinung damit müssen wir leben und sollen uns nicht unterkriegen lassen. So lange wie es geht alles mitnehmen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Danke Georg,
> ich fahre heute erstmal 2 Monate mit dem Wohnmobil auf Tour, wenn der Diesel läuft bin ich glücklich


Da bin ich neidisch: ich liebe Autofahren und Camping! Würde das auch nicht wegen einer Krankheit auf die lange Bank schieben.

Stefan, ich wünsche dir eine gute Zeit. Wo soll's denn hingehen? Bei uns kann man momentan über keinerlei Grenzen, aber immer noch in den Norden. War gerade Zelten am Nordrand von Algonquin  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

ich habe zwar kein Wohnmobil, nur einen Campingwagen und ein Boot.

_Algonquin Provincial Park Panoramic Summertime Nature Scenery Ontario, Canada
_Tja, das wäre doch auch etwas für uns!?

Du bist mit deiner Einstellung zu unserer Erkrankung gut davor.
Ich möchte nun keinesfalls von der Krankheit ablenken  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   ;
aber wo solls hingehen?
Antwort für Karl: In die Fränkische Schweiz. 




> ich will / muß bis 80 noch Wohnmobil fahren . . .


 Ich muss bis 80 noch Rasen mähen!  :L&auml;cheln:  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

der neue PSA Wert ist da *3,73 ng/ml* vom Onkologen ich bin zufrieden*, 
*fängt Zytiga jetzt an zu wirken ? Testosteron gibt es erst am 18.11. vom Urologen.

----------


## Stefan1

> Testosteron gibt es erst am 18.11. vom Urologen.


Moins,

Testestoron weiterhin *0,03 ng/ml*.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
am 18. November 2020  Leuprorelin Sandoz 5 mg Implantat für 3 Monate, die 17. Spritze.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
der neue PSA Wert vom 19. 1. 2021 ist da,

*3,73 ng/ml * ich bin erstmal zufrieden, der gleiche Wert war auch am 3. 11. 2020

----------


## Hartmut S

> 3,73 ng/ml ich bin erstmal zufrieden, der gleiche Wert war auch am 3. 11. 2020


Moin Stefan,
tja, ich würde auch sagen, damit kannst du erst einmal leben.
Du hast ja bereits einen Plan, wie es später weiter gehen könnte.

Mit meinem Glasson 7b plane ich 3 Jahre voraus.
Das war nicht immer so. Früher hatte ich auch schon mal in den Tag gelebt.
Allerdings war und ist immer noch meine Lebensphilosophie, alles zu haben, was die anderen nicht haben.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Solange ich es nicht geschafft habe, muss ich weiter leben.

Ich wünsche uns, dass du noch lange Wohnmobil fahren kannst, und ich auch noch in 3 Jahren Rasen mähen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> Ich wünsche uns, dass du noch lange Wohnmobil fahren kannst, und ich auch noch in 3 Jahren Rasen mähen kann.
> Gruss hartmut


Moins Hartmut, danke für Deinen Beitrag . . .
tja mit dem Wohnmobilfahren ist das so eine Sache, Touristische Fahrten sind ja verboten . . .
und die Stellplätze sind alle geschlossen, das schmerzt mich schon wenn der Diesel so leise ist . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Dir und Brigitte alles Gute und bleibt gesund, auch alle im Forum

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
habe mal eine Frage an die Experten . . .
bei my Prostate ist in der PSA Tabelle unten die letzen 2 Reihen Zahlen, in schwarz und rot, habe keine Ahnung was die bedeuten ? Konrad hat es auch schon versucht mir zu erklären, aber ich steige da nicht durch.
Hier ist bestimmt jemand der es mir erklären kann . . .
dafür schon danke !

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MartinWK

Stefan, das ist die Verdoppelungszeit des PSA in Jahren. Die 1. Spalte bezieht sich auf die vorige Messung, also von 3.73 zu 3.73 gibt es keinen Anstieg, demnach kann keine VZ angegeben werden. Die 2. Spalte bezieht sich auf die vorletzte Messung, also von 3.66 zu 3.73: Anstieg minimal, daher 16 Jahre VZ. Dann die vorvorvorletzte Messung: von 2.04 zu 3.73 ist innerhalb 11 Monaten fast eine Verdoppelung, also VZ etwas ein Jahr.

Bei Zustand vor RPE: Schwarz: über 3 Jahren (kein Handlungsbedarf), rot unter 3 Jahren (z.B. Abbruch AS erwägen)
Nach primärer Behandlung: situationsabhängig.

Verdoppelt sich das PSA bei einem Alter von 60 alle 3 Jahre und der Ausgangswert ist 3 (eine typische Situation für Gleason 3+3), so hat man mit 75 vermutlich einen Wert um die 100. Ein statistisch durchschnittlicher Mann wird also bis zu seiner Lebenserwartung mit dem PCa leben können und entweder daran oder häufiger an etwas Anderem "zeitgenau" sterben. Deshalb ist statistisch eine Therapie in diesem Fall fast immer "Übertherapie"; im Enzelfall sieht das natürlich anders aus, einige profitieren, andere erreichen nie ein PSA von 100.

----------


## rudde21

Hallo alle,

ich habe diese Seite irgendwo gefunden oder es hat mir jemand einen Vorschlag gemacht. Hier kann man die Verdopplungszeit einfach ausrechnen. Die Tabellen bei "My Prostata" sind auch mir unverständlich, warum so kompliziert? Die Erklärung zur Tabelle ist ausserdem sehr lückenhaft.

hier ist eine gute Lösung des Problems!
www.labor-limbach.de/laborrechner/labor-rechner/psa-verdopplungszeit/


viele Grüsse aus Stockholm

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Rudde,

wenn Du nur die aktuelle Verdopplungszeit errechnen willst, ist der Rechner von Labor Limbach einfacher. Auf MyProstate werden aber viele PSA Werte über die Zeit dargestellt mit den jeweiligen Verdopplungszeiten.

Ich finde Martin hat das sehr gut erklärt, zumindest habe ich es jetzt auch begriffen. 

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Fehlt noch, warum VZ über mehrere Messungen hinweg und nicht nur zur letzten betrachtet werden sollte.
Das liegt an der Schwankungsbreite. Zwei Messungen bedeuten für die VZ nur etwas bei hohem PSA und kurzer VZ (also späte Diagnose/spätes Stadium und aggressives PCa). Da braucht es dann aber keine genaue VZ, um die Entwicklung zu sehen und einzuschätzen. Interessant ist das im Bereich - sagen wir mal - unter 20. Da kann die einfache VZ (gemäß Rechner Limbach) schon gehörig schwanken. Die Tabelle hingegen symbolisiert das sehr gut: man sieht, dass die Werte über ein größeres Intervall stabiler sind. Je nach absolutem PSA, VZ und Messintervall werden die Werte in der 1. Spalte relevanter - man sieht das an den "Ausreißern".

Wem das zu kompliziert ist oder wer kein Gefühl für Zahlen hat schaut sich die Diagramme an und legt ein (gedankliches oder physisches) Lineal an zur Messung der Steigung durch *mehrere* Punkte. Das zeigt die Entwicklung, und man kann dann auch eine Prognose ablesen.
Diese Steigung kann man mit einer komplizierteren Formel als die einfache Limbachformel auch ausrechnen und erhält damit eine genauere VZ, die in etwa der letzten Spalte der Tabelle entspricht: "eine Gerade durch Stützpunkte gelegt" (bei zu vielen Punkten wird sie wieder ungenauer...).

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich danke Euch für Antworten, besonders Martins Erklärzng, danke.

Trotzdem muß ich nochmal nachfragen, was bedeutet in "vier Perioden" die *rote 1,05* ?

Ich habe ja noch die Prostata.

----------


## MartinWK

VZ etwas mehr als ein Jahr, fast genau ein Jahr und 365,25 x 0,05 = 18 Tage 6 Stunden. Rot weil weniger als 3 Jahre. Eine Verbesserung gegenüber der Zeit vor dem 12.09.2019, da waren es nur knapp 2,5 Monate.

----------


## Georg_

Die 1,05 Jahre PSA Verdopplungszeit wurden aus dem Wert vom 20.02.2020, also 2,04, und dem letzten Wert von 3,73 errechnet. Die 2,04 sind für myprostate.eu vier Perioden zurückliegend.

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Georg + Martin,
ich hoffe es jetzt kapiert zu haben  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

ich denke immer an den Spruch als ich pers. den PSA Wert in Heidelberg im Limbach Labor nehmen lies. wo mir gesagt wurde bei einem PSA von 4,0 ach da haben sie noch 20 Jahre Ruhe . . .

habe ich sowieso nicht geglaubt ! das war mir als absoluter Laie klar.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

neuer PSA Wert  :Stirnrunzeln: 

von 3,73 ng/ml in 3 Monaten auf 5,87 ng/ml

nicht so erfreulich . . . aber es gibt schlimmeres.

Verdopplungszeit ist 173 Tage

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

derzeit bin ich ja mit mir selbst beschäftigt, dennoch möchte ich dir kurz schreiben, weil du einen weiteren PSA Anstieg verzeichnen musst.

Was willst du nun machen?
Erst einmal 1 Jahr weiter so, und danach eine Ac225 oder eine Lutetium 177-PSMA-617 Therapie einleiten, weil du keine Chemo verträgst.
Danach evtl. doch eine Chemo Therapie?
Was ist mit den Medikamenten Apalutamid, Docetaxel oder Cabazitaxel. 
Könnten diese Medis auch den PSA Anstieg stoppen?
Du hast ja noch deine Prostata. Ist da vielleicht doch noch operativ etwas zu machen?

Bestimmt kann dir ein kompetenterer User dazu etwas schreiben.
Bleib am Ball Stefan, denn die 80 J wollten wir ja noch erreichen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Die Prostata ist 2016 bestrahlt worden, außerdem wurden Knochenmetastasen festgestellt. Nochmal bestrahlen oder operieren ist angesichts der Knochenmetastasen nicht sinnvoll. Ab 2019 wurde Zytiga eingesetzt nachdem ein PSMA PET/CT Lymphknotenmetastasen festgestellt hat. Jetzt wirkt Zytiga nicht mehr. Normalerweise würde man jetzt eine Chemo machen und danach Xtandi oder Apalutamid versuchen. Man kann statt der Chemo auch eine Lu177 Therapie machen, wenn man die Chemo nicht verträgt. Wenn es insgesamt nicht mehr als fünf Metastasen sind findet man vielleicht einen Arzt, der diese mit SBRT bestrahlt.

----------


## Stefan1

> Was willst du nun machen?  *ich weiß es nicht . . .
> *
> Erst einmal 1 Jahr weiter so, und danach eine Ac225 oder eine Lutetium 177-PSMA-617 Therapie einleiten, weil du keine Chemo verträgst.
> 
> *so hatte ich es mir gedacht, der Onkologe wollte ein anderes Medikament wählen, aber ich sagte ich möchte erstmal noch 3 Monate weiter Zytiga nehmen . . . ich habe dadurch keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen.
> *
> Danach evtl. doch eine Chemo Therapie?
> 
> *Das ist für mich die allerletzte Option !*
> ...


Bleib am Ball Stefan, denn die 80 J wollten wir ja noch erreichen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

*Ich versuche es , bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig.*

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo Georg,




> Die Prostata ist 2016 bestrahlt worden, außerdem wurden Knochenmetastasen festgestellt. Nochmal bestrahlen oder operieren ist angesichts der Knochenmetastasen nicht sinnvoll. 
> 
> *Georg, in dem Beitrag 194 sind auf dem Bild doch die Klochen sauber oder sehe ich das falsch ?*
> 
> 
> Ab 2019 wurde Zytiga eingesetzt nachdem ein PSMA PET/CT Lymphknotenmetastasen festgestellt hat. Jetzt wirkt Zytiga nicht mehr. Normalerweise würde man jetzt eine Chemo machen und danach Xtandi oder Apalutamid versuchen. 
> 
> *Das hatte der Onkologe letzte Woche ja vorgeschlagen, aber eine Chemo ? ? ?
> *
> ...


*es waren ja drei im schon mal bestrahlten Gebiet.

*Eine Frage noch, beim PET-CT haben ja 5 Metastasen geleuchtet, in dem Gebiet der Prostata hat nix geleuchtet, ist das Gebiet dann sauber ?
Ich danke jetzt schon für Deine sehr geschätzte Antwort

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

auf myprostate.eu steht: C79,5 - Knochenfiliae und Tumorstadium: cT4, cNO, cM1b  Daher bin ich von Knochenmetastasen ausgegangen. Aber auf den Bildern in Beitrag #194 sind keine Knochenmetastasen mehr zu sehen und es zählt das letzte PSMA PET/CT, da müssten die Knochenmetastasen auch zu sehen sein. Offenbar war der schwarze Punkt im Januar 2016 ein falsch positiver Befund.

Du schreibst: es waren ja drei im schon mal bestrahlten Gebiet. Du meinst wahrscheinlich drei Metastasen. Mit SBRT/Cyberknife kann man die nochmal bestrahlen. Das ist mein Wissensstand, ich ernte aber hier im Forum regelmäßig Protest bei dieser Aussage.

in dem Gebiet der Prostata hat nix geleuchtet, ist das Gebiet dann sauber? Wenn doch Tumorabsiedlungen vorhanden sind, sind sie so klein, dass ein PSMA PET/CT sie nicht erkennen kann. So kleine Absiedlungen sind erstmal nicht bedrohlich. Sie müssen noch wachsen und dann kann man sie mit SBRT erledigen.

das hatte ich angesprochen, Lu 177 Therapie, aber der Onkologe sagte es muß erst eine Chemo gemacht werden,  Die Aussage ist leitliniengerecht, aber es gibt ein Schlupfloch. Wenn der *Urologe* bestätigt, dass man keine Chemo verträgt, so kann man die Chemo überspringen. Grundsätzlich wird der Onkologe eine Chemo bevorzugen und dich nicht zu einem anderen Arzt schicken, so dass ihm die Chemo durch die Lappen geht. 
Bei fünf Metastasen muss es keine Lu177 Therapie sein, man kann auch mit SBRT bestrahlen. In Dresden und Tübingen hat man das im Rahmen der OLI-P Studie mit Erfolg gemacht: https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/195005/abstract

Also ich mache es so: ich informiere mich im Internet, welche Klinik(en) die von mir vorgesehene Therapie anbieten. Dann vereinbare ich einen oder mehrere Beratungstermine mit der allgemeinen Begründung, ich hätte Prostatakrebs. Sonst läuft man Gefahr abgewimmelt zu werden. Dann erkläre ich dem Arzt, welche Therapie ich gerne durchgeführt hätte und höre was er dazu meint und ob er sie durchführen will. In jedem Fall ist man nachher schlauer. Dann entscheidet man, wo man welche Therapie machen lässt. Mit deinem Wohnmobil ist so eine Ärztetournee ja kein Problem.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo Georg,
ich danke Dir für Deine sehr ausfühliche Antwort.
Ich weiß ich muß irgendwas in Angrif nehmen, wohin ich mit dem Wohnmobil hinfahren muß ist mir egal.
Danke.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,




> PSA Wert vom 19. Januar 2021 3,73 ng/ml
> 
> Testosteron 12. Februar 2021 0,03 ng/ml
> 
> am 16. Februar 2021 Leuprorelin Sandoz 5 mg Implantat für 3
> Monate
> 
> PSA Wert vom 12. Mai 2021 5.87 ng/ml
> 
> ...


das habe ich mal Deinem Profil entnommen.
Du nimmst seit August 20 Zytiga und hast von Januar bis Mai einen Anstieg des PSA von 2,5 ng/ml.
das wirkt ja nicht mehr so gut, oder eigentlich gar nicht mehr.
Du solltest was unternehmen.
was sagt der Urologe

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Du solltest was unternehmen.
> was sagt der Urologe
> Gruß Adam


Moins Adam,
danke für Deinen Beitrag,
ja ich sollte / muß was unternehmen, aber was ? ? ?
zum Urologen gehe ich nur um die 3 monats Spritze zu bekommen, Zytiga oder andere teure Medikamente kann / darf er in einer Gemeinschaftspraxis nicht verschreiben . . .
darum mußte ich ja zu einem Onkologen, der Verschreiben kann was er will !

Der Onkologe wollte letzes mal schon ein anderes Mittel geben, aber ICH wollte noch einmal für 3 monate Zytiga haben, habe damit keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.
Aber am 12.August 2021 wird es wohl ein anderes Medikament geben und ich nehme es dann auch.

Eine Chemo die der Onkologe möchte, mache ich NICHT, noch nicht !
also warte ich den 12.August ab.

Ich muß nochmal nachlesen was Georg vorgeschlagen hat.

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> man kann auch mit SBRT bestrahlen. 
> Georg


Georg,
ich war ja bei einem Strahlentherapeut zur Beratung, er sagte die Bestrahlung der Lymphmetastasen sind auchsehr nah am Darm und da hätte ich ca. 6 Wochen schwierigkeiten mit dem unverhoften Stuhlgang . . .
und das brauche ich nicht wirklich . . .

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,
macht dieser Strahlentherapeut auch SBRT Bestrahlung? Das bieten nur wenige Kliniken in Deutschland an. Natürlich gibt es auch Metastasen, die so ungünstig liegen, dass man sie auch mit SBRT nicht bestrahlen kann bzw. sollte.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Moin,
habe eine Frage an Georg und natürlich auch an alle anderen . . .

habe morgen wieder einen Termin beim Onkologen,
da ja Zytiga nicht mehr so wirkt, wollte der Onkologe mir im Mai schon ein anderes Medikament geben, aber ich wollte noch nicht, wollte noch einmal 3 Monate unbeschwert mit dem Womo unterwegs sein . . .
jetzt wird morgen wohl ein anderes Medikament raus kommen, 
aber welches ? kann sollte ich ruhig nehmen ?

Chemo lehne ich wegen meiner 2 Herzinfarkte und Bypass OP ab, (erstmal)

Ich danke Euch jetzt schon für Antworten, ich weiß, es können nur Empfehlungen sein.

Den neuen PSA Wert erfahre ich morgen vor dem Gespräch mit dem Onkologen.

----------


## Stefan1

. . . jetzt lese ich gerade die Nebenwirkungen von Apalutamid und Darolutamid . . .
da sind die Nebenwirkungen bei Herzkrankheit nicht so prickelnd . . .
und Knochenbrüche ? ? ? kann ich ja nun überhaupt nicht gebrauchen.

Da ist ja Zytiga für mich ein " Leckerchen "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

der Hartmut ( also ich  :L&auml;cheln:  ) würde nun Apalutamid (Erleada) oder Darolutamid empfehlen. Die Medikamente könnten dir ein paar Jahre Entspannung verschaffen.
Wenn du sie als Mono-Therapie einsetzen dürftest, wäre danach vielleicht wieder die Spritze wirksam.
Mal sehen, was Georg oder andere User dazu meinen . . .

 Die NW würde ich vom Arzt prüfen lassen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

> . . . jetzt lese ich gerade die Nebenwirkungen von Apalutamid und Darolutamid . . .
> da sind die Nebenwirkungen bei Herzkrankheit nicht so prickelnd . . .
> und Knochenbrüche ? ? ? kann ich ja nun überhaupt nicht gebrauchen.
> 
> Da ist ja Zytiga für mich ein " Leckerchen "


Hallo Stefan,

ich glaube, dass Du Darolutamid nicht mehr bekommen kannst, weil Du mCRPC-Kandidat bist. Das ist nur für nmCRPC vorgesehen.
Aber Apalutamid wäre sicher erst mal eine Option. Danach könnte dann bei BRCA1/2 Genmutation später auch noch Olaparib zur Anwendung kommen.

Die Nebenwirkungen "Knochenbrüche" bei Apa- und Darolutamid verstehe ich so, dass sie durch Stürze wegen Gleichgewichtsstörungen auftreten können. Warum sollten da von allein Knochenbrüche entstehen? Oder wegen Osteoporose? Keine Ahnung.
Das sind ja auch schon Nebenwirkungen der ADT. Die Gleichgewichtsstörungen hatte ich schon durch die ADT. Stürze, besonders bei Körperdrehungen, hatte ich dadurch schon einige. Bisher hatte ich dabei aber Glück und nur ein paar Schürfwunden und einmal den Fuß verstaucht.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Optimist

> da ja Zytiga nicht mehr so wirkt, wollte der Onkologe mir im Mai schon ein anderes Medikament geben, aber ich wollte noch nicht, wollte noch einmal 3 Monate unbeschwert mit dem Womo unterwegs sein . . .


Stefan,
sprich mal Deinen Onkologen auf einen Wechsel von Zytiga mit Prednisolon auf Zytiga mit Dexamethason an.
Das könnte event. einige weiter Monate mit Zytiga bringen. (SWITCH-Studie)

Franz

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan,
> sprich mal Deinen Onkologen auf einen Wechsel von Zytiga mit Prednisolon auf Zytiga mit Dexamethason an.
> Franz


Danke Franz,
das hat mir Georg auch schon geschrieben, aber da wollte der Onkologe nicht ran . . .

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
PSA vom 8.8.2021 = 6,8 ng/ml . . .

der Onkologe hat mich gefragt was ICH möchte, ich habe geantwortet am liebsten würde ich mit Zytiga erstmal weitermachen, weil ich damit keinerlei Nebenwirkungen habe und ich mich damit wohl fühle . . . !

die anderen Medikamente wären nicht gut füe mein Herz UND Blutdruck,
der Kardiologe hat dem Onkologen mal geschrieben, daß er die Medikamente für mich mit bedacht auswählen müßte . . . und der Anstieg von 5,87 ng/ml auf 6,8 ng/ml sind ja auch nicht soooo schlimm, glaube ich jedenfalls . . .
also geht es 3 Monate mit Zytiga weiter und ich kann erstmal wieder 3 Monate rumfahren, was für mich an erster Stelle steht . . .

ich danke allen für Eure Antworten.

----------


## Stefan1

. . . das heißt,
Verdoppelungszeit nach Limbach, 419 Tage oder 13,8 Monate . . .

ich bin damit erstmal zufrieden.

----------


## Stefan1

Moin,

PSA Werte vom 25.10.2021

5,94 ng/ml 
gegenüber vor 3 Monaten um 0,86 gesunken, ich bin erstmal zufrieden.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Moin,
> 
> PSA Werte vom 25.10.2021
> 
> 5,94 ng/ml 
> gegenüber vor 3 Monaten um 0,86 gesunken, ich bin erstmal zufrieden.


Ich auch!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Dann hat sich das Thema Darolutamid erst mal erledigt.
Nachdem ich den Beipackzettel noch einmal gelesen hatte, fand ich das Medikament auch nicht so toll für dich.

Ach ja, wegen der Frage. Ich nehme nur 2 Tabletten den Tag, wegen der zusätzlichen Spritze.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Stefan, ohne irgendetwas anderes zu machen?
Freu mich für dich.
Martina

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Martina danke,

nur Leuprorelin Sandoz 5 mg Implantat für 3 Monate

und Zytiga, peinlichst genau um 14 Uhr täglich, das Handy erinnert mich daran  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

sonst nix anderes.

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich auch!  
> Gruss hartmut


danke Hartmut . . .

Ach ja, wegen der Frage. Ich nehme nur 2 Tabletten den Tag, wegen der zusätzlichen Spritze.
OK,

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

der neue PSA-Wert vom 6.1.2022  = 7,6 ng/ml   :Stirnrunzeln: 

aber auch damit kann ich (gut) leben . . .

VZ  =  205 Tage

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

das ist kaum mehr, als vor 3 Monaten. In unserer Situation ein sehr zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis. 

Gönn Dir was.

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Stefan,

bleib "gesund"!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Du auch Werner!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> bleib "gesund"! 
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Du auch Hartmut, gruß an Brigitte.

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> das ist kaum mehr, als vor 3 Monaten. In unserer Situation ein sehr zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis. 
> Gönn Dir was.
> WernerE


na ja Werner zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis sieht anders aus, aber es gibt schlimmeres . . .

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,




> PSA Wert vom 20. Februar 2020 2,04 ng/ml (Labor Oldenburg)
> PSA Wert vom 6. Januar 2022 7,6 ng/ml


Dein PSA Nadir war im Februar 2020 2,04 ng/ml und jetzt im Januar 2022 steht das PSA bei 7,6 ng/ml.
Du nimmst das Zytiga jetzt 1 Jahr bei steigendem PSA . die Verdoppelung liegt bei 240 Tagen.
vielleicht sollte man die Therapie mal überdenken oder ?
könnte es sein das das PSA sich schneller verdoppelt ohne Zytiga ? das weiß vielleicht der Urologe.
Du solltest jetzt mal nachfragen.

die besten Wünsche
lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Stefan,

ich schreibe hier mal weiter, damit wir Martina nicht stören.
Natürlich hast du mich nicht nieder gemacht. Sollte eher nieder geredet heißen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das stimmt aber auch nicht. (die tabletten lassen grüssen)

Ich mache mir nur sorgen um dich, weil wir uns näher kennen gelernt haben, und du ein lustiger Mensch bist.
Klar weiß ich, dass du die Tabletten, aufgrund der Aussage des Kardiologen, nicht nehmen solltest. Vielleicht gibt es da aber evtl. noch eine 2. oder 3. Meinung.

Auch ich wurde bei der Verordnung der Tabletten nicht gefragt, ob ich mal einen Infarkt hatte.
Die UNI und mein Urologe kennen auch nicht alle meine Vorerkrankungen.
So wie ich mich manchmal aufrege, ist ein versteckter Herzinfarkt bestimmt nicht auszuschließen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Jeder sträubt sich dagegen die Gesundheitskarte so zu programmieren, dass alle Krankheiten und alle Tabletten die verschrieben wurden eingetragen sind. Dann würde es keine Probleme mehr geben. Möglich wär das schon lange. Datenschutz lässt grüßen.

----------


## MartinWK

Michi, auf der Karten ist nichts an Befunden gespeichert. Das war einmal vorgesehen, nur war übersehen worden, dass Kapazität der Karte und Menge der Daten nicht zusammen passen...
Also wird zentral gespeichert - verschlüsselt, nur liegen die zugehörigen Zertifikate und Schlüssel auch auf den zentralen Servern...
Wenn irgendwann viele mitmachen (müssen) werden die Daten sicher bald von Unberechtigten abgegriffen werden. Viele möchten die Gesundheitsdaten der Bürger haben. Und statt mühevoll einzeln in Praxen und Kliniken einzubrechen und Datenträger und Karteien wegzuschleppen oder deren Systeme jeweils zu hacken hat man sie dann auf einen Schlag. Und das müssen nicht einmal "Unberechtigte" sein, der Staat kann Ansprüche geltend machen, sicher wird das kommen zur Strafverfolgung bei schweren Verbrechen, wobei das dann je nach Lobby und Vorurteil ausgedehnt werden kann.
https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2021/...12580460124482
https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2020/3/1580498856872446
https://patientenrechte-datenschutz....-krankenkasse/
https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2019/17/1565965030209380

----------


## Michi1

Mir wäre es egal, wenn jemand meine Krankendaten abgreifen könnte. Was soll er damit anfangen können. Wichtig wär für mich das alles auf einmal gespeichert wird und nicht mehrere Dateien von mir rumschwirren. Ich habe jetzt auch das Hausarztmodell unterschrieben. Brauche zwar zu jeden Facharzt eine Überweisung, aber die sind dann verpflichtet ihre Befunde dem Hausarzt zu melden. Dann ist wenigstens ein wenig zentral gespeichert. Das mit der Gesundheitskarte wurde nicht übersehen, die Datenschützer machten einen Strich durch die Rechnung.Es wurden damals sogar die Gesundheitskarten erneuert, dass es funktionieren würde.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das mit der Gesundheitskarte wurde nicht übersehen, die Datenschützer machten einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


Welch ein Glück!
Zumindest noch *etwas* Datenschutz in Germany.

Wenn man alt und grau ist, so wie wir, dürfte uns das egal sein, aber in jüngeren Jahren wäre ich auf die Barrikade gegangen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nicht auszudenken, wenn dein Arbeitgeber deine Krankendaten in die Hände (in den Computer) bekommt.

In der Regel wird heute keine Überweisung mehr benötigt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Dafür gibt es ja das Hausarzt-Model. Frag mal deinen Hausarzt. Ich bin froh, wenn der alles weiß. So verschreibt er mir nichts, was sich z.b. mit Tabletten vom Urologen nicht vertragen würde. Ist nur ein Beispiel, zurzeit brauche ich zum Glück nichts einzunehmen. Die Termine von Fachärzten weiß man ja meisten schon so lange, da kann man an anderen Terminen beim Hausarzt die Überweisung schon mitnehmen. Meisten macht das meine Frau.
Zum Schluss noch: Ich habe meinen Arbeitgeber meine Behinderung auch nicht verschwiegen. Hab doch dann mehr Urlaub bekommen, war gen Kündigung geschützt und konnte früher in Rente gehen. Ich hatte auch mein ganzes Arbeitsleben, nach der Lehre nur einen Arbeitgeber.

----------


## Stefan1

> Klar weiß ich, dass du die Tabletten, aufgrund der Aussage des Kardiologen, nicht nehmen solltest. Vielleicht gibt es da aber evtl. noch eine 2. oder 3. Meinung.


_Wie alle Arzneimittel kann auch Darolutamid Nebenwirkungen haben, die aber nicht bei jedem auftreten müssen.
_
_Nebenwirkungen von NUBEQA mit Angabe der Häufigkeit:_
_Häufige Nebenwirkungen (kann bis zu 1 von 10 Behandelten betreffen):_
_Verstopfung der Arterien im Herzen
_
und da bei meinem zweiten Herzinfarkt das Herz zu 92 % ! zu war und ich deswegen 3 Bypässe bekommen habe, und obendrein meine Halsschlagadern zu 80 % ! zu sind, da kann ich mir eine eventuelle Verstopfung der Arterien im Herz nicht erlauben !

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

auch Darolutamid hat auch noch andere Nebenwirkungen als diese Herzverstopfung. Das nehme ich selber auch zur Zeit.

Wenn ich in Deiner Situation wäre, hätte ich aber auch Angst, das zu nehmen. Wahrscheinlich wäre es mir dann auch gar nicht erst verschrieben worden.

Bisher hatte ich noch nie Herzprobleme, aber nachdem ich diese Nebenwirkung im Beipackzettel gelesen hatte, wurde mir doch schon mulmig. Meine Frau meinte dazu nur, ich sollte mir mal abgewöhnen, die Beipackzettel so genau zu studieren. Im Prinzip hat sie ja Recht, aber ...

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

> *.*


Der Punkt war deutlich. Musste trotzdem erst mal den Monitor abwischen, um zu gucken ob der echt war.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Nee, alles klar Stefan. Ich bin manchmal blöde.
Ich vergaß ein Teil deiner Vorerkrankungen. Diese 80 % Verkalkung am Hals hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Das ist nicht gut. Mein Schwager hat es auch.
Der hatte Herzinfarkt und einen mittleren Schlaganfall. Nun wird alle 3 Monate bei ihn ein US gemacht.
Er futtert 12 Medikamente am Tag, die ein weiteres Fortschreiten verhindern.

Nicht böse sein.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
vom netten hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Der Punkt war deutlich. Musste trotzdem erst mal den Monitor abwischen, um zu gucken ob der echt war. 
> Gruss
> vom netten hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
weiß nicht wie der Punkt dahin gekommen ist, von mir ist der nicht !

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
brauche mal Hilfe,
ich möchte bei " myprostate " noch andere Blutwerte eingeben, weiß aber nicht wie das funktioniert  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Barnold

Stefan,
log Dich in myprostate.eu ein. Dann siehst Du auf der Startseite unmittelbar neben PSA "andere Werte". Dort kannst Du Dich dann nach Herzenslust austoben.  :Blinzeln: 
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Arnold,
" andere Werte " hatte ichschon ausprobiert, ging nicht . . .

aber jetzt gerade hat es funktioniert, danke !

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

nehme immer noch Zytiga mit Pednisolon.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

neuer PSA Wert vom 19. April 2022 = 9,65 ng/ml . . . leider,

mal sehen was der Onkologe am26. April 2022 sagt / möchte . . .

Verdoppelungszeit 299 Tage

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

habe heute von Prednisolon auf Dexamethason umgestellt.

----------

